# كـــم تألـــــــــم من أجلــــــــك.....(ملف عن آلام المخلص)



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*








الموضوع من تجميعى 


قمـــــــــة الآلم
 *
ما أن وصل يسوع إلى باب البستان حتى قال لتلاميذه: " جْلِسُوا هَهُنَا حَتَّى أَمْضِيَ وَأُصَلِّيَ هُنَاكَ " (مت36:26)، ويجلس التلاميذ عند مدخل البستان طاعة لأمر مُعلّمهم، بينما يصطحب المُعلّم بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب ويتقدمهم إلى داخل البستان، ويلقى بنفسه بين يدي الآب فى تضرع ولجاجة.. ولا تزال كأس الأهوال لم تعبر عن المخلص الغارق فى الألم، بل تزداد مرارتها لحظة بعد الأُخرى، ويزداد الصراع وتعلو الزفرات.. وهل يستطيع الجالس على أجنحة الموت، أن يستحضر تغريد البلبل وهمس الزهور وحفيف الغصون؟! أيقدر الأسير المثقّل بالقيود والهموم أن يُلاحق هبوب نسمات الفجر؟!
وتصل الآلام النفسية إلى قمتها، وقد عبّر مُعلّمنا متى البشير عن هذه الآلام بعبارة " وَابْتَدَأَ يَحْزَنُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ.. نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدّاً حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ " (مت37:26،38) وكلمة يكتئب تعبّر عن الحزن، الذى يجعل الإنسان غير صالح للاختلاط بالناس أو غير راغب فيه.
ويعطينا مُعلّمنا مرقس بوصفه الدقيق لتفاصيل المشهد الرهيب، فكرة أوضح عن الحزن الذى قد جاء علـى المسيح فى قوله: " وَابْتَدَأَ يَدْهَشُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ " (مر33:14)، وكلمة يدهش فى الأصل تتضمن رعباً مُفاجئاً، بسبب شئ مُخيف، فالبشير يريد أن يُعلن أن فزع يسوع، كان بسبب مناظر من الخارج اقتحمته وكانت تنذر بتمزيق أعصابه.
فما الذى جعل يسوع يحزن ويكتئب؟!
لابد أنَّه رأى كل خطايا البشرية أمام عينيه، رأى سقوط آدم وطرده من الجنَّة، وقايين الذي قام على أخيه هابيل وقتله حسداً وغدراً، وشر العالم الذى كثُر أيام نوح فاغرقهم بماء الطوفان، والفساد الذى عاش فيه أهل سدوم وعمورة فأحرقهم بالنار والكبريت.. وكان يعلم أنَّه بعد ساعات سيُعرى من الأشرار ويُجلد ويُتفل على وجهه ويُكلل بالشوك ويُسمّرعلى الصليب.. فهذه كلها أحداث تركت أثراً عميقاً فى نفس البار! حقيقة إنَّ الشهداء تألَّموا وماتوا لأجل المسيح، لكنَّهم لم يحزنوا كمخلصنا، لأنَّه على صليب القديسين ينطق الرب بالتطويب، الأمر الذي يجعلهم يفرحون أثناء حمل الصليب (مت10:5-12) أمَّا صليب المسيح فكان يقترن باللعنة " مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ" (غل13:3) الأمر الذى يجعله يحزن ويكتئب!

عن كتـــــــــاب
رحلة الآلام للراهب كاراس المحرقى
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

*موضوع ومجهود رائع


شكرا جدا جدا*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*برئ يحاكم أمام خطاة
يسوع موثقاًً*
كأفاعى البحر التى تقبض على الفريسة بمقابض كثيرة، وتمتص دماءها بأفواه عديدة.. قبضوا على يسوع وأوثقوه (يو18: 12) وهو الذى جاء ينادى للمأسورين بالإطلاق (لو4 : 18) ويحل المربوطين بقيود الخطية ورباطات الشياطين!
ذاك الذى أعطى للإنسان سلطاناً أن يربط ما على الأرض ويحله، وكسّر مصاريع النحاس وقطع حديد الهاوية وفك أسرى الجحيم ربطوه بحبال! الذى فك لعازر  من أربطة الموت ( يو11: 44) وحرر بطرس من قيود السجن الحديدية (أع 12 :7) ها هو الآن مربوط، مقيد من أناس خطاة قيدتهم أغلال الكراهية والحقد!
لو أراد لفك هذه الربُط أسرع مما فعل شمشون قديماً 
(قض15: 14)، لأنه يملك القوة وكانت الملائكة على أتم الاستعداد أن تقوم بهذا العمل، لكنهم امتنعوا لأن الرب يريد أن يوثق ويتألم، ولسنا نعرف لماذا أوثقوه وهو الذى قدم نفسه طواعية! ولكن لابد أن يتم قول الكتاب " أوثقوا الذبيحة بربُط إلى قرون المذبح " (مز118: 27).
وبعد أن أوثقوه قادوه إلى مجالس القضاء ليُحاكم وهو " المعّين من الله دياناً للأحياء والأموات " (أع 10 : 42) أما هو فكمسكين كان يمضى معهم من هنا إلى هناك دون أن يتذمر أو يفتح فاه، فانطبق عليه قول الكتاب " كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه " (إش53 : 7).
عن هذه المحاكمات تنبأ إشعياء قائلاً : " الرب يدخل فى المحاكمة مع شيوخ شعبه ورؤسائهم " (إش3: 14)، وبحسب ما كتبه البشيرون وقف يسوع أمام القضاة والحكام، ليُحاكم ست مرات، ثلاثاً أمام قضاة اليهود وهم (حنّان وقيافا ومجمع اليهود المعروف بالسنهدريم) واثنين أمام بيلاطس البنطى، وواحدة أمام هيرودس الملك .. 
قال مار يعقوب السروجى:
" أدخلوا الابن إلى بيت الحكم كمشجوب.. صعد التراب الجبلة المنفوخة وجلس على الكرسى.. ودخل الخالق ووقف ليُسأل.. أمسك الطين قضيب الحكم على جابله.. وجلس القش ليسأل اللهيب.. انحنى ابن الله قدام الحاكم وشتمه وسلبه كهنة أبيه.. الناس المعيبون بالجراحات الكثيرة.. أدخلوا الطبيب الذى افتقدهم للحكم"!
المسيح أمام حنّان وقيافا
جرت أول محاكمات يسوع (يو18: 12،13) أمام قاضٍٍ من أشر الناس وأخبثهم، يحمل على جبهته سمة اللعنة، يتقلد سيف الرهبة، ويتشح بثوب الرياء، ينظر بعينيه إلى أعماق الموت، ويصغى بأُذنيه إلى أنّة الفناء، إنه حنّان حما قيافا، الذى لم يغير مركزه الدينى من أخلاقه، فصار كالأفعى التى لايمكن أن تصير حمامة حتى لو حُبست فى القفص، شأنها شأن الشوك لا يصير عنباً ولو غُرس فى كرم!
وقد كانت هذه المحاكمة فحصاً استعدادياً، بعدها أرسل حنّان يسوع مقيداً إلى قيافا رئيس الكهنة (يو18: 13) لأنه لم يكن رئيس الكهنة الفعلى، لأن الرومان كانوا قد عزلوه، إلا أنه كان لا يزال يحمل لقب رئيس الكهنة (لو2:3) (أع4 : 6). 
" وَكَانَ قَيَافَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَشَارَ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ " (يو18 : 14) .
ويقف يسوع فى دار رئيس الكهنة أمام مجمع غير منظم، ولم يكتمل أعضاؤه، لعلهم يجدون تهمة زور يشهدون بها عليه، ويسأل رئيس الكهنة لكي يصطاده بكلمة، ويسوع يُجيب عن أسئلته بخصوص تعليمه، فهو لا يهمه هنا أن يدافع عن نفسه، حتى وإن كتب حياته لا بالحبر بل بدم قلبه! ولكنه يرى من واجبه أن يبرر تعاليمه التى تعاليم الله.
وبينما المسيح يتكلم إذا بواحد من عبيد رئيس الكهنة، يقوم ويلطم يسوع على وجهه قائلاً: " أَهَكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ ؟ "، فلم يُخفَ على العبد أن سيده أُفحم من جواب المتهم البسيط، وكانت هذه اللطمة هى الوسيلة الوحيدة لتخليصه من الورطة المخزية (يو19:18ـ24) وها نحن نتساءل: 
ماذا فعل يسوع ليُلطم من عبد حقير؟! ومن هو حنّان الذى يحاكم الإله القدير؟! إنه يصح أن يكون لصاً، دجالاً، لا قيمة له إلا فى عيون المدنّسين والفاسدين، ولكنه لا يصلح بأية حال أن يكون واحداً من رجال الدين..
لقد نظر إلى يسوع نظرة النسر الجائع، إلى عصفور مكسور الجناحين، سخر منه ومن شرائعه، وهزأ من طهارته وعفته، وضحك من وقاره ومن هيبته، وتمادى فى شروره ليقتله.. فها هو الذى يتلعثم لسانه ينطق بالحكم على سيده، وبلغة السفهاء والأدنياء يطلب أن يقتله!
أليس حنّان هو حارس الهيكل؟ أليس من واجبه أن يطبّق الشريعة؟ وماذا تقول الشريعة؟ " العَدْل العَدْل تَتَّبِعُ لِكَيْ تَحْيَا " (تث16: 20) فأين العدل هنا؟! لماذا نظر إلى يسوع على أنه يهذى ويجدف؟! لماذا عامله كما لو كان ابناً عاصياً للولاية، يجـب أن يوضع فى مقدمة الجيش، لتذهب به سهام العدو وتحررهم من كبريائه؟! لماذا صمّ أُذنيه عندما سمع صوت يسوع يدعوهم: كذّابين ومرائين وذئاب وحيات أولاد أفاعى..؟!
وقد كانت سقطة عظيمة، تلك التى سقطها بطرس أمام جارية، فى دار رئيس الكهنة أثناء محاكمة يسوع (لو22: 54ـ62) ولولا أنه تاب وبكى بكاءً مراً لصارت نهايته كيهوذا فى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت، لكنه بصوت البكاء أسكت رعد الجحود، أفاض الدموع من عينيه ليسبح فيها ويتطهر، غسل نفسه بالمياه النقية التى للتوبة إلى أن ابيضت أكثر من الثلج.
هو الذى اعترف بلاهوت المسيح " أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ" (مت16:16) وهو الذى جحده، وهو أيضاً الذى صار رئيساً للتائبين.
لقد صار مِرآة ينظر فيها الجاحدين الذين أنكروا المسيح فيتوبوا، فالذى نزل بالجحود إلى عمق الخطية، استطاع بالتوبة أن يصعد إلى درجة الكاملين، فعلّمنا أن خنق أشواك الخطية بالدموع، أفضل وسيلة لكى لا تأتى إلى الفكر وتقتله.
لقد انسابت دموع بطرس، كما لو كانت خيوطاً فضية، طرحتها السماء من الأعالى فأخذتها الطبيعة ونمقت بها أوديتها، أو لآلئ نفيسة من تاج ملوكى، أخذتها رياح الصباح ورصّعت بها حقولها!
قال أحد الآباء:
" نظر بطرس نفسه صدأت بالإثم، فألقى المياه النظيفة وغسلها بحكمة، غسل النفس بالمياه النقية التى للتوبة، إلى أن بيضت لتكون لباساً للملكوت، أفاض الدموع من عينيه ليسبح فيها ويتطهر".
أمام السنهدريم 
وينعقد مجمع السنهدريم بكامل أعضائه ليصدر حكماً نهائياً فى قضية يسوع، وهو يُعتبر هيئة القضاء العليا عند اليهود فى القديم، وكان يتكون من (72) عضواً من رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والكتبة، على نفس نظام شيوخ إسرائيل الـ (70) الذين جعلهم موسى معه، لإقرار العدالة أثناء ارتحال شعبه فى البرية، فكان لهم أن يقضوا ويصدروا أحكامهم فى المسائل التى بين اليهود خاصة الأمور الدينية.
وقد أشار معلمنا القديس لوقا  إلى هذه الجلسة بقوله:  " وَلَمَّا كَانَ النَّهَارُ اجْتَمَعَتْ مَشْيَخَةُ الشَّعْبِ: رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ وَأَصْعَدُوهُ إِلَى مَجْمَعِهِمْ " (لو22 :66-71).
وينتظم أعضاء المجمع فى أماكنهم، ويقف المتَّهم البريء كمجرم أمامهم، ويسأل القاضى الشرير: " هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ "، أمَّا المسيح فأجاب: " أَنْتَ قُلْتَ " (مت63:26،64)، ويقول مرقس البشير: " فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً: أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ ؟ فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ " (مر61:14،62).
ولمَّا قال يسوع: " َسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ " ، يقول مُعلّمنا متى البشير: " فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ ثِيَابَهُ وَقَـالَ: مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ " (مت64:26،65)، وقد كان ذلك الفعل علامة خلعه الكهنوت وانتزاعه منه، لكي يبدأ كهنوت السيد المسيح فى الإنتشار، ولهذا قال مار يعقوب السروجيّ:
" انشقت الحبرية مع الثوب وتعرى الكاهن من الحبرية.. بيدي موسى أعطى الحبرية لهرون الكاهن وعراها بيد قيافا.. من هرون بدأت وإلى قيافا انتهت.. تعرى قيافا ونُزع من الحبرية ومن تقديم الذبائح.. "
وينهض المجلس فى هياج وسخط شديد وهم يصيحون قائلين: " مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شَهَادَةٍ؟ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنْ فَمِهِ " (لو71:22)، ويأخذوا المتَّهم لكي يقدموه للوالى، ليحصلوا منه غصباً على تصديق، لكى يُنفّذوا حكمهم عليه بالموت!
فما أشقى هؤلاء الرؤساء وما أتعسهم!! فأنَّهم إذ يتيهون فى ظلمتهم يعثرون ويسقطون، ولكن هذه هى سمة الأشرار: يعقدون مجالسهم ويحكمون على الرجل الذي لم يولد بعد!! ويأمرون بموته قبل أن يرتكب الجريمة!! دون أن يدروا أنَّ نهار الأبرار يطول.
إن يسوع الذى اتهموه بأنَّه يُخالف الشريعة، وينقض الناموس، ويكسر السبت، هو نور العالم الذى قد جاء لكي يوقد ناراً يوم السبت لا لكي ينقضه بل لُينيره!! ويحرق بمشاعله كل القش اليابس!! أليست تعاليمهم قد جفت، ووصاياهم أصابها العطب؟!
المسيح أمام بيلاطس
ويسير الموكب الصاخب إلى أن يصل إلى دار الولاية، وهناك يمسكون بأسيرهم ويدفعونه بوقاحة إلى الداخل " وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا هُمْ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ لِكَيْ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُوا فَيَأْكُلُونَ الْفِصْحَ " (يو28:18).
ويجلس بيلاطس على كرسيه العاجيّ المطعم بالذهب ويقف الجنود وكل من نبذهم الجنس البشرى محدّقين بالشاب المكتوف، الواقف بينهم برأس مرفوع وقوف الجبل الشامخ بين المنخفضات وفتح بيلاطس فمه، وظهرت حنجرته المسمومة مثلما تظهر حنجرة الوحش الكاسر عندما يفتح فكيه متثائباً! فحوّل الحاضرون أعينهم واشرأبت أعناقهم، كأنَّهم يريدون أن يسبقوا الشريعة بأعينهم، ليروا فريسة الموت خارجة من أعماق ذلك الفم أو قل ذلك القبر.
ويستفسر بيلاطس عن الأسباب التي جعلت اليهود أن يدفعوا أسيرهم داخل دار الولاية فيقول: " أَيَّةَ شِكَايَةٍ تُقَدِّمُونَ عَلَى هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟ "، فأجاب اليهود على سؤال الوالى فى عجرفة: " لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فَاعِلَ شَرٍّ لَمَا كُنَّا قَدْ سَلَّمْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ ! "، ولمَّا طلب منهم أن يأخذوه ويحكموا عليه حسب ناموسهم رفضوا قائلين: " لاَ يَجُوزُ لَنَا أَنْ نَقْتُلَ أَحَداًً " (يو18: 29ـ31).
ويعرض الرؤساء شكاياتهم ضد يسوع بشدة، محاولين أن يؤثّروا على الوالي الرومانيّ، ليدفعوه إلى تأييد الحكم الذى أصدروه على يسوع بالموت، أمَّا التهمة التي وجّهت إليه فهى تهمه الخيانة للدولة الرومانية والحاكم: " إِنَّنَا وَجَدْنَا هَذَا يُفْسِدُ الأُمَّةَ وَيَمْنَعُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ هُوَ مَسِيحٌ، مَلِكٌ " (لو2:23).
وعلى الرغم من أن بيلاطس البنطيّ لم يقتنع بهذه الحيلة الماكرة، لأنَّه كان أشد خبثاً ومكراً منهم، إلاَّ أنَّه لم يجد سبيلاً أمام ثورة اليهود، سوى أن يُرسل يسوع إلى هيرودس والي الجليل بحجة أن يسوع جليلى (لو7:23)، فلو كان بيلاطس يعرف بلده الحقيقيّ لأرسله إلى سما السموات حيث عرش الله القدوس.
المسيح أمام هيرودس
ويذهب يسوع إلى هيرودس، الذى قَبِِله من بيلاطس بفرح عظيم، لأنَّه كان مشتاقاً أن يراه لسبب معجزاته الكثيرة التى سمع عنها، ولهذا اشتهى أن يرى منه آيَّة    (لو8:23)، أمَّا رب المجد فلم يشأ أن يُظهر مجده أمام هيرودس، فصمت ولم يصنع أمامه آيَّه واحدة، لكى لا يُطلقه فيتعطّل بذلك الفداء (لو9:23).
لقد ظل يسوع صامتاً كالصخرة، أو كالأرض التى لا تريد أن تتكلم، لكى لا تقذف بركانها فى وجه الأشرار! ولو فهم الناس ما تقوله السكينة لكانوا أقرب إلي الملائكة من وحوش الغابة!
فما أعجبك معلماً وسيداً، عندما تتكلم يكون كلامك جنّة غنّاء، وفى صوتك يجتمع ضحك الرعود ودموع الأمطار ورقص الرياح والأشجار، وعندما تصمت يكون صمتك كالصحراء! لكننا يجب أن نعرف أن يسوع كالزهرة تضم أوراقها أمام الظلمة، ولا تعطى أنفاسها لخيالات الليل!
كانت نتيجة صمت يسوع أمام هيرودس، أنَّه احتقره مع عسكره واستهزأوا به، وألبسوه لُباساً لامعاً، ورده إلى بيلاطس مرة ثانية، فصارت المحبة بين الحكام لأنَّهم كانوا متخاصمين (لو11:11،12)، وقد كان هذا التصرف غريباً، على رجل اشتهر بالقسوة والعنف وسفك الدماء، خاصة وأن آثار دماء يوحنا المعمدان كانت لا تزال عالقة بيده، لكن الله سمح بهذا لكي يؤكد أنَّه رسول المحبة، فأينما يمضى يسوع يصنع السلام بين المتخاصمين.
فهل رأيتم مذنباً يزرع السلام
 بين الحكام غير ربنا يسوع ‍‍‍‍!
أمام بيلاطس مرة ثانية
مرّة ثانية يقف يسوع أمام بيلاطس لأنَّ هيرودس لم يحسم الأمر، فكان لابد أن يتّخذ هذه المرّة حُكماً حاسماً فى قضية يسوع.
ويجلس بيلاطس للمحاكمة، والجالس عن يمين الآب يقف ليُحاكم أمام الشعب، الذى أعتقه من عبودية فرعون وأخرجه من أرض مصر، لقد تناسوا معجزاته معهم، وها هم يصرخون ضده " أُصلبه، أُصلبه!! "، هل لأنَّه أقام موتاهم؟! أم لأنَّه فتح أعين العميان وجعل العرج يمشون، والخرس يتكلّمون، والصم يسمعون..؟! 
هذا المسلك البشع الذي يُعلن عن عدم عرفانهم بالجميل! سبق أن تنبأ عليه إشعياء النبيّ قائلاً: " عَلَى مَنْ تَفْغَرُونَ الْفَمَ وَتَدْلَعُونَ اللِّسَانَ؟ " (إش4:57).
لاشك أن بيلاطس كان مقتنعاً ببرائته، لكنه أراد أن يُحافظ على مركزه ويظل حاكماً، وهذا يتطلّب منه أن يُرضى اليهود على حساب المسيح، فليس أثقل على إنسان من حمل التاج!! وكم تصارع البشر من أجـل اعتـلاء العـروش!! فعاشوا حيـاتهم قانعين بتلك اللذة الوحشية- لذة القتل وسفك الدماء- حتى يرى الناس جباههم اللامعة، يتلألأ فوقها تاج المُلك المُرصّع بالذهب والجواهر والأحجار الكريمة! 
حاول مرَّة أُخرى أن يتهرب من المسئولية، ويزيح عن كاهله عبء الحكم على يسوع، فطلب من اليهود أن يأخذوه ويحكموا عليه حسب ناموسهم (يو31:18)، فقد رأى الوداعة تتكئ كطفل فى عينيه، والنبل يشيع على وجهه، والعفاف يسيل على شفتيه.. فتحرَّكت فيه عاطفة الشرف الإنسانيّ والعدل الرومانيّ فأجابهم: " وَأَيَّ شَرٍّ عَمِلَ؟ " (مت23:27)، " لَمْ أَجِدْ فِي هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ عِلَّةً مِمَّا تَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ " (لو23: 14)، ففى الوقت الذى كان يسألهم بيلاطس عن شروره، كانوا يذكرون له الحسنات دون أن يدروا! كل من يأتى ليشتكى عليه يذكر عجائبه، ومع هذا صرخوا أُصلبه، فلماذا الصلب إذن؟! 
كان يمكن لبيلاطس أن يحكم ببرائته ويطلقه فيخلصه من أيدى اليهود الحاسدين، وبهذا يكون قد نفّذ أوامر شريعتهم التى تقول " بِالْعَدْلِ تَحْكُمُ لِقَرِيبِكَ " (لا15:19)، لكنه ارتخى أمام أصواتهم المضطربة، التى أثارتها شياطين جَهَنّميّة! فخضع الملك ضاغراً، وتناسى العدل وضحى بالحق والضمير والشهامة قربان رخيصاً على مذبح قيصر! أسلمه لمَّا رأى أن هناك مساساً بنفوذه " إِنْ أَطْلَقْتَ هَذَا فَلَسْتَ مُحِبّاً لِقَيْصَرََ" (يو12:19) وقد نسى أن العواصف تفنى الزهور ولكنها لا تميت بذورها!
أخيراً بعد أن ظل يُماطل جلده وأسلمه ليُصلب، ولكي يفلت من الملامة أخذ ماء وغسل يديه قدام الجميع وقال:  " إنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْ دَمِ هَذَا الْبَارِّ" (مت24:27).
وقد كان الأولى أن يغسل جبنه!

عن كتاب
*رحلة الآلام  للراهب كاراس المحرقى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*ما هو السوط الذى جلد به السيد المسيح ؟ وكيف تمت عملية الجلد؟؟؟
*
:download:







*+* إنه السوط الرومانى وهو سوط رهيب للغاية يتكون من ثلاثة سيور جلدية كل سير ينتهى بكرتين ( قطر 12مم) من الرصاص أو العظم.

*+* وبدراسة مسار الدماء النازفة من جروح الجلدات نعرف أن الرب يسوع جلد وهو منحنى بظهره إلى الأمام وأيضآ قام جنديان بعملية الجلد ولذلك أن تتصور فى كل مرة ينزل السوط الثقيل بكراته الستة على جسد السيد المسيح فيمزقه ويحدث به نزيفآ دمويآ فى الشعيرات والأوردة الجلدية , ثم فى الأوعية الشريانية الموجودة بالعضلات.

*+ *وقد ظهرت آثار جراح الجلد من خلال كفن السيد المسيح وعددها حوالى 120 جرح وقد ترك كل جرح أثرآ طوليآ فى الجلد طوله 4 سم.

*+* لوحظ أن الجلاد الذى على اليمين كان شرسآ وقويآ وحبه للانتقام أشد وأكبر والآخر أقل شراسة .
وذلك بدراسة عمق الجروح من على كفن السيد المسيح.

نـــلاحظ:
 
*+* أن الجلاد الأيسر ركز ضرباته على الجانب الأيمن للجزء العلوى من الظهر بينما وجه الجلاد الأيمن جلداته على الساقين وجزء من الكتف الأيسر.

*+* لم يستخدم الرومان عقوبة الجلد مع مواطنيهم الرومان بل مع شعوب البلاد التى احتلوها فقد كانت جلداتهم قاسية للغاية تحدث آلامآ مبرحة لهذا احتج الرسول بولس حينما جلدوه لأنه بجانب أنه يهودى كان يتمتع بالجنسية الرومانية لولادته فى طرسوس 
( أع 16 : 37 ). 

*+* كان يقف الشخص الذى سيجلد عريانآ مربوطآ إلى العمود ووجهه تجاه هذا العمود.

*+ *السيد المسيح جلد وهو منحنى ويداه ممتدتان للأمام ومرتكزتان على عمود قصير 
" حوالى 64 سم ".

*+ *كما توضح صورة الكفن أن الجلد كان شاملآ لكل الجسم وقاسيآ للغاية على الرغم أن هذا العقاب كان نادرآ ما ينفذ على المصلوبين ( لم ينفذ فى اللصين ) وهذا يؤكد أن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح كعقوبة كاملة.

*وإذا كان الأمر كذلك , فكيف نفسر 
صلب الرومان له ؟ 
*فنحن نعرف أن الشخص الذى يذوق الجلد كعقوبة كاملة لا تنفذ معه عقوبة أخرى.

*الإجــــــــابة:
*
من *إنجيل يوحنا 19 : 1 - 18 *نعرف الإجابة:

كان بيلاطس يريد أن يطلق الرب يسوع
 ( لو 23 : 16 ) ولهذا نفذ معه عقوبة الجلد كاملة بدلآ من الصليب .. ولكنه بعد الجلد لم يستطع أن يطلقه بسبب إصرار اليهود على صلبه , وقد حاول أن يثنيهم مرة تلو الأخرى , ولكن دون جدوى....

وفى النهاية خضع بيلاطس لضغطهم النفسى حين أظهروا له إن إطلاقه للسيد المسيح لا يعنى سوى خيانة قيصر رئيسه *" إن أطلقت هذا فلست محبآ لقيصر . كل من يجعل نفسه ملكآ يقاوم قيصر"
 ( يو 19 : 12).
*
*+ *لقد جلد الرب جنود رومانيون لا يتبعون معه القانون اليهودى ( الشريعة اليهودية حددت ألا يزيد العدد عن أربعين جلدة ولكى يطمئن اليهود إلى هذا كانوا يكتفون بتسع وثلاثين جلدة تاركين واحدة لاحتمال الخطأ فى العدد ) لأنهم كانوا يخافون أن يسهوا فى جلده فتزيد الضربات عن 40 وبهذا يكونوا قد خالفوا أمر الشريعة
 ( تث 25 : 2 - 4 ).

:download:
*المرجع:*

كتاب :
*سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية
خمسون سؤالآهامآ
حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص*
تقديم ومراجعة
*نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
أسقف بنى سويف
بقلم
*الشماس ناصف لويس*
دبلوم علم اللاهوت
بمعهد الدراسات القبطية بالقاهرة
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*هل كسرت عظام المعصم عند دق المسامير فيها؟؟؟( أسئلة حول عملية الصلب)*


  
 *+ إن المكان الوحيد الذى يمكن إذا دق فيه أن يحمل المصلوب هو المنطقة الموجودة بالمعصم التى تعرف طبيآ *
* ( بفراغ ديستوت )Espace*
 *of Destot  )  *
 
 *+ هذا الموضع عبارة عن فراغ صغير محاط بثلاث عظمات فحين يدق المسمار فى عظام المعصم يزيح العظمات إلى الخارج فيتسع الفراغ وينفذ من خلاله لذا فهو المكان الوحيد الذى إذا دق فيه لا تنتج عنه آية كسور كما قال الكتاب عن خروف الفصح " عظم لا يكسر منه " ( يو 19 : 36 ) ( مز 24 : 20 ) ( خر 12 : 46 )*
 
* :Love_Letter_Open:*
* فكم هو صادق كتابنا المقدس الثمين.*


​*المرجع:*
 
:story:
 كتاب :
 *سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية*
* خمسون سؤالآهامآ*
* حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص*
 تقديم ومراجعة
 *نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
 أسقف بنى سويف
 بقلم
 *الشماس ناصف لويس*
* دبلوم علم اللاهوت*
* بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*صلبـان قبـل الصـليب

**الجـلد

*كانت العادة عند الرومان أن يُجلد المذنب قبل أن يُصلب، وهذا ما حدث مع رب المجد يسوع، الذى بعدما فشل بيلاطس فى إطلاقه أطلق لهم باراباس " وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَجَلَدَهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُ لِيُصْلَبَ " (مت26:27).
وكان الجلد يتم بتعرية المذنب من ثيابه، وربطه فى عمود، ثم ضربه بالسوط، الذى كان عبارة عن سيور من الجلد، وفيه عُقد مُثبّت فيها قطع من الرصاص أو الحديد أو العظام، وكان الجندي الرومانيّ يُعتبر فاشلاً، إذا كانت جلداته لا تترك جراحاً فى ظهر المجلود .

أما عدد الجلدات فكان (39) جلدة، فى حين أن القانونى (40) جلدة، هكذا جُلد القديس بولس الرسول من اليهود كما قال: " مِنَ الْيَهُودِ خَمْسَ مَرَّاتٍ قَبِلْتُ أَرْبَعِينَ جَلْدَةً إِلاَّ وَاحِدَةً " (2كو24:11)، والسبب فى ذلك هو خوفهم أن يسهو فى جلدة فتزيد الضربات عن (40)، وبهذا يكونون قد خالفوا أمر الشريعة، التى كانت تأمرهم ألا يزيدوا الضربات عن هذا العدد: " فَإِنْ كَانَ المُذْنِبُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الضَّرْبِ يَطْرَحُهُ القَاضِي وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ أَمَامَهُ عَلى قَدَرِ ذَنْبِهِ بِالعَدَدِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَجْلِدُهُ، لا يَزِدْ لِئَلا إِذَا زَادَ فِي جَلدِهِ عَلى هَـذِهِ ضَرَبَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً يُحْتَقَرَ أَخُـوكَ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ " (تث25: 2،3) .
عن جلد المسيح تنبأ إشعياء النبيّ قائلاً " بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ " (إش6:50) وهكذا تنبأ المسيح عن جلد التلاميذ والمؤمنين " سَيُسْلِمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَالِسَ وَفِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ يَجْلِدُونَكُمْ " (مت17:10).
وما جلد المؤمنين إلاَّ دخول فى شركة آلام السيد المسيح: " لأَعْرِفَهُ وَقُوَّةَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَشَرِكَةَ آلاَمِهِ مُتَشَبِّهاً بِمَوْتِهِ " (في10:3)، ولهذا مهما تفرّق المؤمنون، إلاَّ أنَّ عنصر الإنسانية سيظل يربط البشرية المتفرقة وأيضاً الألم، الذى صار محطة التقاء المؤمنين، كل المؤمنين، فالجميع عند الألم يلتقون! ليبقَ الألم سراً رهيباً صعب الفهم عسر التفسير!
وهى دليل على محبة الله " لأَنَّ الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ، وَيَجْلِدُ كُلَّ ابْنٍ يَقْبَلُهُ " (عب12: 6)، ولهذا لمَّا جلد اليهود الرسل يقول الكتاب المقدّس: " وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَذَهَبُوا فَرِحِينَ مِنْ أَمَامِ الْمَجْمَعِ لأَنَّهُمْ حُسِبُوا مُسْتَأْهِلِينَ أَنْ يُهَانُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ " (أع40:5،41).

لقد صارت جراحات المسيح، دواء شافياً لأمراضنا، مرهماً مداوياً لجراحتنا، كما قال مُعلَّمنا بطرس الرسول:  " الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ " (1بط24:2).
هذا عن المؤمنين، أمَّا الخطاة فليسوا فى حاجة إلى من يجلدهم، إذ هم يجلدون أنفسهم بسياط الخطية، فهناك من يجلد نفسه بسوط الزنى والنجاسة، كالسامرية والمرأة الخاطئة وأهل سدوم وعمورة، وآخر يجلد نفسه بسوط محبة المال، كالشاب الغنى والغنى الغبى ويهوذا، وثالث يجلد نفسه بسوط العظمة والكبرياء، مثل هيرودس الملك الذى من أجل قسمه أمام الجمع أرسل وقطع رأس يوحنا، وهناك من يجلد نفسه بسوط المسكرات وتعاطي المخدرات أو السرقة أو القتل.. 
وكما تسببت خطايا البشر فى ربط المسيح وجلده، هكذا أيضاً الخاطيء ليس أحد أقرب منه إلى الأسر والعبودية والمذلة، مهما حاول أن يتظاهر بالحريّة والبعد عن كل مذلة وعبودية .

 *التعـرية*
فى منظر مؤلم وبكل قسوة ووحشيّة عُري الصالبون يسوع من ثيابه، ذاك الذى صنع ثوباً من جلد لكي يستر به عُري آدم، الذي لا يزال يكسو السماء بحلة بهية من الأنوار، والأرض برداء من الأزهار.

أمَّا هو فترك لباسه بفرح عظيم ليلبس أولئك الذين خرجوا من الفردوس عرايا، لقد رأى أن يلبسهم ثيابهم ويبقى هو عارياً، لأنَّه عرف أنَّها تصلُح لآدم المفضوح المُعرَّى من ثيابه، ومن عرتهم الخطية من لباس النعمة الإلهيّة، ولكن، أليست السماء هى التى قد نسجت ثوباً من آشعة القمر وألقته على جسد خالقها فى حياته، فلماذا الآن قد حاكت من ظلمة الليل رداءً كثيفاً مُبطّناً بأنفاس الموت لتستر به أضلع المسيح؟!
وهكذا يتعرى آدم الجديد من ثياب الأرض،
 قبل أن يرجع إلى ملكوت أبيه، ليتشح فقط
  بوشاح طهره، ويتسربل بسربال محبته !!
 لقد عروه من ثيابه احتقاراً (مت28:27) ، دون أن يفهموا أنَّه تعرَّى لينزع عن أجسادنا ثياب الخطية، لكى نلبس عوضاً عنها ثياب البر والخلاص.. لم يدركوا أن رب المجد لمّا رأى الإنسان قد تعرى من ثياب التواضع نزل من السماء متجسداً، وتعرى من ثياب مجده ليكسوه بتواضعه، ولمّا رآه عرياناً من ثمار المحبة غطَّاه برداء الحُب الإلهيّ!!

ولكى يزيدوه احتقاراً ألبسوه ثوباً قرمزياً لأنَّه فى نظرهم ادّعى المُلك، فكان لابد أن يلبس ثياب الملوك، فألبسوه ثوباً لون الدم ليتزين به العريس المقتول، لكن المحزن أنَّهم عادوا فنزعوا عنه الرداء القرمزيّ وألبسوه ثيابه مرة أُخرى، فكان هذا إعلاناً على أنَّهم رفضوا أن يرتدوا ثوب الخلاص، مفضّلين ثوب الخطية التى أحبّوها وفضلوا ألاّ ينفصلوا عنها. 
قال أحد الآباء:
" طرحت عني اللباس المرقّع الذى كنت ألبسه وغسلت جسدي من الدخان الذى كنت حامله، وألبستنى عوضاً عنه ثياب مجدك وطهارتك وبرك ".

 *إكليل الشوك

*الشوك يرمز للخطية التى لولاها ما كانت الأرض قد لُعنت، ولا أنبتت شوكاً وحسكاً (تك17:3،18)، فكما أن الشوك سهل الاحتراق، وعندما يشتعل يحرق كل من يقترب منه، هكذا أيضاً الخطية، كل من يقترب منها يحترق بنارها، كما أنَّها تقود إلى النار الأبدية، أليست الخطية هى التي تسببت فى إحراق سدوم وعمورة بالنار والكبريت؟! (تك24:19). 
وقد تحدّث سفر الرؤيا عن البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت، ووصف عقاب الخاطيء بأنَّه " سَيَشْرَبُ مِنْ خَمْرِ غَضَبِ الله " (رؤ10:14)، ويشرح كمثال لهذا العقاب عقوبة بابل الزانية فيقول: " وَسَيَبْكِي وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهَا مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ زَنُوا وَتَنَعَّمُوا مَعَهَا، حِينَمَا يَنْظُرُونَ دُخَانَ حَرِيقِهَا " (رؤ9:18) .
وكما أنَّ الشوك يؤلـم كل من يمسكه ويسبب له جروحاً بالغة، هكذا الخطية لا نجنى منها سوى الآلام والأحزان، 

وكما قال القديس أُغسطينوس: ما من سعادة يجنيها الإنسان من الخطية لأن آلامها تفوق أفراحها ".

وإن كانت الخطية تبدو لذيذة فى بدايتها لكن إلى حين، إذ سرعان ما تنقلب حلاوتها إلى مرارة، ويستطيع أن يتحقق من هذا كل خاطيء إذا سأل نفسه بعد كل خطية يسقط فيها: ماذا ربحت وماذا خسرت من خطيتي هذه؟ قد تربح لذة وقتية، أو تجني مالاً، أو تنال مركزاً.. لكنَّك ستخسر الله اللذة الحقيقية، الذي لذته تفوق كل لذة مهما كانت أرضية.

ولو تأملنا منظر الإكليل لرأينا أنَّه يأخذ شكلاً دائرياً، وهذا يُشير إلى أنَّ السيد المسيح قد رفع الخطية من دائرة العالم كله.
أمَّا كون الشوك أُخذ من الأرض التى لُعنت فهذا يعنى: إنَّ المسيح إنَّما جاء ليستأصل اللعنة القديمة وينزع جذور الخطية من الأرض ولهذا قال أحد الآباء:
" أتى ليقلع الأشواك من الأرض.. حمل لعنة الأرض بالإكليل الذى وضعوه على رأسه، الخطايا والذنوب والأوجاع والآلام والضربات.. ضُفرت بالإكليل ووضعت على رأسه لكي يحملها.. خلع بإكليله الزرع الملعون الذى للحية.. قطعوا بأيديهم الأشواك التى اضطرت أن تنقلع وصارت إكليلاً لابن الله وذلك لكي يزيلها ".
جاء المسيح وحمل شوك الخطية على رأسه لينقذنا من لعنتها، من الظاهر كان يحمل شوكاً على رأسه، أمَّا الداخل فكان يحمل خطايا ولعنات البشرية كلها، التى تجمّعت فى هذا الإكليل، وتراكمت على رأسه المقدس فى شكل أشواك.
وهكذا وضع الناس خطاياهم  بأيديهم
 على رأس يسوع الذبيحـة الحقيقية،
  الذى جاء لُيذبح ويرفع خطايا العالم0
أرادوا أن يستهزئوا بملك الملوك فماذا فعلوا؟ ألبسوه تاجاً، لا من جواهر نفيسة أو معادن كريمة، بل من شوك، فصار كالوردة الجميلة المحاطة بأشواك الخطاة! وها نحن إلى الآن لا نمل من التطلع إلى جمال منظرها، أو تنسم عبير رائحتها.
وهكذا حوّل المسيح إكليل اللعنة والعار إلى إكليل المجد والبهاء، وضع إكليل شوك على رأسه، ليرد آدم إلى رتبته الأولى ممجداً ومتوجاً بإكليل النصرة والغلبة، وأيضاً ليُسقط تاج الشيطان الذى ملك على الخليقة!!

 *القصبة*
القصبة تشير إلى المُلك والسلطان، فقديماً كان الملك يمسك فى يده قضيباً من ذهب يستخدمه فى إعلان رأيه، فقد جاء فى سفر أستير عن الملك أحشويروش:
" كُلَّ رَجُلٍ دَخَلَ أَوِ امْرَأَةٍ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ إِلَى الدَّارِ الدَّاخِلِيَّةِ وَلَمْ يُدْعَ فَشَرِيعَتُهُ وَاحِدَةٌ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي يَمُدُّ لَهُ الْمَلِكُ قَضِيبَ الذَّهَبِ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا " (أس4: 11)، " فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْمَلِكُ أَسْتِيرَ الْمَلِكَةَ وَاقِفَةً فِي الدَّارِ نَالَتْ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْهِ فَمَدَّ الْمَلِكُ لأَسْتِيرَ قَضِيبَ الذَّهَبِ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ فَدَنَتْ أَسْتِيرُ وَلَمَسَتْ رَأْسَ الْقَضِيبِ " (أس5: 2).
فإن كانت القصبة ترمز إلى المُلك، فيكون وضعها فى يد المخلص (مت30:7)، إشارة إلى انتقال المُلك من أيدى اليهود إلى المسيح، وانتهاء مملكة اليهود لكي تبدأ مملكة المسيح فى الانتشار. 
وقيل إن القصبة هى أفضل وسيلة لسحق رؤوس الحيات، وهذا يعني: إنَّ رب المجد قد جاء ليقتل الحية القديمة، التي هى إبليس ويشفينا من سُمها المميت، ولكى يعطينا سلطاناً أن نسحقها بأقدامنا، وتأكيـداً لهذا قال لتلاميذه بعد القيامة:
" وَهَذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاًمُمِيتاً لاَيَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ " (مر16: 17،18) .
لقد أراد الأشرار أن يستهزئوا به، ظانين أن قصبته ومملكته ضعيفة ولا قيمة لها وسوف تزول سريعاً، لكنّهم أخطأوا لأنَّ كرسيّه إلى دهر الدهور وقضيب استقامة هو قضيب ملكه (مز45 :6).

 *الجثو أمامه

*كانت العادة القديمة أن يجرى الناس أمام الملوك، ولهذا عندما طلب بنوا إسرائيل أن يكون لهم ملك كسائر الأمم، قال صموئيل النبيّ للشعب عن الملك الذى يريدونه " هَذَا يَكُونُ قَضَاءُ الْمَلِكِ الَّذِي يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْكُمْ: يَأْخُذُ بَنِيكُمْ وَيَجْعَلُهُمْ لِنَفْسِهِ, لِمَرَاكِبِهِ وَفُرْسَانِه فَيَرْكُضُونَ أَمَامَ مَرَاكِبِهِ " (1صم11:8)، وقيل عن أبشالوم ابن داود أنَّه  " اتَّخَذَ مَرْكَبَةً وَخَيْلاً وَخَمْسِينَ رَجُلاً يَجْرُونَ قُدَّامَهُ " (2صم1:15).

أمَّا جثو العسكر أمام المسيح (مت29:27)، فكان إعلاناً عن رجوع الأمم الوثنية للمسيح، وسجودهم له عوضاً عن سجودهم للأوثان، وهذا السجود قد تحقق فى بيت لحم، عندما سجد المجوس للمسيح، وهو لا يزال طفلاً مضطجعاً فى مذود للبهائم وملفوفاً بخرق، يقول الكتاب: " وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا الصَّبِيَّ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ فَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَباً وَلُبَاناً وَمُرّاً.
إن مجئ المجوس ـ وهم طغمة كهنوتية وعلماء فى الفلك ـ إلى بيت لحم وسجودهم لطفل، ليس هناك ما يدل على عظمته كسائر أولاد الملوك والأمراء، وتقديم الهدايا له يعنى:
اعتراف علماء اللاهوت القدامى بالمسيح، وجثو المعرفة أمام البراءة، وسجود الكهنة أمام الكاهن الأعظم، وارتماء الثروة عند أقدام الفقر!!

 *البُصق واللطم واللكم

*لم يكتفِ الأثمة بما سبق من عذابات وإهانات، بل وهم يجثون أمامه كان قوم منهم يستهزئون به قائلين:     " السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ! وَبَصَقُوا عَلَيْهِ وَأَخَذُوا الْقَصَبَةَ وَضَرَبُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ " (مت30:27)، وهذه هى ثانى مرة يبصقون فى وجهه، وكانت الأولى فى دار رئيس الكهنة " حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ قَائِلِينَ تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟" (مت27:26، 68) .
ويُعد البُصق من أشد أنواع التحقير، إذ يرى المرء أنَّ الوجه الذى يُبصق فيه، أكثر ازدراء من الأرض التى يبُصق عليها، وقد شكا أيوب من هذا التحقير: " أَوْقَفَنِي مَثَلا ًلِلشُّعُوبِ وَصِرْتُ لِلْبَصْقِ فِي الْوَجْهِ " (أي6:17).
ولمَّا كانت مريم أخت موسى النبى برصاء، أُعتُبر ذلك عـاراً لها، كأنَّ أبوها قـد بصق فى وجهها (عد14:12)، وكان من يرفض أن يُقيم نسلاً لأخيه المتوفي، يُعاقب بهذا النوع من التحقير فتتقدم " امْرَأَةُ أَخِيهِ إِليْهِ أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ الشُّيُوخِ وَتَخْلعُ نَعْلهُ مِنْ رِجْلِهِ وَتَبْصُقُ فِي وَجْهِهِ وَتَقُولُ: هَكَذَا يُفْعَلُ بِالرَّجُلِ الذِي لا يَبْنِي بَيْتَ أَخِيهِ " (تث9:25).
لقد بصقوا فى وجه ذاك الذى بتفلته قد فتح عيني المولود أعمى (يو9)! الوجه الذى أضاء كالشمس على جبل التجلى (مت17: 2) ها هو ملطخ ببُصاق الأشرار! هذا الوجه الذى هو أبرع جمالاً من كل وجوه بنى البشر(مز45 : 2) والذى كان أبيض وأحمر كما وصفته عروس النشيد   (نش5: 10) أهانه بهذه الطريقة أحط البشر..
 أما هو فقد قبل بُصاق الخطاة على وجهه.. لكى لا تمتلئ وجوهنا بالخزى والازدراء الأبدى..
قال مار يعقوب السروجى:
" ذاك الجاهل كيف تجاسر وتفل فى وجهه ؟ كيف تجاسرت أيها اللسان أن تنضح بالبصاق ؟ كيف احتملتِ أيتها الأرض هزأ الابن؟ منظر مملوء دهشة أن يرى الإنسان الشمع يتفل فى وجه اللهيب.. وهذه أيضاً من أجل آدم حدثت لأنه كان مستحقاً البصاق لأنه زل، وعوض العبد قام السيد يقبل هذا كله !! "
وكما استهزأ الفلسطينيون وسخروا بشمشون، فعل الأشرار بالمسيح، إذ كانوا يضربونه ويطلبون منه أن يتنبأ عمن ضربه (مت26 : 68) (قض6 : 21-25).
ألم تفتح السماء أبوابها اللؤلؤية، لينزل القدوس إلى العالم الساقط، ليقدسهم ويرفعهم إلى الله قرباناً مقدساً! ألم يأتِ المسيح، ليحقق حلم يعقوب عن السلم الذى يربط بين السماء والأرض ! فلماذا ضربوه ؟ هل لأنه تجّول بينهم مشرقاً بنوره على الذين يتعثرون فى الظلمة ؟ أم لأنه ملأ أكواخ المساكين بالبركات، داعياً المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال أن يأتوا ليريجهم ؟




الفصل السادس
طـــــريق الصــلــــيـب

 *حمْل الصليب








*تمّت عملية تسليم المتهم مكتوفاً، لكنَّ الحُب والرحمة كانا عن يمينه ويساره، كأنَّهما جناحان يطير ويُحلّق بهما في السحاب، وأصبح يسوع بين أيدي أعدائه كحمل وسط ذئاب وكحمامة بين الجوارح! وبقسوة ووحشية يُمزّقون الرداء القرمزيّ عن جسده المُلطّخ بالدماء والدموع، ويُلبسونه ثيابه من جديد (مت31:27).
وبعد أن قام العسكر بترتيباتهم الوحشية ظهر الصليب الرهيب، الذى أصبح الوقت رمز خلاصنا، نرسمه على معصمنا، ونضعه فوق صدورنا، ونُزيّن به بيوتنا وكنائسنا لأنَّه علم مملكتنا الذي لولاه ما تم الخلاص ولا تأسست مملكة المسيح.

وقد جرت العادة عنـد الرومان أنَّ المحكوم عليهم بالصلب يحملون كل واحد صليبه، إلى مكان الصلب، فحمل مُخلّصنا البار خشبة الصليب على ظهره الجريح، وكأنَّه يحمل راية النصر كملك عائد من الحرب منتصراً، وأتوا بمجرمين آخرين يحمل كل منهما صليباً مماثلاً لكي يُنفّذ فيهما نفس الحكم.
ويتحرك الموكب ببطئ شديد، تلفّه سحابة من الغبار الكثيف، ويسير ملك الملوك مُطأطئ الرأس يتبعه حصانه الكئيب بين أضلع وادى قدرون، وعدد ليس بقليل من الجمع الغفير، فالعسكر يُحيطون بهم من كل ناحية، وفى أشعة الشمس تلمع حرابهم وسيوفهم المسلولة وخوذاتهم، وها هم الكهنة والكتبة، وجمع من الكبار يصرخون، ومن الأطفال يصيحون، وقوم من اليهود، وآخرون أُمميّون..
جموع غفيرة التقت لتشاهد آلام المسيح !!
وقد تموّجت أنفاسهم المسمومة حوله، أمَّا يسوع فكان يسير كطيف الحب جاراً أجنحته المكسورة، وقد يبّس التعب مفاصله، وانتـزع الجوع قواه، وأخفت الدماء ثيابه وملامحه كأنَّها تُريد أن تُكفّنه قبل أن تُميته، فكان يتقدم إلى الأمام ورياح الأشرار تصدّه تارة، وتقذف به إلى الأمام تارة أُخرى، كأنَّها أبت أن تراه فى منازل الأحياء، وها هى تُعجّل به إلى الموت.
وتمسك الطريق الوعرة بأقدامه فيسقط ثم يقوم، وبين سقوطه وقيامه كان يصرخ مستغيثاً، ثم يُسكته الألم فيعود صامتاً مرتجفاً، كأنَّه عصفور مجروح الجناحين، سقط فى النهر فحمله التيار إلى الأعماق، أو كطائر ظاميء يحوم مرتفعاً فوق ينبوع ماء حفره ثعبان مُخيف، ولكنَّ الطائر ظل مرفرفاً فوق الينبوع حتى أضعفه العطش، فما أن سقط حتى قبض عليه الثعبان!
 وهكذا ظل الموت يتبع يسوع رافضاً أن يتركه حتى خارت قواه، فارتمى على الطريق وصرخ بصوت عظيم هو بقيّة الحياة فى جسده، صـوت مؤلم كما لو كان قد رأى خيال الموت وجهاً لوجه، صوت مُنازع فى النفس الأخير، أتلفته الظلمة وقبضت عليه العاصفة لترمى به فى أحضان الهاوية! ففتشوا عن رجل لكي يضعوا عليه صليب يسوع ليحمله ما تبقى من الطريق، فوقعت عيونهم على شخص غريب، فلاحاً كان عائداً من الحقل يحمل على منكبيه نير الحياة، فسخَّروه ليحمل الصليب وقد كان هذا الشخص هو سمعان القيروانيّ.
سمعان القيراونيّ
أمَّا سمعان فكان عبداً من القيروان، لذلك سُخّر ليحمل الصليب خلف يسوع، فأداة العار هذه لا يحملها إلاَّ العبيد، وقد حمل سمعان الصليب وهو لا يدري، أنَّ من يحمل صليبه هو القدوس الذى أخلى نفسه " آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ " (في7:2)، ليعتقنا " مِنْ عُبُودِيَّةِ الْفَسَادِ إِلَى حُرِّيَّةِ مَجْدِ أَوْلاَدِ اللهِ " (رو21:8).
وليس بغريب إن كان سمعان قد حمل الصليب في البداية مُجبراً، لكنَّه سرعان ما فرح لأنَّه اقتنع أنَّ حمل الصليب، هو تخفيف عن رجل بريء، لم يعمل شراً فى حياته، التي كانت مثالاً للتقوى وأعمال المحبة.. وهو بذلك يُمثّل النفوس التي تهرب من حمل الصليب عندما يُلقى عليها، ولكن ما أن تضعه على منكبيها وتحمله عن رضى تفهم فى الحال قيمته الخلاصية، وتشكر الله الذى رآها جديرة لحمله، وعندما تستمر فى حمله تعرف معنى قول الرب: " اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي.. لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيف " (مت30:11)، وقد كان الصليب المقدس كجناحي الطير على كتفي سمعان!
وها الصليب يصل إلى تلّة الجمجمة حيث أعدوا كل شئ لصلب البار، لكنَّ يسوع لم يتفوه بكلمة عندما سمروه.. ويخيل إلىّ أن يدى يسوع ورجليه قد ماتت من شدة الآلام، وهى ترجع آنئذ إلى الحياة مخضّبة بالدماء، لأنَّ يسوع كان يرغب المسامير كما يرغب الملك تاجه أو صولجانه، وكان يُريد أن يرتفع إلى الأعالي، فالبلبل اشتاق إلى عشّه لأنَّه مل الكهوف والمستنقعات.. ولو أنَّهم قالوا لسمعان ثانية: أحمل صليب يسوع لحمله بملء الرضا ليسير به هذه المرّة لا إلى الجلجثة، بل إلى قبره لكي يموت ويرتاح من عناء الحياة وظلم البشر! 
إنَّ يسوع الذي حمل سمعان صليبه
  قد صار هو نفسه لسمعان صليباً !
فلا يظن أحد أنَّه يستطيع أن يحيا بدون صليب، ومن العبث أن يهرب الإنسان من حمل الصليب، لأنَّ السيد المسيح قد قال: " إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي " (مت24:16)، لهذا يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: " إن أردت أن تتخلص من الصليب لن يفارقك أبداً، بل سيتبعك حتى إلى جهنم هذا ما حدث مع اللص الأيسر"، 
أمَّا القديس أغسطينوس فقال: " إن كنت تريد أن تطرح صليبك، الذى وضعه مُخلّصنا على ظهرك فذاك برهان على أنّك بدأت تتخلى عن مسيحيتك.
لكنَّ الصليب ليس من نصيب أولاد الله فقط كما يظن البعض، فالأشرار هم أيضاً لهم صليب حمله ثقيل، هو خطاياهم التى تلتهم أرواحهم وأجسادهم، وتمتص دماءهم ودموعهم، دون أن تشبع أو ترتوي، لكن بين صليب المؤمنين وصليب الأشرار فرقاً:
+ صليب المؤمنين من أجل البر، أمَّا صليب الأشرار فمن أجل الشر الذي يعيشون فيه.
+ هذا من أجل تبعيتنا لله والعيش بوصاياه، وأمَّا ذاك فمن أجل تبعيتهم للشيطان.
+ صليب المؤمنين بداية المجد السماويّ، ويقود إلى النعيم الأبديّ، أمَّا صليب الأشرار فيقودهم للهلاك الأبديّ حيث النار لا تُطفأ والدود لا ينام.
بنات أورشليم
لقد كان منظر يسوع وهو يسقط على الأرض رهيباً! وهو يكشف عن ثقل خطايا البشرية، ويؤكد أنَّه لا شيء  يوقع حامل الكون بكلمة قدرته، لاشئ يوقعه على الأرض إلاَّ خطايانا، ومن هول المنظر أخذت النساء اللواتي كن يتبعن يسوع من بعيد ينحن، إذ شعرن  بالإثم الفظيع الذى ارتكبه رجالهن في حق يسوع.  

*عن كتاب ( رحلة الآلام للراهب كاراس المحرقى)*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

ودى صور لقبلة يهوذا الخائن:
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77687



صورة المسمار الحقيقي الذي وضع في جسد سيدنا يسوع المسيح

 





 صورة الشوك الذي وضع على راس حبيبنا يسوع المسيح

 





 اللوحه التي كانت على صليبه المقدس اثناء الصلب

 





 مـــــــنـــــــــقـــــــــول​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*فيلم آلالام السيد المسيح مترجم- كامل على 
موقع الكنيسة للتحميل :
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97840​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*لماذا نصلى خارج الهيكل*
*  (فى الخورس الثانى )فى صلوات أسبوع الآلام؟؟؟؟*
 

* +إشارة إلى أن السيد له كل المجد تألم وصلب على جبل الأقرانيون خارج أورشليم كما أشار إلى ذلك الرسول بقوله " لذلك يسوع أيضآ لكى يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب فلنخرج إذآ إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره" (عب 13 : 12 ,13 )*

* + لأن ذبائح العهد القديم التى كانت رمزآ إلى ذبيحة الصليب الكفارية كانت تحرق خارج المحلة (عب 13 : 11 ), *
* (خر29 : 14 ), (لا4 : 11 , 12 )والغاية من ذلك تنفير اليهود من الخطية لأن حرق الذبيحة خارج المحلة يدل على شناعة الخطية ولهذا تقيم الكنيسة صلواتها خارج الهيكل (فى الخورس الثانى) لتشجع أبنائها أن يطرحوا عنهم كل ثقل والخطية المحيطة بهم بسهولة (عب 12 : 1 )والآن من يستمر فى خطاياه يصلب ابن الله ثانية ويشهره(عب 6 :6 ).*

* + كل شئ نجس أو غير طاهر يجب أن يكون خارج المحلة (المحلة هى المكان الذى يسكن فيه بنو إسرائيل ويضعون خيامهم حول خيمة الأجتماع )لذلك فإن ذبائح الخطية كانت تحرق خارج المحلة وذلك لأنه قد وضعت عليها خطايا الناس فينبغى أن تحرق خارج المحلة لئلا تتنجس المحلة (عب 13 : 11 ).*

* + والسيد المسيح كذبيحة خطيه صلبوه خارج المحلةهو قدوس بلا خطية ولكنه حمل خطايا العالم كله " كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا " ( إش 53 : 6 )وهكذا حمل خطايانا وصار ذبيحة خطية.*

* + وهكذا فعلوا مع السيد المسيح كان لابد أن يخرج خارج المحلة ليصلبوه هناك لأنه فى نظرهم شخص مخطئ مدان محكوم عليه لو صلبوه فى أورشليم فإنه ينجس أورشليم بصلبه!!!!*

* + لذلك نشاركه آلامه ونخرج معه أيضآ إلى خارج المحلة. نحن الخطاة الذين وضعنا عليه خطايانا فحملها عنا.*

* + نحن إذا نتبعه فى آلامه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره ولكى ننفذ هذا الأمر طقسيآ فى أسبوع الآلام فإننا نغلق الهيكل ونترك الخورس الأول ونقضى أيام البصخة فى الخورس الثانى بعيدآ عن قدس الأقداس بعيدآ عن الهيكل والمذبح متذكرين أن السيد المسيح قد أبعدوه خارجآ وهو القدوس حتى لا ينجس المحلة ونتذكر خطايانا التى أبعدته وأبعدتنا.*

* + ولأن حجاب الهيكل لم ينشق (أى يفتح) إلا بعد موت السيد المسيح كما فتح لنا هيكل العهد الجديد بعد الفداء.*

* المرجع:*

* كتاب:*
* سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية*
 
* خمسون سؤالآ هامآ*
* حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص. *

* تقديم ومراجعة:*
* نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
* أسقف بنى سويف*
* بقلم:*
* الشماس: ناصف لويس*
* دبلوم علم اللاهوت*
* بمعهد الدراسات القبطية بالقاهرة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*مــــوت ظــــافـــــر*
منذ آلاف السنين ونتيجة السقوط العظيم دخل الموت إلى العالم كنتيجة حتمية للخطية: " بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ، وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيع " (رو12:5)، فأرعب البشر ولم يفلت منه أحد قط، لا الأنبياء أو الكهنة أو الملوك.. فالجميع  ساروا فى ظلام الحياة يتبعهم شبح الموت الكئيب، ذلك الوحش الذى يلتهم أجسادنا، ويشرب دماءنا، ويستنزف دموعنا، دون أن يشبع أو يرتوى‍‍‍‍! 
ويُعد أبوانا الأولان - آدم وحواء - أول من رأيا سلطانه الرهيب، رأياه وهو يُظهر قوته فى ابنهما هابيل، الذى قتله قايين أخوه حسداً وغدراً (تك4: 3ـ8)، ومنذ ذلك الوقت استمر الموت يُلوّح بسيفه الرهيب على الأرض، ليفصل بين الإخوة والأحبَّاء، ويُحوّل البهجة إلى مرارة، والسعادة إلى حزن أليم، فما أكثر دموع البشر التى انسكبت فى قلب الحياة، مثلما يتساقط الندى من أجفان الليل فى كبد الصباح!
يسوع يُسلم الروح
أما ابن الإنسان القدوس، الذى لم يفعل خطية ولم يوجد فى فمه غش وقد قال مرّة لليهود " مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ " (يو46:8)، لا يدخل تحت سلطان الموت، لأنَّ الموت إذا جاء لإنسان وجد بابه مفتوحاً فالخطية قد فتحت أبواب البشر، كل البشر للموت، أمَّا يسوع فبابه مُغلق ولم يستطع الموت أن يفتحه إلا بإرادته، فالحمل الذبيح أتى برجله إلى السكين، المُخلّص ألقى بنفسه فى طريق الموت، وإن لم يُرد ما كان الموت يقدر أن يصيده لكن لكى يتم الخلاص كان لابد للبار أن يتألم من أجل الأثمة ويموت (1بط3: 18)، وإلا لماذا نزل من السماء؟ أمَّا اليهود والرومان ويهوذا فكانوا الأداة التى بها تم تنفيذ حكم الموت..!
مات المسيح وكان لابد له أن يموت فى تلك الليلة الحزينة، على ربَوة عالية فى أورشليم، ليموت فيه إنسان العهد القديم بطقوسه الجوفاء، مات الحر ليموت فيه ذل الإنسان وعبوديته للشيطان والموت والخطية، تمزّق الجسد لكي ينطلق حياً بجسد نورانيّ لا يمسّه الفساد.
ولكن إن كان المسيح قد مات بالفعل، إلاَّ أنَّ روحه قد خرجت قوية ومنتصرة وفرحة وليست مجبرة، هكذا تخرج أرواح الأبرار من أجسادهم، أمَّا الأشرار الذين قضوا حياتهم عبيداً للخطية وآلة طيّعة للإثم، فإنهم لا يخافون الموت فقط، بل ويرتعبون من مجرد اسمه، لأنَّهم يعلمون مصيرهم، فحينما يُفكّر الإنسان أنَّه لا محالة      " مائت "، وسوف يُلقى فى قبر مظلم ساكن ليس فيه من يسمع أو يتكلم، كما أنَّه سيقف أمام الديان العادل ليُعطي حساباً عن نفسه، فإنَّ الخوف سرعان ما يملأ قلبه، خاصة إن كان يعلم ما فى قلبه من شرور لم يقدم عنها توبة!
ولا يظن أحد أن المسيح عندما نكّس رأسه وأسلم الروح (يو30:19)، أنَّه استسلم للموت عن ضعف، أو كمن يدفع الجزية لقوة قهرية، بل كمن يسلم نفسه للموت طوعاً برغبته، وقد قال مرّة: " لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً " (يو18:10) والدليل:
إنَّه عند موته صرخ " بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ " (مت50:27)، فمن أين له هذه القوة الهائلة؟! روحه إذن لم تُغتصب اغتصاباً، لكنّه هو الذي سلّمها بمحض إرادته فى يدي أبيه، فالمسيح الذى كان قوياً فى حياته كان أيضاً قوياً فى مماته، ولهذا صحبت صرخته العظيمة علامات خارقة: إنشقاق حجاب الهيكل، وزلزلة الأرض، وتشقق الصخور، وتفتّح القبور، وقيام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين (مت51:27،52)، فمنذ الدهر لم نسمع أنَّ ميتاً قد أقام الأموات بموته ؟!!
قال ماريعقوب السروجى:
" بأي ميت تحرَّكتْ الأموات وقاموا من القبور! مَن مِن الأموات سقطت قدامه أسوار الهاوية! من هو الذي رفَس القبور فتجشأت الأموات! من هو الذى ألقى الخراب فى أرض الموت المخصبة! من هو الذى ربُط وصُـلب بين لصوص وحل المربوطين من الظلام وأخرجهم! من هو الميت الذى أعطى الحياة الجيدة وارتعدت منه قرية الأموات لمَّا نظرته داخلاً إليها! من هو الذى وضع عليه إكليل الشوك وصُلب وحل تاج الموت لئلا يملك أيضاً! اخز أيها اليهوديّ وأعلم أنَّه الله وابن الله.. " 
لقد أفصح المسيح بسكوت الموت عن
رهبته وجلاله، وشـرح مفهوم الحياة
  وسر الخلود وأعـلن لنا أنّه ابن الله.
صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم فماذا قال؟ " يَا أَبَتَاهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي " (لو46:23)، فكانت أول كلمة ينطق بها على الصليب " يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ " (لو34:23)، وهى أيضاً آخر كلمة نطق بها على الصليب فأفكاره، أعماله... تهدف كلها لتمجيد اسم أبيه، وكان طعامه وشرابه أن يفعل مشيئة الآب، أمَّا محبة أبيه فقد كانت مسرّته وبهجة قلبه.
قبل يُصلب المسيح كان كل من يموت تأتي الشياطين ويتسلّمون روحه، لأنَّ العالم كان فى قبضة الشيطان، وقد عبّر المسيح عن هذا بقوله: " رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ " (يو30:14)، وعندما مات لعازر المسكين يقول الكتاب المُقدّس: " فَمَاتَ الْمِسْكِينُ وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ إِلَى حِضْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ " ( لو22:16)، أمَّا ابن الله فما كان ممكناً لأحد من الملائكة أو رؤساء الملائكة أن يحمل روحه الطاهرة، إنَّما الآب هو وحده الذي له الحق أن يتسلمها.
لقد عادت روح القدوس إلى الآب، فاحتفلت السماء بانتصاره العظيم وحيته الملائكة بقيثاراتها الروحيّة، وهتف بابتهاج الواقفون أمام العرش الإلهيّ، وفى هذا اطمئنان لأرواحنا أنَّها لا تفنى بالموت بل ستظل خالدة، وعن هذا الخلود تساءل أيوب الصديق قائلاً: " إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلٌ أَفَيَحْيَا؟ " (أى14:14)، فجاء السيد المسيح وأجابه: " مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا " (يو25:11).
إن البشرية ترى يسوع مولوداً من امرأة ، عائشاً كالمساكين، مُهاناً كالضعفاء، مصلوباً كالمجرمين، فتبكيه وترثيه وتندبه، وهذا كل ما تفعله لتكريمه، إنَّها تقف أمام صليبه كطفلة متأوهة بجانب الطائر الذبيح، ولكنها تخشى الوقوف أمام العاصفة التي تُسقط بأعاصيرها الأغصان اليابسة، وإن كانت تستيقظ فى ذكرى صلبه يقظة الربيع وتقف باكية لأوجاعه، إلاَّ أنَّها سرعان ما تطبق أجفانها وتنام نوماً عميقاً، إلى الآن لا يزال البشر يعبدون الضعف بشخص يسوع! ولكن يسوع كان قوياً، ولَعَلَّ السبب في هذا هو أنَّهم لا يفهمون معنى القوة الحقيقية!! ولهذا يقول جبران خليل جبران: 
" ما عاش يسوع مسكيناً خائفاً، ولم يمت شاكياً متوجعاً، بل عاش ثائراً، وصُلب متمرداً، ومات جباراً، لم يكن يسوع طائراً مكسور الجناحين، بل كان عاصفة تكسر بهبوبها جميع الأجنحة المعوجة، لم يأتِِِ يسوع من وراء الشفق الأزرق ليجعل الألم رمزاً للحياة، بل جاء ليجعل الحياة رمزاً للحرية والحق، لم يخف يسوع مضطهديه، ولم يخشَ أعداءه، ولم يتوجع أمام قاتليه، بل كان حراً على رؤوس الأشهاد، جريئاً أمام الظلم والاستبداد، يسمع الشر متكلّماً فيُخرسه، ويلتقي بالرياء فيصرعه.. هذا ما صنعه يسوع وهذه هى المبادى التى صُلب لأجلها مختاراً، ولو عَقَل البشر، لوقفوا اليوم فرحين، متهللين، منشدين أناشيد الغلبة ! ".
فلا تقل: أهكذا تبتلع اللجة العصفور؟! أهكذا تنثر الرياح أوراق الورود؟! بل قل: لقد مات المسيح ليقوم، وفى وادى الموت سأرفع تمثالاً للحب الإلهى رمز الحياة، وفى الربيع سأمشى والحُب جنباً إلى جنب مترنمين بين الزهور، وفى الصيف سأتكيء والحُب ساندين رأسينا على الأعشاب، ساهرين مع القمر والنجوم، وفى الخريف سأذهب أنا والحُب، متأملين أسراب الطيور المهاجرة، وفى الشتاء سأجلس والحب بقرب الموقد مرددين حكاية يسوع البار مع البشر، متأملين كيف أحبنا وبذل ذاته من أجلنا! 
طعنة فى جنب المصلوب 
أسلم مخلصنا روحه الطاهرة، لينقضِِ يوم الصلب العجوز متنهداً أنفاسه الأخيرة،  فتوارى النور الضئيل، وغمرت الظلمة الأودية والأكواخ الحقيرة فى الفضاء الرمادى، فنشر الموت أجنحة السواد على الصليب، وانقطعت أصوات العصافير المغردة، وهتاف الطرب والسرور من سماء الجلجثة.
ها الحزن قد طلى جدران الطبيعة، فجفت دموع الفرح من سكانها، والحدائق التى حمل هواءها أنفاس يسوع وأسراره، خيّم عليها الحزن هى الأُخرى، فتنهّد النسيم بين الأغصان تنهّد يتيم بائس، وذرفت الأزهار قطرات الندى دمعاً ساخناً ثم أغمضت عينيها، وناحت جداول المياه وتوقفت عن المسير كأنّها أُم فقدت وحيدها، وأنشدت الطيور لحن الموت ثم نامت بين قضبان الأشجار الذابة، أمَّا الشمس فلمت أذيالها متألمة، والقمر ظهر شاحباً كميت ينتحب ولم يعط هو الآخر ضوءه!!
الطبيعة كلها قد راودها الحزن والنعاس، ولم يوجد فيها سوى دموع الشتاء وحزن الخريف! وساد صمت عجيب، بعد أن تفرق الجمع الذى كان محتشداً فى مكان الصلب، ولم يبقَ سوى الحراس الرومان ومعهم يوحنا الحبيب، الذي بعد أن أوى مريم أُم يسوع  فى بيته حسب وصية سيده، لم يستطع أن يُقاوم الرغبة الشديدة فى العودة للجلجثة، حيث كان من تُحبّه نفسه، مُعلّقاً هناك على الصليب، وقد دون لنا هذا الشاهد الأمين ما قد رآه (يو35:19).
وكانت عادة سائدة في إسرائيل، تقضي برفع أجساد المذنبين من على الصلبان، ليُدفنوا قبل أن تغيب الشمس، وهذه العادة تستند إلى وصية إلهية تقول: " وَإِذَا كَانَ عَلى إِنْسَانٍ خَطِيَّةٌ حَقُّهَا المَوْتُ فَقُتِل وَعَلقْتَهُ عَلى خَشَبَةٍ  فَلا تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلى الخَشَبَةِ بَل تَدْفِنُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ لأَنَّ المُعَلقَ مَلعُونٌ مِنَ اللهِ. فَلا تُنَجِّسْ أَرْضَكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباًً " (تث23:22،21).
وهكذا نظروا إلى يسوع على أنَّه ملعون من الله!! ومرفوض من السماء والأرض!! ولكنهم لم يعرفوا أن أنَّه وهو على الصليب حمل اللعنة نيابة عنَّا، ولهذا يشبّه العلامة أوريجانوس اللعنة بدائرة لها بابان، الأول هو: كسر الوصية وقد دخل منه آدم وبنيه، لكن المسيح لم يكسر الوصية فدخل من الباب الثانى وهو: الصليب، فأصبح فى دائرة اللعنة مع البشر، إلاَّ أنَّ الدائرة لم تحتمله فتفجرت، وبهذا أصبحنا خارج دائرة اللعنة لأنَّ المسيح حملنا إلى السماء!
ويذهب اليهود إلى بيلاطس البنطيّ، ويطلبون منه أن تُكسر سيقان المذنبين الثلاثة كما اعتادوا ويُرفعون ليُدفنوا (يو31:19)، فيجيب بيلاطس طلبهم ويُرسل مجموعة من العسكر إلى ساحة الصلب، لكي يكسروا سيقان المذنبين ويتأكدوا أنَّهم قد ماتوا، وكان هذا يُعد عمل رحمة للمصلوبين لكي يعّجلوا بموتهم.
فكسروا سيقان اللصين المذنبين وبعد أن أتمّوا هذا العمل جاءوا إلى يسوع، وكانت الأدلة تُشير بوضوح إلى أنَّه قد مات، ولم تعد بعد حاجة إلى كسر ساقيه، خاصة وأنَّ واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبه بالحربة، الأمر الذى يكفي بمفرده أن يقضى على القدوس، حتى لو لم يكن قد فارق الحياة، فلمَّا طُعن بالحربة للوقت خرج من جنبه دم وماء!
وكأن بئراً جديدة انفتحت على الجلجثة لكـى تروينا بماء الحياة وتخلصنا بدم الفداء، وكما يقول القديس مارإفرآم السريانيّ: " لقد تدفق من الجنب الإلهيّ قوة سرية حطّمت الشيطان مثل داجون " (1صم1:5-5).
ويبدو أنَّ مُعلمنا يوحنَّا قد حرص على تدوين هذه الحادثة، لأنَّه يرى فى عدم كسر ساق المسيح وفى طعنه بالحربة فى جنبه تدخلاً إلهياً، تمت به نبوتان من العهد القديم فيقول: " لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ " (يو36:19)، وهذا قد ذُكر عن خروف الفصح الذى كان رمزاً للمسيح، فخروف الفصح كان ينبغي أن يكون ذَكَراً وبلا عيب، ليُشير إلى قداسة المسيح ولا يُكسر عظم منه إشارة إلى أنَّه سيُقدّم نفسه كفارة كاملة عن البشرية (خر12).
وفى طعنة الحربة يرى البشير إتمام نص كتابى أخير فيستطرد قائلاً: " وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: " سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ " (يو37:19)، أمَّا الكتاب الآخر فهو سفر زكريا النبيّ الذى جاء فيه: " وَأُفِيضُ عَلَى بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ رُوحَ النِّعْمَةِ وَالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ " (زك10:12).
لقد طعنوا ابن الإنسان بحـربة ،
ولكن من قبلهم قد طعنـه الدهر،
 عندما أفرغ سهام الألم فى صدره!
هذا وقد تأمل كثيرون من آباء الكنيسة القدامى فى خروج الماء والدم من جنب المصلوب البار فقال القديس كيرلس الأورشليميّ: " إنَّ المُخلّص إذ قد فدى العالم بالصلب، لمَّا طُعن فى جنبه أعطى الدم والماء، حتى إنَّ البعض فى  أيام السلام يعتمدون بالماء، والآخرين فى أيام الاضطهاد يعتمدون بصبغة دمائهم، أي بدم موتهم ".
أمَّا القديس أُمبروسيوس فقد قال: " بعد الموت يتجمّد الماء فى أجسادنا، ولكن من الجسد الذي لا يفسد مع أنَّه ميت نبعت حياة للكل، الماء والدم اللذان خرجا منه، الماء للاغتسال والدم للفداء ".
الدفـن
مات المصلبون الثلاثة، وبعد أن أُنزلت جثتا المصلوبين الآخرين من على الخشبة وتم دفنهما، لم تبقَ سوى جثّة الفادى معلقة على الصليب بين السماء والأرض، وكانت لابد أن تُدفن ليتعطر سرير القبر النتن ويتبدد هوله، فالدفن يزيد الموت تأكيداً، وفى نفس الوقت يزيد قيامته مجداً.
 فما هى قصـة دفن أعظم
  جسد عاش على الأرض ؟
فى غروب يوم الجمعة وقد طافت أشباح الظلمة بين تلك المنازل فى أوشليم، انطرح يسوع عى سرير الألم، فانتصب الموت والحياة يتصارعان بجانب صليبه، ووقف الشعب ينظر إليه نظرة الأسير الذى يستحق الموت! وسكنت حركة عابرى الطريق، ولم يعد يُسمع سوى أنات وعويل نسوة قليلة، صراخ انفصال الحياة عن الحياة! لقد اسلم يسوع روحه الطاهر فأسرع رجل إلى قصر الوالى الرومانى، وتقدم إلى بيلاطس وطلب منه جسد يسوع لكى يكفنه، أما هذا الرجل فهو يوسف الذى من الرامة، التى تقع فوق جبل أفرايم.
ذُكر عنه فى الإنجيل أنَّه كان رجلاً غنياً وتلميذاً ليسوع المسيح (مت57:27) مُشيراً صالحاً ينتظر ملكوت الله (لو3 :50،51) وفى نفس الوقت عضواً فى مجمع اليهود المعروف بالسنهدريم.
وعلى ذلك فقد كان حاضراً بنفسه أثناء المحاكمة التى أُجريت ضد يسوع وعلى الرغم من أنَّه " لَمْ يَكُنْ مُوافِقاً لِرَأْيِهِمْ وَعَمَلِهِمْ " (لو51:23)، إلاَّ أنَّه لم يملك الشجاعة الكافية، لكى يحتج على أعمالهم وقراراتهم التي اتّخذوها ضد المتّهم البريء.
ولا نعلم إن كان يوسف حضر أحداث الصلب الدامية على الجلجثة أم لا، لكنّه رأى أن يكرمه عند موته ويدفنه باحتفال مهيب، مع أن هذا كان ممكناً أن يُسبب له متاعب كثيرة، فربَّما يُعزل من منصبه فى مجلس اليهود، وكان من الممكن أن تظن الحكومة أنّه شريك يسوع، وأيضاً سيُحرم من أكل الفصح لأنّه لمس جثّة إنسان ميت، هذا بالإضافة إلى العار الذى كان ممكناً أن يحل عليه لتبعيته ليسوع المصلوب، الذى أصبح الجميع ضده. 
فلمَّا وافق بيلاطس البنطيّ وأمر أن يُعطى الجسد (مت58:27)، شعر يوسف وكأنَّه حصل على أثمن كنز ليشترى به أنقى كتان، يمكن الحصول عليه ليلف فيه جسد المصلوب! لأنَّه كان يؤمن أن يسوع الذي قُتل وها هو الآن يلف شبابه بالأكفان، وبهدوء سينام فى قلب الأرض الصامته، سوف ينهض بالروح ويخرج بجيوشه من الأرض التى تولد فيها الشمس، إلى الأرض التى تُقتل فيها الشمس والقمر معاً لأنَّه سيكون للمؤمنين شمساً وقمراً ونجوماً..
وقد ذكر مُعلّمنا يوحنا البشير أنَّ نيقوديموس قد جاء، ومعه مزيج مر وعود نحو مئة مناً، فأخذا جسد يسوع ولفاه بأكفان مع الأطياب، كما كان لليهود عادة أن يُكفّنوا  (يو9: 39،40)، وهذا يعني أنَّ الاثنين اشتركا فى تكفين جسد المسيح علامة إيمانهما به وحبَّهما له.
أمَّا نيقوديموس هذا فهو زميل يوسف الرامى فى عضوية مجمع اليهود، وهو ذلك الفريسيّ الذى جاء إلى يسوع راغباً فى المعرفة وساعياً للخلاص، ولكن ليلاً!! لأنَّه هو أيضاً كان يخاف من اليهود رغم محبته للحق!! أمَّا الآن فقد حطّم قيود الخوف، لأنَّه من خلال السحب الرعدية التى اكتستْ بها سماء الجلجثة، فاضت نعمة غنية حوّلت الخوف إلى شجاعة والضعف إلى قوة! فلم يعد للجبن مكان فى قلب هذا أو ذاك!!
ولابد أن يوسف ونيقوديموس تكلما معاً ولو قليلاً، وتأملا فى منظر المصلوب، وعرّفا الحرس بالتصريح الذي حصلا عليه من بيلاطس وهو الخاص بأمر دفن يسوع، فلم يبقَ الآن سوى تشييع الجُثّمان.
وبالفعل فى موكب بلا مشيعيين ينزلان من فوق جبل الجلجثة يحملان جسد يسوع، وليس من نغمات حزينة ترافق الموكب الهادئ ولا كلمة تأبين، وعندما يصلان إلى البقعة الصخرية التى كان يوسف قد نحت فيها قبره الجديد، نجد أن المشهد لا تنقصه حاشية من المشيعيين، فقد كانت النساء المخلصات: مريم المجدلية ومريم الأُخرى.. يتبعنّهما عن بعد، لأنّهن كن يرغبن أن يعرفن الموضع الذى سيوضع فيه، من كان موضوع رجائهن ومحبتهن (مت27: 60،61).
ويرحّب يوسف ونيقوديموس بهن ترحيباً قلبياً، ويقبلان بسرور معاونتهما فى الدفن، ويوضع الجسد المقدس على الأرض برفق شديد, وتغسل النسوة بدموعهن أكثر مما بالماء الذى أحضرنه بقع الدماء من على رأسه وصدره، ويملأ الرجلان الكتان الأبيض النقى الذى سيُلف فيه الجسد بالمر والعود وبكثير من أثمن العطور التي أحضرا منها قدراً كبيراً (يو19: 39)، وبعد لف الجسد بلفائف الكتان كما جرت العادة عند اليهود، يلقون نظرة أخيرة على وجه الحبيب، ثم يغطونه بالمنديل الذى قد وجد بعد القيامة المجيدة ملفوفاً فى موضع وحده (يو7:20).
ومرّة أُخرى يرفع الصدّيقان جسد يسوع، ويحملانه برفق وخشوع إلى داخل القبر الجديد المنحوت فى الصخر، ليستريح بعد رحلة طويلة مع الآلام، ثم  يضعون حجراً كبيراً على باب القبر .
وقد كانت دحرجة الحجر الكبير على
 باب القبر هى نهاية مراسيم الجنازة.
ولابد أنَّهم وضعوا باقة من زهور حُبّهم فوق جسده الهامد، لتتكلم بذبولها وفنائها البطئ عن مصير النفوس، التى يقدّسها الحُب بين قوم أعماهم الحقد، وأخرسهم الجهل عن إعلان الحق..
وكم كان يوسف الراميّ سعيداً أن يُعد لسيده قبراً، فهو الرجل الغنى الذى قد تنبأ عنه إشعياء النبى قائلاً:    " وَجُعلَ معَ الأَشرَارِ قَبرُهُ وَمعَ غَنيٍّ عِندَ مَوْتِهِ " (إش9:53) وكم كان يتمنى أن تعجّل ساعة موته، ليدخل قبره ويُدفن مع ذاك الذى تخلى عنه فى غير شجاعة وهو فى حياته .
إنَّ ما فعله يوسف ونيقوديموس هو أقل إكرام لأعظم جسد عاش على الأرض، لأنَّ الجسد الذى تقدّس باتحاد اللاهوت به، ما كان ممكناً أن تأكله الجوارح أو يُلقى فى وادى هنوم، لأنَّ الرومان اعتادوا أن يتركوا الجثث على الصليب تأكلها الجوارح، واليهود اعتادوا أن يطرحوها فى وادى هنوم حيث تُلقى عليها القمامة، وبين الحين والآخر تحرق بالنار، فجسد يسوع هو الجسد الذى تنبأ عنه معلمنا داود النبى قائلاً " لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ ولا تَدَعَ َقِدوسَّكَ يَرَى فَسَاداًً " (مز10:16).
لقد أظهر الصدّيقان أنَّ المحبة نحو المخلص لم ولن تنقرض أبداً، وفي عملهما توبيخ لأولئك الذين تبعوه منتفعين، فما أن حل به الضيق وظهر فى نظرهم ضعيفاً، تركوه وابتعدوا عنه! وكم كنا نتمنى أن اليد اليابسة التى شفاها تتقدم قبل أيدى يوسف ونيقوديموس، لكي تُخرج المسامير من يديه ورجليه! ولكن المنتفعين لا يظهرون وقت الشدة.
وكم كانت آلام أُم ربى قاسية عندما رأت ابنها الحبيب، الذي كان يجول في كل مكان يصنع خيراً.. وحيداً فى موته، لا يعترف بجميله سوى قلة قليلة، أليس هذا هو يسوع الذى رنمت الملائكة يوم مولده أنشودة السلام " الْمَجْدُ لِلَّهِ فِي الأَعَالِي وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ " (لو14:2)، فلماذا لم تحضر الملائكة دفنه كما حضرت يوم ميلاده؟! لماذا لم يحضر المجوس الذين سجدوا له معترفين بألوهيته وملكه؟! أين الرعاة أول من بُشروا بميلاده ؟! 
لقد صمتت السماء ولم ينزل منها أحد! والأرض اكتفت هى الأُخرى بدمائه التى ابتلعتها! ولكن حُب يسوع لا يقدر أحد أن يحتقره، ودمه لا يُزدرى به! ولا بد أن مريم قد ضمته إلى صدرها وخاطبته قائلة: لقد جئت لتدلنى على الطريق المؤدية إلى الحياة، فسر أمامى لنذهب من هذا الكهف المظلم إلى أنوار الحياة.
أما القبر الذى لا يشبع من عظام الموتى، لم يستطع أن يحمل جسد المسيح أكثر من ثلاثة أيام وقد قيل: إن التراب تعب من حمل جسد يسوع، لأن جسده ليس من تراب كباقى البشر.
وإن كان كل قبر يفتخر بما فيه من عظام، إلا أن قبر المسيح هو القبر الوحيد، الذى يفتخر بأنه خالٍٍ من جسده، وإن كانت أكثر القبور عزيزة علينا لِِما تحويه من أجساد الأقارب والأحباء، وكم نقف على قبور وقلوبنا ملتهبة نحو ما تضمه من أجساد الأعزاء، إلا أنه يوجد قبر واحد له مجد لا يفنى لكونه قبراً فارغاً هو قبر المسيح، الذى أمامه نشعر بالفرح والانتصار على الموت والشيطان والخطية.
قديماً كان الناس يرون القبر سجناً، مدخلاً لا خروج منه، لكن بعد موت المسيح ودفنه صار القبر جسراً، يعبر عليه أولاد الله من هذه الدار إلى الدار الأبدية، فإننا ندخل القبر هنا لنخرج منه بالقيامة إلى الحياة الأبدية، فالقبر الذى لم يستطع أن يضبط المسيح بين جدرانه المظلمة، لا يستطيع أن يضبط خرافه، وتلك القوة التى أقامت المسيح راعى الخراف الأعظم من الموت، ستقيم كل رعيته فى الوقت الذى حدده الله لقيامة البشر.
قال مار إفرآم السريانى:
"طوباك أيها القبر الفريد فإن النور الوحيد قد تجلى فيك، فى داخلك تنقى الموت المتعجرف لأن الحياة الذى مات دخل إليك، طوبى لأحشائك التى فيها سُد ذلك الفم الذى يبتلع الكل ولا يشبع" .
أيتها القبور 
أنتِ التربة الخصبة التى عليها تُـلقى بذور الإنسان فتنطلق براعم الأبدية، البراعم الخضرة العطرة النقية، عند أعتابك ينتهى الزمن، وعلى أبوابك يصحو الفجر ذو العينين المنيرتين والأصابع الوردية.
أنتِ باب الأبدية، بداية الطريق إلى عالم النور والحق والحرية، على ترابك تسكن الآلام، وتكف الجراح عن الأنين، ويخرس الشك، وبين يديك يموت الضلال، وتسود الألفة بين الإنسان وسائر المخلوقات .
نظرت بين جدرانك فلم أرَ فقيراً، بل رأيت المساواة تسود بين البشر، ولم أرَ طبيباً إذ كل إنسان صار طبيب نفسه، ولم أرَ كاهناً لأن الضمير أصبح الكاهن الأعظم، ولم أرَ محامياً لأن طبيعة الحياة ألزمت الإنسان على عدم فعل الشر!
أيتها القبور
يا عيون الأبدية، يا كتاب التاريخ الحقيقى، الذى لا يمسه الزور من قرب أو من بعد ، يا سطور البداية والنهاية، يا أعظم لوحة، نصفها ظلام ونصفها نور، ألوانها مادية ونورانية، وملامحها زمنية وسماوية.
أيتها القبور 
أسألك: هل رأيتِ أمير النور وهو يشق حجارتك الصماء ؟ أرأيت الفارس الإلهى الذى امتطى الزمن وهو يشعل النور فى الظلام، أرأيتِ شمس البر وهو يغسلك بأشعته الإلهية، ويسكب على ترابك دمه وعرقه وينفخ فى جدرانك أنفاسه الأزلية؟! قولى لنا بحق ماذا رأيتِ وماذا سمعت !! 
تعترف لك ياسيدى كل الأفواه المسدودة التى فتحتها، والألسن التى ربطها الموت وحللتها.. يرتل لك كل الأبرار والصديقين بقيثاراتهم من داخل قبورهم، لأنك كسرت قيود الحديد وحطمت متاريس الهاوية.
كل جنس الأموات يمجدونك كثيراً، لأنك دست على الحية الخبيئة وضمدت الجروح بصليبك .
الآن فليأتِِ آدم إلى جنة عدن مسكنه الذى طُرد منّه، ولتأتِِ معه حواء، لأن يسوع عتقها من صك إبليس الذى أغواها.
غطس مخلصنا فى بحر الموت وصعد يحمل جوهرة الخلاص الثمينة، فلنفرح جميعاً بموته الذى أحيانا، ونمجد قبره لأن منه خرج الخلاص..


*عن كتاب 
رحلة الآلام للراهب كاراس المحرقى*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*قال المسيح على الصليب... أنه أسلم الروح فأى روح هذه؟؟؟!!!*

* :download:*


 يقول الإنجيل عن تجسد السيد المسيح أنه شابهنا فى كل شئ ماعدا الخطيئة وحدها " ومن هذا الشبه أنه أخذ جسدآ من العزراء مريم ,
 و أخذ روحآ إنسانية أيضآ, وهذه هى الروح التى فارقته عند الموت بالجسد .
 
 أما عن لاهوته فهو متحد بالجسد الإنسانى , والروح الانسانية.
 والاهوت لا يموت , فهو مالئ الكون , ويديره , ويشمل كل شئ .
 
 وهذه *الروح الإنسانية* كانت هدف الشيطان , ولذلك عندما أراد الشيطان الإمساك بها , كما كان قبلآ مع كل الذين ماتوا بعد المعصية , وقبل فداء المسيح,
 ولكن لم يستطع الشيطان أن يمسك بها , لأن الروح الإنسانية كانت متحدة بلاهوته , فصعقه بنار اللاهوت.
 
 *لذا قيل :*

* " ....أشهرهم جهارآ ظافرآ بهم فيه ( الصليب ) " ( كو 2 : 15 ).*
 وبهذا أنتهت سطوة الشيطان , بوصول الإنسان الجديد , آدم الثانى , المسيح المتجسد . وهزم السيد المسيح ومنتصرين , ولنا سلطان على عدو الخير كما قال : *" ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانآ أن تدسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو " ( لو 10 : 19 ).*
 وأصبح الموت لنا راحة وانتظارآ , حتى تأتى قيامة الأموات , وتبدأ الحياة الأبدية.
 
 وأصبحت أرواحنا غير مهددة أن يمسكها الشيطان,
 ويحبسها ويأسرها . لقد أنتهى سلطانه. وبعد الموت الجسدى تصير الأرواح فى مكان الأنتظار , إلى وقت الدينونة , والتى يجازى فيها الرب كل واحد بحسب اعماله.


:download:
 *المرجع:*


  *كتاب :*
  *أسئلة حول الإيمان المسيحى*

  مراجعة وتقديم:
  *نيافة الأنبا موسى*
  أسقف الشباب

  إعداد
  *القس أنطونيوس يونان*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*  أقوال العلاّمة  ترتليان  عن إختيار المسيح للصليب وعاره و إتمام النبوات*


+ أما بخصوص الخطوة الأخيرة  	التي لآلامه فربما يثار شكاً من جهة أن آلام   	الصليب قد سبق فتنبأ عنها... إذ  	ليس من المعقول أن يقدم الله (الأب) لإبنه موتاً من هذا النوع وفي نفس الوقت  	يقول بأنه ملعون من علق علة خشبة (تث23:21) . 
لكن سبب اللعنة واضح من قول  	سفر التثنية (وإذا كان على الإنسان 	خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته على خشبة.  	فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم. لأن المعلق ملعون من الله فلا  	تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيبك) "تث23، 22:21". فهو لم يحكم على 	السيد المسيح في هذا النوع من الألم باللعنة بل وضع تمييزاً وهو أن اللعنة لمن كان  	عليه  	  

(خطية حقها الموت) ويموت معلقاً على خشبة.. هذا يكون ملعوناً من أجل  	خطاياه التي سببت تعليقه على الخشبة. ومن جانب أخر فإن السيد المسيح لم ينطق  	بغش من فمه (1بط22:2، أش9:53) فالذي أظهر كل بر واتضاع ليس فقط لم يتعرض لهذا  	النوع من الألم عن استحقاقة بل وفرض عليه لتتحقق فيه 	نبوات الأنبياء التي أعلنت  	أنها ستتم فيه كما جاء في  	المزامير إذ سبق روح المسيح فتغني قائلاً... 	
{يجازونني عن الخير شراً  	 "مز12:35}. {حينئذ رددت الذي لم أخطفه "مز4:69}. 
{ثقبوا يدي ورجلي أحصوا كل  	عظامي وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون في "مز17، 16:22 " }. {ويجعلون في طعامي  	علقماً وفي  	 	عطشي يسقونني ماء "مز21:69 "}. 

+ 	{يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون "مز17:22}. 

+ 	لقد إحتمل هذا كله لا عن شر ارتكبه لكن لكي يتم فيه كلام  	الأنبياء...
+ لقد سبق فتنبؤا عنه بصورة رمزية في نبوات كثيرة.  	
1- لنبدأ بإسحاق الذي قاده  	أبوه كذبيحة وقد حمل (خشبة) بنفسه... هذا كان يشير منذ فترة مبكرة جداً عن موت  	المسيح مشيراً إلي تقديم الأب إياه ذبيحة، وحملة خشبة آلامه بنفسه. 	
2- ويوسف أيضا كان إشارة إلي  	المسيح في هذه النقطة وحدها..*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و  	التفاسير الأخرى). *من جهة احتماله الاضطهاد من أخوته وبيعة..  	هكذا باع  	شعب بني إسرائيل (الأشرار) السيد المسيح الذين هم حسب الجسد إخوته  	وخانه يهوذا...  
3- وإذا أتينا إلي  	موسى،  	فكيف لا نعجب انه في وقت حرب  	يشوع مع  	عماليق كان يصلي رافعاً يديه (خر17) ...  	مع أنه كان يلزمه بسبب الظروف الحرجة أن يصلي بركب منحنية وأيد تقرع على صدره  	ووجه منبطح على الأرض... إنما كان في عملة إشارة إلي غلبة السيد المسيح على 	الشيطان خلال الصليب (بسط يديه) ؟!  	
4- ولماذا بعدما منع  	موسى من  	أن يصنع أي تمثال لأي شيء ما (خر4:22) صنع حية نحاسية معلقة على خشبة كمشهد  	لنوال الشفاء في الوقت الذي كانوا يعانون فيه من لدغات  	الحيات...  	

+ 	 أن من يتطلع إلي أسرار صليب   	المسيح ويعطي ظهره لخطاياه يتحرر من لدغات 	الحيات  	... 

+ 	5- تعال واقرأ ما نطق به  	النبي في المزمور (الرب قد ملك أعلي خشبة) "مز10:69...  	

+ 	6- بصورة مشابهة يقول  	أشعياء أيضاً (لنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطي إبناً وتكون  	الرياسة على كتفه ويدعي اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس  	السلام) "أش6:9... 
أي ملك في العالم يحمل علامة  	رئاسته على كتفه؟..!. ولا يحمل تاجه على رأسه أو صولجان في يده أو بعض  	العلامات المميزة في حلته؟! أما هذا الإبن (ملك الأجيال "الروحي "  	يسوع المسيح  	وحده فقد شيد مجده الجديد وسلطانه وحلاله "على كتفه " أي على  	الصليب...  	
7- وأريد أن أظهر بعبارة  	واحدة من  	أشعياء "موته وآلامه وقبره إذ يقول " (إنه ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبي وجعل مع  	الأشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته، أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه  	غش) "أش9، 8:53". 
8- أنه (السيد المسيح) كان  	يعرف الوقت الذي فيه يتألم إذ قد تنبأت الشريعة نفسها عن آلامه. لذلك اختار  	عيد  	الفصح (لو1:22) . من بين كل الأعياد... وفي هذا يعلن أنه يوجد سر مقدس  	 (لا5:23) . 
انه هو فصح الرب. 
بأي غيرة أعلن عن شوق نفسه  	إليه قائلاً "شهوة اشتهيت أن آكل  	الفصح معكم قبل أن أتألم " "لو15:22؟..!. هل  	كان يشتاق إلي مجرد أكل الخروف؟! 

+ 	أليس لنه إنما هو بنفسه "يساق إلي الذبح وكنعجة صامته أمام جازيها فلم يفتح  	فاه " "أش7:53. إذ كان في أعماقه يتوق تحقيق الرمز؟! 
9- لقد كان يمكن أن يخونه  	إنسان غريب لكن أليس حتى في خيانته يتحقق ما جاء في المزمور (آكل خبزي رفع على  	عقبة) "مز9:41. 
وقد كان يمكن أن يخان بدون فع  	ثمن عن الخيانة لأنه ما الحاجة إلي من يخونه وهو يتقدم علانية أمام الشعب،  	وكان يمكن بسهولة أن يقبض عليه غدراً؟! 
هذه كان يمكن أن تحدث مع مسيح  	آخر، لكن لن تحدث مع ذلك   	المسيح الذي فيه تتحقق النبوات إذ كتب (باعوا البار  	بالفضة) "عا6:2. 
وفي نفس المبلغ وقيمته الذي  	أخذه يهوذا قد حددته النبوات... {فوزنوا أجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة "زك12:11 "} 



عن موقع الأنبـــــــا تكـــــــلا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*لماذا نحتفل بآلام المسيح (لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)*​ 
عهدنا ان نحتفل بالآعياد والمواسم .. ولكن كيف نحتفل بالآلام ؟؟؟ يمكن ان نحتفل بقوة المسيح ومعجزاته , ولكن كيف نحتفل بالامه ؟؟؟ .... ​ 
* وكيف نجلس فى الكنيسة حزانى طوال هذا الاسبوع ؟؟؟؟ "" *

* ان الام المسيح هى سبب خلاصنا .. لآنه دفع عناثمن عقوبة الموت التى وقعت علينا بسبب الخطية .. فنحن اذن نحتفل بهذا الخلاص*
* ... *

* ولذلك نرتل - فيما نتذكر - اقتراب المسيح من الصلب - ونقول " قوتى وتسبيحتىهو الرب وقد صار لى صلاصا " - مز 117 ... *

* ونحن نرى ان الام المسيح تدل علىقوته .. لآنه بالام الصلب حطم كل قوة الشيطان وهزم مملكته , وخلص البشر منه ... لذلك قال فيما يقترب من الصليب عن الشيطان الذى ملك العالم " رئيس هذا العالم قددين " يو 16 : 11 ... *

* وقال قبلها " رأيت الشيطان ساقطا مثل البرق من السماء " لو 10 : 18 ... *

* اننا بأستمرار نرى الام السيد المسيح دليلا على قوته , دليلا على قوة محبته للبشر , فليس حب اعظم من هذا , ان يبذل احد نفسه عن احبائه - يو 15 : 13 .. هنا قوة الحب والبذل , وايضا قوة الاحتمال , وقوة التواضع .. والقوةالتى هزم بها الشيطان والتى ابطل بها الموت " داس الموت بموته " .... *

* ولهذانقول له طول فترة البصخة : " لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة " .. ثوك تادى جوم ... *

* انه كان يعتبر ضعفا , لو ان المسيح تألم وصلب ومات وانتهى الآمر ... اماقيامته بعد ذلك , بقوة لاهوته , فهذا دليل على ان موته لم يكن ضعفا , وانما كان حباوبذلا ... *

* كذلك فأن السيد قد قدس الآلم بألامه ... *

* واصبح الآلم مناجل البر هو الطريق الى المجد , كما قال الرسول " ان تألمتم من اجل البر فطوباكم " 1 بط 3 : 14 ... وكما قيل ايضا " ان كنا نتألم معه , فلكى نتمجد ايضا معه " رو 8 : 17 ... *

* مبارك هو الرب فى الامه , وفى حبه وبذله .. وفى موته عنا لكى يحيينا , ويرفع عنا حكم الموت ... *

*سنوات مع اسئلة الناس* 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*شــهود مـوت المســيح

*شهود كثيرون

انطلقت أرواح المصلوبين الثلاثة المعلقين على الجلجثة، ولف الصمت الربوة الحزينة، وخلا الجبل من البشر، هدأ كل شئ، لا صوت إنما حركة الطبيعة وحدها هى التى يُسمع صوتها، ضباب كثيف كأنه أشباح هائمة، برق ورعد، زلازل واضطراب عظيم قد سرى فى المدينة المقدسة.. لقد تكلمت الطبيعة لتؤكد حقيقة الصلب، وما أجمل الطبيعة عندما تتكلم، فهى دائماً صادقة ولا تعرف الكذب الذى أصاب البشر!
إن حقيقة الصلب حقيقة مؤكدة، أما الشهود فكثيرون، ففى وسط الجو المظلم الذى غطى سماء الجلجثة، حيث خرجت ضجة الشعب كصوت البحر المضطرب يصرخ  " أُصلبه أُصلبه " خرجت أصوات الشهود ترتل أُنشودة الحب الإلهى، وإن كان الترتيل يغلب عليه نغم الحزن! فمن عالم الطبيعة، ستشهد الشمس التى أظلمت، والصخور التى تشققت، والأرض التى تزلزلت، والقبر الذى وضع فيه مخلصنا..ومن عالم النبات، ستشهد الشجرة التى أخذوا منها خشبة الصليب المقدس، والقصبة التى وضعوا عليها الإسفنجة المملؤة خلاً ليسقوه، ونبات الزوفا.. 
ومن البشر سيشهد *بيلاطس وهيرودس واليهود *الذين حاكموه زوراً وصلبوه، وسمعان القيروانى الذى حمل صليبه، والعسكر الذين اقتسموا ثيابه، والجندى الذى طعنه بالحربة فى جنبه، والنساء اللواتى كن حاضرات، ويوسف ونيقوديموس اللذان كفناه، واللص اليمين الذى آمن به على الصليب، وقائد المئة والذين معه ..
ستشهد أيضاً الخمرة الممزوجة مراً التى قُدمت  له وقت عطشه، والدم والماء اللذان خرجاً من جنبه عندما طُعن بالحربة، وحجاب الهيكل الذى انشق، وأجساد القديسين الذين قاموا من الأموات ...
ونظراً لكثرة شهود الصلب، سوف نتحدث عن بعض منها، لا لتأكيد حقيقة الصلب، فحقيقة الصلب مؤكدة، وإنما لدراسة الظروف التى صاحبت موت المسيح وتفسيرها.
*الشمس المظلمة*
عندما ولد المسيح ظهر نور غير عادى فى صورة نجم لينبئ المجوس بميلاد المسيح (مت2 : 2) ولذلك كان لائقاً أن تظهر ظلمة غير عادية لتنبئ بموته لأنه هو نور العالم (مت27 : 45) الذى جاء ليشرق بنوره على الجالسين فى كورة الموت وظلاله ( مت 4 : 16).
 لقد أخفت الشمس أشعتها، وكأن الأرض لا تستحق بعد نورها، وابتدأت السماء أمام أنظار الجميع تكسوها ظلمة حالكة، ليس فوق جبال اليهودية فقط، بل فوق الأرض كلها، وهل كان ممكناً أن تُرسل الشمس أشعتها وشمس البر خالقها على الصليب عريان!
لم تستطع الشمس أن تنظر عرى خالقها فحجبت نورها حزناً، وهكذا القمر لم يرسل هو الآخر ضوءه، لأن نور العالم رُفع على الصليب، العالم المادى فى حالة حزن، وها هو يرتدى ثوب الحداد الأسود، لأنه لم يرَ من قبل شراً هكذا، أما الإنسان الذى كان أولى بالحزن ، فلم يحزن، وإن كانت قلة قد بكت، إلا أن بكاءها أشبه بنقطة ماء سقطت فى بحر سرعان ما تلاشت
قال مار يعقوب السروجى
" أظلمت الشمس وهرب النور وانتهى الشعاع، لبس الجو لوناً مكمداً بألم عظيم، الشمس والقمر انحجبا كسام ويافث لئلا ينظرا نوحاً مفتضحاً، قالت الشمس كيف أُشرق على الخليقة وشمس البر العظيم على الصليب ! وبأى وجه يُظهِر النهار نوره وسيده عارٍ بين اللصوص ! صار الظلام باباً أخفى العريان خلفه، حتى لا يرى الصالبون النجسون عُرى سيدهم ! "
إن هذا الظلام ليس إلا إعلاناً على رفض اليهود حياة النور، لأنهم أحبوا الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة (يو3 : 19) ولأنهم رفضوا أن يخلعوا عنهم أعمال الظلمة ويلبسوا أسلحة النور (رو13: 12) صاروا مثل اللصوص الذين يسرقون فى الظلام  (أى 24 : 16) وقد انطبق عليهم قول الكتاب:
" اَلْحَكِيمُ عَيْنَاهُ فِي رَأْسِهِ، أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُ فَيَسْلُكُ فِي الظَّلاَمِ" (جا2 : 14)، " أَيْضاً يَأْكُلُ كُلَّ أَيَّامِهِ فِي الظَّلاَمِ " (جا5 : 17) أما نهايته فإنه " يَذْهَبُ وَاسْمُهُ يُغَطَّى بِالظَّلاَمِ" (جا6 : 4) .
فيا أيها النهار لماذا هربت واختفيت؟ لماذا خفت وأظلممت؟ وأين هو نورك أيتها الشمس يا ذات الإشراق والإشعاع؟ من أعماك؟ لماذا انطفأت؟ هل حقاً كنتِ حزينة على صلب خالقك؟ أم كنت تبكتين الخطاة الذين أنكروا خيراته وإحساناته؟!
*حجاب الهيكل المنشق *
كان الحجاب يفصل بين القدس وقدس الأقداس، الذى لم يكن ممكناً أن يدخله أحد إلا رئيس الكهنة وحده مرّة واحدة فى السنة، ليكفر عن نفسه وعن جهالات شعبه ... فلما مات المسيح، إنشق الحجاب إلى اثنين من فوق إلى أسفل (مت27 : 51). 

وهذا إنما يشير إلى الآتى:
*الحزن *
قديماً عندما كان يسمع إنسان خبر موت أحد أقربائه أو أصدقائه كان يمزق ثيـابه، كما حدث مع أيوب الصديق الذى مزق جبته ما أن سمع خبر موت أولاده (أى1 : 20).
فإن كان تمزيق الثياب من علامات الحزن الشديد، يكون إنشقاق حجاب الهيكل إشارة إلى حزن الهيكل على صلب المخلص، وكيف لا يحزن الهيكل والكاهن الأعظم مقدم الذبائح  يُذبح ويُقدم كمحرقة على مذبح الصليب !
*إنتهاء النظام الموسوى*
كان الهيكل معداً لتقديم الذبائح، التى كانت ترمز إلى المخلص الذبيحة الحقيقية، فلما أتى المرموز إليه وذُبحت الذبيحة الحقيقية على الصليب بطل الرمز فانشق الحجاب إلى اثنين، ليعلن ظهور الحمل الحقيقى الذى جاء ليرفع خطايا العالم.. 
وعندما قال السيد المسيح قبل صلبه أنه ابن الله (مر14: 61-63) مزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه.. وقد كان هذا العمل تأكيداً لزوال الكهنوت القديم لابتداء كهنوت العهد الجديد، ولم تعد الحاجة بعد إلى هيكل، الذى بدأ خرابه بانشقاق حجابه إلى اثنين، وإنتهى بالهدم على يد تيطس الرومانى سنة (70م ) .
*إتمام السلام *
كان الحجاب يحجب رئيس الكهنة وهو فى قدس الأقداس عن الشعب .. فلما انشق أصبح من السهل أن يرى الشعب رئيس الكهنة بلا حجاب، بل وكل ما فى الهيكل أصبح منظوراً، وهذا إنما يشير إلى أن المسيح رئيس كهنتنا الأعظم أوجد لنا سلاماً بيننا وبين الله .. لقد كان الضمير مثقلاً بآلام كثيرة من شدة الخطية، ولكن لما انشق الحجاب إذ تم الفداء ، صار لنا سلام فياّض، وأصبح لنا الحرية أن ندخل إلى قدس الأقداس ونرى كل ما فيه .
*شق الخطية*
تسلطت الخطية على البشرية آلاف السنين، إلا أن المسيح له المجد الذى وقف مرة يقول لليهود : "من منكم يبكتنى على خطية " (يو8: 46) استطاع أن يشقها بموته، ويكسر شوكتها بصليبه، ويحررنا من سلطانها، أتى إلى عالمنا قدوساً طاهراً  بلا عيب، وحمل عقابها فى جسده ومات على الصليب ليُميت سلطانها.. غلبها وداس عليها فأصبح من السهل أن نتركها وننتصر عليها.
*زلزلة الأرض*
وكما أظلمت الشمس ولم تعطِ ضوءها ، حزناً على صلب خالقها شمس البر، الذى يضئ المسكونة كلها ببهاء مجده، هكذا الأرض أيضاً تزلزلت (مت27:51) معلنة حزنها وعدم رضاها، عما فعله الساكنون عليها بصلبهم مخلص البشرية، الذى جاء ليصلح السمائيين مع الأرضيين بدم صليبه، ويحّول الأرض الملعونة إلى أرض طاهرة، بسقوط دمه الطاهر عليها .
لقد جاءت الزلزلة علامة واضحة، تعلن عن سلطان المصلوب وجبروته، فهو ليس ضعيفاً كما ظن اليهود، إنما هو الذى " أُسُسُ السَّمَوَاتِ ارْتَعَدَتْ وَارْتَجَّتْ، لأَنَّهُ غَضِبَ" (2صم22: 8) وفى نفس الوقت شهدت ببراءة المصلوب وشر صالبيه، كما أنها حددت مستقبل العالم القديم، أنه معد للدمار وأنه سوف يطرأ عليه تغيير عظيم.
ويخيّل إلىّ أن يهوذا أسرع بالصعود نحو الكواكب، فضعفت أجنحته وهبطت به إلى الهاوية، فحدثت ضجة أو زلزلة عظيمة ليس لها مثيل ضاعفت من زلزلة الأرض ، أو كأن أنفاس الملائكة هيجت نسمات الليل فانقلبت ريحاً شديدة لتمزق الخطاة وتجرفهم كالغبار إلى أعماق الهاوية.
لقد تزلزلت الأرض كأنها خافت أن تفتح فمها لتقبل دم المسيح الأثمن من دم هابيل، الذى عندما قبلته لُعنت من أجله (تك4: 11، 12) وكأنها استعدت لفتح فمها، لابتلاع أولئك العصاة المتمردين الذين صلبوه، كما ابتلعت من قبل بنى قورح من أجل جريمة أقل من هذه (عد 16).
*تشقق الصخور*
أراد اليهود تفتيت الصخرة الروحية على الصليب، فتفتتت الصخور الحجرية لتعلن سخط الله على الأشرار، وفى نفس الوقت كانت وعظاً وإنذاراَ لليهود ومن معهم، الذين أظهروا بأعمالهم أن قلوبهم أشد قسوة وصلابة من الصخور، فالصخور لانت وأما قلوبهم فلم تلن، وعنادهم لم ينثنِ ! ولهذا قال أحد الآباء: " وأما تشقق الصخور فقد كان لتبكيت الذين قلوبهم لحمية كما يزعمون، وكيف الصخور لقتله تشققت وهم الذين يقرأون الناموس لم تلن قلوبهم ولم تتخشع ليغفر لهم بكثرة تحننه ".
لقد صرخت الحجارة حزناً على خالقها، ومن شدة صراخها تشققت، لعل الشعب الذى لم يؤمن يخزى ويتوب عن شره.. أحست الحجارة بالظلم الذى حل بالمسيح أكثر من اليهود قساة القلوب، الذين سوف يفتشون قريباً عن نقر فى الصخور وشقوق فى المعاقل، وذلك لكى تخبئهم عن وجه الجالس على العرش (إش2: 11) (رؤ6: 16)، وهنا نتذكر قول السيد المسيح للفريسيين: " إِنْ سَكَتَ هَؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ ! " ( لو19: 40).
ولكن شكراً لليهود فقد شقوا يسوع صخرتنا الروحية، لكى نختبئ فى شقوقها، كما اختبأ موسى فى شق الصخرة فى حوريب .. فنرى من هناك مجد الرب كما رآه هو    (خر33: 22) ولكى تفيض من شقوقها ينابيع مياه حية نشرب منها فلا نعطش إلى الأبد.
قيل عن حمامة المسيح إنها اختبأت فى محاجئ (مخابئ) الصخر (نش2: 14) أى احتمت فى جراح الرب يسوع الصخرة المنشقة.
تفَتّح القبور وقيام أجساد القديسين
كانت القبور أيام السيد المسيح، عبارة عن حفرة فى الأرض، أو صخرة مسدودة بحجر مثل القبر الذى دُفن فيه المسيح وتفتح القبور بعد حادثة الصلب (مت27: 52) يعنى: إن المسيح بموته أبطل سلطان الموت، وبقيامته أعطانا عربون القيامة الأبدية، فلم يعد للموت سلطان على القديسين، ولا للقبور قوة أن تغلق أبوابها على أولاد الله، أما قيامة أجساد القديسين، فكانت من المعجزات التى تمت بعد أن أسـلم المسيح روحه، ولعل الهدف منها هو الآتى:
*توبيخ اليهود*
فقد قال أحد المفسرين : إنهم عندما دخلوا أورشليم بعد قيامتهم وتعرفوا على أقاربهم، كان الأحياء يسألونهم عن حياتهم وعن الموت والأموات.. أما هم فكانوا يسألونهم عن الذى حدث منذ ثلاثة أيام... ما الذى عملتموه ؟ فكان الأحياء يقولون: لم نفعل شيئاً .. فيقولون: أما عرفتم أن الأرض ارتجت وتزلزلت أساساتها ، فيقول الأحياء: إن رجلاً ضالاً صُـلب  بيننا، فيقولون لهم: الويل لكم فإن الذى أدعيتهم أنه ضال هو الذى أقامنا بقوة لاهوته وأمات الموت ودحض الهاوية..
*إثبات حقيقة قيامة المسيح *
فالسيد المسيح لو لم يقم من الأموات ما كان أقامهم من الموت إذ كيف يقيم الميت ميتاً ؟ أما السبب فى أنهم دعوا قديسين ، هو إيمانهم بالسيد لمسيح قبل صلبه وقبل موتهم فلابد أنهم عاصروا المسيح والدليل: إنهم تعرفوا على الأحياء.
يُقال إنهم مكثوا فى أورشليم ثلاثة أيام لم يأكلوا خلالها شيئاً وبعد أن بشروا فيها عادوا إلى الفردوس الذى كان السيد المسيح قد فتحه وأدخل معه اللص اليمين
*اللص اليمين*
ثلاثة صلبان رُفعت على الجلجثة فوقها ثلاثة أجساد عارية، مزقها الجلد والضرب والجوع والعطش، وغمرها الطين والدم والدموع ، ثلاثة أجساد بشرية لا فرق بينها، فكلها ملطخة بالألم والجروح، وكلها تنزف الحياة قطرة قطرة، صليبان صُلب عليهما لصان ورب المجد كان فى الوسط فتم قول الكتاب " وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ" (إش53: 12)
كان يجب أن يحمل صليب يسوع بارباس، لكنهم اختاروا يسوع ليصلبوه، أما بارباس المدان فأطلقوه، لكن يسوع نهض وأما ذاك فقد سقط، لقد تحرر بارباس من قيوده ومشى مع الجمع وراء صليبه، وإذ لم يقدموه ضحية أو تقدمة للفصح ، إلا أنه كان رجلاً حياً يسير إلى قبره، وقد كان الأليق به أن يهرب إلى الصحراء حيث يحترق العار بأشعة الشمس، ولكنه مشى مع الذين أطلقوه ليلعن يسوع الذى على كتفية يحمل جريمته ! 
لقد صار يسوع بين اللصين كراع وسط خراف ضالة! وقد استطاع أن يعلن لنا أنه ديان العالم، ولهذا يقول مار يعقوب السروجى" هو الديان، فقد اختار أن يظهر الحكم على الجلجثة فأقام الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن يساره".
 فى نظر الناس كان المصلوبون بمثابة ثلاثة مجرمين، حكمت عليهم محكمة البشر بالموت، موت العبيد وقطّاع الطرق، موت الخونة وعتاة المجرمين، ولن تكف محاكم الدنيا عن إصدار أحكامها بالإعدام والقتل على الأفراد والجماعات، وحتى فى الموت عند بنى البشر ألوان ودرجات، موت للنبلاء والشرفاء، وموت للصعاليك والمجرمين !
أما اللصان فكان كلاهما يجدفان عليه فى أول الأمر
(مت27: 44)، ولكن أحدهما وهو اللص اليمين لم يعد كذلك، بل آمن بالمصلوب رباً وإلهاً أما الآخر فظل أثيماً كما هو، رافضاً الخلاص إلى النهاية، ولما كانت يداه ورجلاه موثوقة كان يضرب بلسانه مجدفاً " إن كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وإيانا "، لكنّ الآخر كان ينتهره قائلاً " أمّا نحن فبعدل لأننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا، وأما هذا فلم يفعل شيئاً ليس فى محله، ثم قال ليسوع أذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك، فقال له يسوع بنغمة مفعمة بحلاوة الغفران، ولاحت على وجهه أشعة شبيهة بذلك النور الذى ينبثق من أجفان الأطفال " الحق أقول لك إنك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23 : 39ـ43).

أية قوة أنارت هذا اللص حتى آمن بالمسيح ؟ أو من أعلمه أن يعبد هذا المحتقر الذى كان مصلوباً معه ؟ لا نعرف على وجه التحقيق، ما الذى كان له التأثير المبارك على هذا اللص، محوّلاً قلبه بهذه الصورة الفريدة وهو الذى قبل ذلك اشترك فى حملة التعيير ضد يسوع، ربما صلاة رب المجد يسوع المؤثرة فى طلب الغفران لقاتليه، فاعتقد اللص أن الذى يغفر لقاتليه لا يمكن أن يكون قد ارتكب ذنباً يستحق عليه الموت ! ولابد أنه كان يرغب فى حياة التوبة.. ولهذا عندما كشف الله له القناع، استخدم هذا النور لمنفعته وفائدته، فقد استطاع من خلال هذا النور أن يرى مجد الفادى وسط الظلام الذى كان يحيط بالصليب ! ولهذا لم يقل اللص يا معلم أو يا سيد، ولكنه نادى المسيح بلقب الجلال " يارب " وبذلك أعلن للواقفين أن هذا الذى يظهر كالدودة التى داستها الأقدام هو ملك المجد السماوى! 
لقد صرخ  اللص وتضرع فى ثقة كاملة لكى يذكره الرب فى ملكوته، فياله من بشير للمسيح فى ظلمة ليل الآلام، ياله من نجم ساطع يرشد كل الذين يريدون ميناء الراحة فى بحر الحياة العاصف، ياله من إيمان جديد يعطينا برهاناً جديداً على أن أعمق أسرار السماء تتكشف لأى إنسان تنبه ضميره فجأة وأحس بحاجته للخلاص ولو كان يلفظ آخر أنفاس حياته !!
أنت بحق سارق ماهر أيها اللص، استطعت أن تسرق الجوهرة الثمينة، ولكن هذه المرة بإيمانك وليس بمكرك وخداعك.. لقد تعودت النهب والسرقة ويبدو أنك لم تشبع بما سرقت فجاهدت لتسرق الملكوت العالى الذى لا يقدّر بمال.. لم يكفك غنى العالم الذى سرقت ونهبت منه الكثير، فسعيت لتسرق الحياة الجديدة التى غناها لا يحد ، وها أنت قد نلت .
أنت لص وسيظل هذا الاسم يتبعك حتى وأنت قائم فى الخزانة العظيمة، يحيط بك الذهب والمعادن الكريمة من كل ناحية.
فطوباك ثم طوباك أيها اللص الطوباوى، وطوبى للسانك الحسن المنطق، الذى به تأهلت بالحقيقة لملكوت السموات وفردوس النعيم.
قائد المئة والذين معه
كان قائد المئة على رأس قوة من الجنود لحراسة الصليب (مت 27: 54) والجنود يكونون عادة قساة القلوب ولا تتأثر مشاعرهم كسائر البشر، لا بعوامل الخوف ولا بعوامل الشفقة، وكانوا رومانيين أى وثنيين لا يعرفون الكتب، ومع هذا آمنوا واعترفوا بألوهية المسيح وببنوته لله ! فكيف آمن الوثنيون، الذين لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون النبوات، ولم يتتلمذوا عند قدمى معلمى اليهود ؟ لابد أنهم رأوا فى يسوع شيئاً فريداً لم يروه فى أحد من قبل، تُرى ما هو هذا الشئ ؟
 لنبدأ القصة : 
بعدما ارتفع ابن الإنسان فوق خشبة الصليب، وبعد أن سُمّرت يداه ورجلاه فى وحشية وقسوة، وتفجرت الدماء من كل أنحاء جسده ، ظل المصلوب يحمل ابتسامة على شفتيه المغطاتين بالدماء، ونظرات الحب تشع من بريق عينيه، وكلمات الصفح تخرج من شفتيه، يغفر لصالبيه، يشيع الأمل فى اللص اليمين، يحن إلى أمه ويطلب من يوحنا أن يرعاها.. كل ذلك أثار دهشة القائد ، فآمن أن المصلوب ليس إنساناً عادياً بل شخصاً يفوق البشر أو أحد أبطال الأساطير التى سمع عنها ! فنطق بلهجة عسكرية رومانية وكأنه يؤدى للقائد العظيم تحية الوداع الأخير ، وقال " حقاً كان هذا ابن الله " (مت27: 54) فكانت هذه العبارة أعظم تحية يقدمها قائد رومانى لقائد آخر يشعر بعظمته، وسموه، ونبله، فى الحياة وفى الموت.
إنه اعتراف بأن المصلوب لم يكن إنساناً كباقى البشر، أو نبياً مثل الأنبياء الذين قتلتهم روما،  ولكنه شخص آخر غير كل هؤلاء.. فالقائد لم يؤمن بقوة المسيح التى انبثقت منه فى عنفوان شبابه، ولكنه آمن بالقوة عندما انبثقت منه فى وقت ضعفه، وقد تخلى عنه الأحباء والأصدقاء، وحين أُحيط بالأعداء والحاقدين من كل ناحية، وحين رأى الموت يسعى إليه على طريق ملئ بالأشواك، ولم يفقد هذه القوة النابعة من كيانه !
لقد التفت القائد إلى أعماق المتهم ، إلى كلماته ، إلى نظراته، إلى صلاته، لقد أيقن أن المصلوب وإن كان إنساناً بالجسد، إلا أنه يحمل فى كيانه البشرى طاقة إلهية لا تُرى، إلا لمن كان له بصيرة روحية، وقلب خاشع ملتحف بالنور.. وهكذا آمن بالمسيح حين رآه يتشح بالجلال فى مواقف المذلة والهوان ! ويتشح بالنبل والسمو وقد أحاطت به كلاب الحقد والتعصب والكراهية ! وحين رآه يتدفق حباً وقد غلب بحبه كل قوى الأعداء ! ورآه يفيض نوراً ومن حوله تتكاثف الظلمات !
لا ننكر أن اليهود قد رفضوا الاعتراف ببنوه المسيح لله ، لكن الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد، ففى الوقت الذى رفض فيه اليهود الاعتراف بألوهية المسيح وبنوته لله، وكانوا يعيرونه بأنه لا يمكن أن يكون ابن الله لأنه لم يستطع أن ينزل من على الصليب (مت26 : 63 ، 64 ) نرى قائد المئة والجنود الذين معه يقدمون هذه الشهادة وهى خلاصة الإيمان المسيحى: حقا كان هذا هو ابن الله.
يقول الأنبا بولس البوشى
" القائد والجند الذين معه لما نظروا الآيات الكائنة مع الزلزلة التى حدثت عند إسلام الروح خافوا جداً وخشعت قلوبهم، وبفعل المصنوعات استدلوا على الصانع وقالوا : " حقاً كان هذا هو ابن الله ".


*عن كتاب رحلة الآلام 
للراهب كاراس المحرقى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

* ودى تأملات عن الصليب لأستاذة فراشة مسيحية من تصميمها:*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86980




أنا أخترت منهم:



























​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*لماذا الصليب بالذات؟؟ لماذا أختار السيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوبآ؟





* 

* 1 - بالصليب صار هو الكاهن والذبيحة , على الصليب هو يرفع يديه ككاهن وهو فى نفس الوقت الذبيح المعلق.*
* 2 - بالصليب كان هو الميت القائم كما ورد فى سفر الرؤيا إنه : " خروف قائم كإنه مذبوح" ( رؤ 5 : 6 )*
* 3 - بالصليب صالح الأرضيين مع السمائيين : إذ تصل الصلة بين الأرض والسماء إلى ذروتها على الصليب.*
* 4 - وعلامة الصليب تشير إلى الأنا المبذولة أو الطاعة الكاملة.*
* 5 - بالصليب تمت النبوات.*
* 6 - بالصليب ملك على خشبة.*
* 7 - والصليب أعطى ثلاث ساعات فرصة لإتمام العمل , ولقول المسيح السبع عبارات.*
* 8 - والصليب هو شجرة الحياة.*
* 9 - والصليب محا اللعنة : " المعلق ملعون من الله" ( تث 21: 22).*
* 10 - والصليب يرمز للعرش الإلهى :*
* الصليب كعلامةله أربع أفرع أو أجنحة , يرمز للعرش الإلهى الذى حوله الأربعة أحياء غير المتجسدين, والأربعة أحياء ترمز للخلاص فى مراحله : فصورة الإنسان ترمز للتجسد , وصورة العجل ترمز للذبيحة والصلب , وصورة الأسد ترمز للقيامة , وصورة النسر ترمز للصعود.*



* المرجع:*
* كتاب :*
* مائة سؤال وجواب فى*
* العقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية*
* لنيافة الحبر الجليل*
* الأنبا بيشوى*
* إعداد*
* الأكليريكى الدكتور*
* سامح حلمى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

لماذا اختار السيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوباً؟
لماذا لم يمت السيد المسيح  بالحرق ؟
لماذا لم يمت بالغرق ؟
لماذا لم يمت بطعنة الحربة ؟
لماذا لم يمت بالخنق أو بالشنق ؟
لماذا لم يمت مذبوحاً بالسيف ؟

*لماذا الصليب* ؟
 إن الصليب عمق يتعلق بمفاهيم ومعانٍ فى خطة الله لخلاص الإنسان. فمعلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "إن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة، وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو1: 18). لذلك لم يكن الصليب مجرد وسيلة للإعدام.. 
*إذن ماذا يكون الصليب؟*

*الصليب روحياً*
  الصليب يدخل فى أعماق مشاعر الإنسان وفكره الروحى وأبعاد عمل الروح القدس فى داخله. فقد كان الصليب بالنسبة للقديسين هو موضوع عناق قوى فى علاقتهم بالله. وهو موضوع تأمل وممارسة حياة يومية. هو قوة الله للخلاص. فللصليب معانٍ تدخل إلى أعماق النفس بقوة الروح القدس حتى ولو لم يدرك الإنسان تلك المعانى. الصليب هو قوة وغلبة وانتصار وحياة بالنسبة لنا. فلماذا *إذاً؟*
*لماذا مات المسيح مصلوباً* ؟
*1- بالصليب صار هو الكاهن والذبيحة*
 لم يكن السيد المسيح هو مجرد ذبيحة قُدِّمت عن حياة العالم؛ لكنه كان هو الكاهن وهو الذبيحة فى آنٍ واحد. فإذا كان قد تم ذبحه على الأرض مثلاً؛ سيكون فى هذا الوضع ذبيحة وليس كاهناً. ولكن على الصليب هو يرفع يديه ككاهن وهو فى نفس الوقت الذبيح المعلّق. فالناظر إليه يراه ككاهن يصلى وفى نفس الوقت يراه ذبيحاً ويقول "فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1كو 5 : 7). هو يشفع فى البشرية أثناء تقديمه لذاته كذبيحة. لذلك رآه يوحنا الحبيب فى سفر الرؤيا مثل "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ5: 6)0 

* الجرح الداخلى أعمق*
 كان لابد أن يكون السيد المسيح قائماً؛  فلا يمكنه أن يكون ملقياً أثناء ممارسته لعمله كرئيس للكهنة. لذلك فإن عملية الذبح كانت داخلية (بالرغم من وجود جراحات مثل آثار المسامير وإكليل الشوك) لكن الجرح الأساسى كان داخلياً. وهنا تظهر نقطة عميقة فى محبة الله، وهى تتمثل فى شخص السيد المسيح أنه مذبوح فى داخله كما يقول بولس الرسول "فى أحشاء يسوع المسيح" (فى1 :8) فالذبح الداخلى أصعب بكثير من الذبح الخارجى وفى هذا يقول الشاعر
وظُلم ذوى القُربى أشد مضاضة       على النفس من وقع الحُسام المُهندِ
فوقع السيف الحاد أخف من ظلم ذوى القرابة. ويقول الكتاب فى هذا المعنى "ما هذه الجروح فى يديك؟! فيقول: هى التى جُرِحتُ بها فى بيت أحبائى" (زك13: 6)

*النزيف الداخلى*
 إن السياط التى جُلد بها السيد المسيح كانت مصنوعة من سيور البقر وفى أطرافها عظم أو معدن، لذلك فقد مزّقت الشرايين المحيطة بالقفص الصدرى وأحدثت نزيفاً داخلياً. فلما ضربه الجندى بالحربة كان الدم عندئذ يملأ القفص الصدرى فسال الهيموجلوبين الأحمر (كرات الدم الحمراء) بلون الدم ثم البلازما الشفافة ثم السوائل الخاصة بالأوديما (أى الارتشاح المائى). هذه التى عبّر عنها ببساطة القديس يوحنا أنه بعدما طعن فى جنبه بالحربة "خرج دم وماء" (يو19: 34). وقد رأى القديس يوحنا مركبات الدم مفصولة لأن السيد المسيح كان قد أسلم  الروح فى الساعة التاسعة وعندما طعنه الجندى قرب الغروب كان قد مضى حوالى ساعتين 

* مات ذبيحاً*
 اهتم القديـس يوحنـا أن يـذكر واقعة خروج الـدم والماء لكى يؤكّد أن السيد المسيح مات ذبيحاً، ويقول "الذى عاين شَهَد، وشهادته حق" (يو19 :35). كانت رقبة السيد المسيح سليمة نسبياً والصدر سليم نسبياً بحسب الظاهر خارجه؛ بينما كان النزيف حادً من الداخل. فى الخارج كانت تظهر آثار ضربات السياط، بالإضافة إلى الجروح التى كانت فى اليدين والقدمين، وقد أحدثت نزيفاً خارجياً لكنه محدود. فالمصلوب كان يمكن أن يبقى معلقاً على الصليب ويتعذب وقد لا يموت إلا بعد ثلاثة أيام. ولكن كان يهّم القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى جداً أن يؤكّد أن السيد المسيح هو خروف الفصح الذى ذُبح لأجلنا، لذلك أكَّد خروج الدم والماء من جنبه لكى نعرف أنه ذُبح 

*سبب الهبوط فى القلب*
  لقد نتج عن النزيف الداخلى الحاد الذى تعرَّض له السيد المسيح نقص كبير فى كمية الدم الباقية فى الدورة الدموية، لذلك احتاج القلب أن يعمل بسرعة لتعويض الدم المفقود. ولكى يعمل بسرعة، كان القلب نفسه كعضلة، يحتاج لكمية أكبر من الدم. ولكن الشرايين التاجيّة التى تغذّى القلب لم يكن فى إمكانها أن تقوم بهذا الدور لقلة كمية الدم الواصل إليها نتيجة للنزيف. وإذا كانت سرعة ضربات القلب فى الإنسان الطبيعى هى سبعين نبضة فى الدقيقة؛ ففى حالات النزيف ترتفع  إلى 140 نبضة. وكل هذا يجهد عضلة القلب فتصل إلى مرحلة الهبوط الحاد جداً فى الجزء الأيمن منها ويؤدى ذلك إلى الوفاة 

*صرخة الانتصار*
  كان السيد المسيح يقترب من هذه اللحظة الأخيرة؛ وهنا وفى آخر لحظة صرخ بصوت عظيم وقال "يا أبتاه؛ فى يديك أستوْدِع روحى" (لو23: 46). وقد كانت هذه الصرخة هى صرخة انتصار. لأنه لأول مرة منذ سقوط أبينا آدم من الفردوس يستطيع أحد أن يخاطب الله ويقول له "فى يديك أستودع روحى" فكل من مات لم يستطع أن يستودع روحه فى يدى الآب بل كان إبليس يقبض على تلك النفوس. وإذ صرخ السيد المسيح بصوت عظيم رغم حالة الإعياء الشديدة التى كان يعانى منها إنما أراد بذلك أن يلفت النظر إلى عبارة الانتصار هذه. وهذه هى أول مرة -منذ سقطة آدم- يضع  ذو طبيعة بشرية روحه فى يدى الآب 
صار السيد المسيح هو القنطرة أو الجسر الذى يعبر عليه المفديون من الجحيم إلى الفردوس وإلى ملكوته. وقد خاب أمل الشيطان فى هذه اللحظة لأنه رأى أمامه قوة الذى انتصر بالصليب 
وفى قداس للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم يقول: ]عندما انحدرت إلى الموت أيها الحياة الذى لا يموت حينئذ أمتَّ الجحيم ببرق لاهوتك. وعندما أقمت الأموات من تحت الثرى صرخ نحوك القوات السمائيون أيها المسيح الإله معطى الحياة المجد لك[. فقد أبرق السيد المسيح حينما سلّم روحه فى يدى الآب. وبتعبير آخر: أصبح كالبرق وأفزع كل مملكة الشيطان 
أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوته عن الشيطان وكان يقول "نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت" (مر14: 34).كان يجاهد ويأتى ملاك ليقويه فى الصلاة من أجل إخفاء لاهوته عن الشيطان ولكن فى اللحظة التى أسلم فيها روحه على الصليب؛ أى عندما غادرت روحه الإنسانية الجسد، فى الحال أبرق بمجد لاهوته، لذلك يقول "إذ جرّد الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه (فى الصليب)" (كو2: 15). فقد تحوّل الموقف تماماً وكأن الشيطان يقيم حفلاً أو وليمة وأحضر معه كل بوابات الجحيم وكل قوات الظلمة لتحيط بمنطقة الجلجثة فوقف أمامه من "خرج غالباً ولكى يغلب" (رؤ6: 2) ففزعت من أمامه كل هذه القوات حينما أبصرت مجد لاهوته 

*2- بالصليب كان هو الميت القائم*
 كان لابد أن يكون المسيح هو الذبيحة التى ذبحت وهى تصلى؛ أى وهى قائمة. فبعدما مات وسلّم الروح على الصليب كان المشهد فى غاية العجب؛ إنه ميت وقائم فى نفس الوقت؛ ذلك لأن المعلّق على الصليب تحمله رجلاه. لذلك عندما جاءوا ليكسروا ساقى السيد المسيح وجدوه قد أسلم الروح فلم يكسروهما فهو واقف على قدميه فعلاً، وقد سلّم الروح وهو واقف، وهذه إشارة إلى أنه فى أثناء موته هو القائم الحى. ليس معنى هذا أنه لم يمت حقاً لكن هذا إشارة إلى أن "فيه كانت الحياة" (يو1: 4). فهو قد أسلم الروح لكن قوة الحياة كائنة فيه. وحتى وهو قائم من الأموات كان محتفظاً بالجراحات لكى نراه مذبوحاً وهو قائم. أى أنه وهو مذبوح هو قائم، وهو قائم هو مذبوح. كما ورد أيضاً فى سفر الرؤيا  أنه "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ5: 6). فلا يمكن إذاً أن يُحرق أو يموت غريقاً لأن هذه المعانى لن تتفق فى هذه الميتات 

*3- بالصليب صالح الأرضيين مع السمائيين*
 هل السيـد المسيـح يمثل الله فى وسط البشر أم يمثل البشر أمام الله؟ بالطبع هو الأمران معاً فى وقت واحد. هو ابن الله وهو ابن الإنسان فى نفس الوقت. بدون التجسد كان السيد المسيح سيبقى ابناً لله، والبشر هم أبناء الإنسان. ولكنه فى تجسده وحّد البنوة لله مع البنوة للإنسان إذ صار هو نفسه ابناً لله وابناً للإنسان فى آنٍ واحد. وأراد أن يجعل هناك صلة بين الله والبشر.*متى تصل الصلة إلى ذروة هدفها ؟*
  تصل الصلة بين الأرض والسماء إلى ذروتها على الصليب. فإن كان السيد المسيح وهو ابن الله الوحيد قد صار بالميلاد ابناً للإنسان لكنه لم يصل بالميلاد وحده إلى عمل علاقة بين الله والبشر.. فهو يريد أن يصالح الله مع البشر. فليس هناك شركة بين الله والإنسان إلا بيسوع المسيح وهو معلَّق على الصليب. فهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد، وهو باكورة البشرية فى حضرة الآب السماوى، والسلم الواصل بين السماء والأرض
عندما ننظر إلى السيد المسيح على الصليب نقول هذا هو الطريق المؤدى إلى السماء وهو نفسه يقول "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 6). كل إنسان ينظر إلى ناحية الصليب لابد أن ينظر ناحية السماء "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان" (يو3: 14) فلابد أن الناظر إليه ينظر إلى أعلى. هو معلق بين السماء والأرض. فحينما نراه نرى فيه الله الظاهر فى الجسد ونرى حب الله المعلن للبشرية. وفى نفس الوقت حينما يراه الآب من السماء يرى فيه الطاعة الكاملة ورائحة الرضا والسرور التى اشتمّها وقت المساء على الجلجثة. إذاً هو نقطة لقاء بين نظرنا نحن ونظر الآب السماوى. فالآب ينظر إليه؛ فإذا نظر كل منا إلى السيد المسيح فسوف يلتقى بالآب. بتعبير آخر إذا كنت واقفاً بجوار الصليب والآب ينظر من السماء إلى الصليب فسيراك أنت تحته، وإذا أنت نظرت إلى الرب يسوع سترى الآب الذى يتقبل الذبيحة 

*4- الصليب والأنا المبذولة*
  علامة الصليب تشير إلى الأنا المبذولة أو الطاعة الكاملة. فإذا أردنا إلغاء أى خط نضع خطاً متعارضاً مع الخط المراد إلغائه. فالصليب فى حد ذاته يُعلن حياة التسليم الكامل لله.كما أن السيد المسيح فى مظهره على الصليب كان واقفاً وأما فى الحقيقة فقد كان كل جزء فى جسده مقيداً لا يستطيع أن يتحرك. معنى هذا أن السيد المسيح يريد أن يقول لنا إنه لابد من "صلب الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" ونقول "مع المسيح صُلِبت فأحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا فىّ" (غل 20:2)
تسمّرت على الصليب كل أهواء الجسد ومشيئته الخاصة. لم تكن للسيد المسيح طبعاً رغبات خاطئة؛ حاشا، لكن كانت له رغبات طبيعية مثل الأكل والشرب والراحة. فقد جاع عندما صام مثلاً. ورغبات الجسد هذه غير خاطئة فى حد ذاتها. لكن كانت مشيئة الآب السماوى بالنسبة للسيد المسيح هى أن تبطل هذه الرغبات، فكانت الطاعة الكاملة هى الجواب.  لذلك عندما أتى الشيطان ليجرِّبه وهو جائع وقال له "قل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزاً" أجابه السيد المسيح أنه "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت4: 3-4). فكما أن الجسد يقتات بالخبز، فمن الجانب الآخر ستتعطل الروح بسبب إتمام رغبات الجسد حتى لو كانت هذه الرغبات غير خاطئة. فليصلب الجسد إذاً لكى تنفذ المشيئة الإلهية. وأيضاً وهو على الصليب قيل له "إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب" (مت27: 40) فلماذا هذا التعب ولماذا هذه الآلام المريعة ؟ ولكن السيد المسيح لن يطيع الجسد طالما يتعارض هذا مع مشيئة الآب السماوى. وبذلك يكون مفهوم عبارة "لتكن لا إرادتى بل إرادتك" (لو22 :42) هو: لتكن لا رغبات الجسد فى أن يرتاح أو أن يتحرر من الآلام الجسدية أو النفسية، بل لتكن مشيئة الآب فى إتمام الفداء 
تعرّض السيد المسيح لآلام نفسية مريرة بجوار الآلام الجسدية. تمثَّلت هذه الآلام النفسية فى الآلام التى عاناها السيد المسيح نتيجة لخيانة يهوذا (فهو إحساس مر أن يهوذا تلميذه يُقبّله ويُسلّمه لأعدائه بهذه الصورة). وأيضاً فى تعييرات الناس الذين أتى لأجل خلاصهم ويقدِّم لهم حبه، فتكون  هذه هى مكافأته. إحساس مر لا يُعبَّر عنه. كما أن كونه موضوعاً فى وضع الملعون والمصاب والمضروب من الله ويحمل كل خطايا البشرية لكى يقدّم ثمن عصيان الإنسان وتمرده -كأس مملوءة بالمر 
كان من الطبيعى أن النفس والجسد يشعران أنهما أمام اجتياز كأس مريرة جداً لابد أن يشربها إلى نهايتها. فيقول للآب "لتكن لا إرادتى" (لو22: 42). وليس المقصود بالإرادة هنا الإرادة المسئولة عن اتخاذ القرار، لأن القرار هو قرار الثالوث القدوس بإتمام الخلاص الذى أتى المسيح لأجله، إنما المقصود بها هو الرغبة الطبيعية أو الاحتياج الطبيعى الناشئ عن حمل السيد المسيح لطبيعة بشرية حقيقية من خصائصها الشعور بالألم وبالحزن وبالمعاناة. وهكذا فإن السيد المسيح فى معاناته الرهيبة يريد أن يقول للآب: "لن يكون قرارى مبنياً على ما فى هذه الخصائص البشرية من تعب وألم وحزن، لكنه مبنى على ما فى رغبتى الكاملة فى إرضائك وفى تخليص الذين أحببتهم للمنتهى. فهو الذى قيل عنه "أحبَّ خاصته الذين فى العالم، أحبهم إلى المنتهى" (يو13: 1)0 

*5- بالصليب تمت النبوات*
  كان الصليب ضرورة لأن فيه تمت النبوات. إذ يقول داود النبى فى المزمور "ثقبوا يدىّ ورجلىّ" (مز16:22) "يقسمون ثيابى بينهم، وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز18:22) "وفى عطشى يسقوننى خلاً" (مز69 :21).. وكل هذه النبوات كيف تتم إلا إذا صلب؟.. أو مثلاً عندما قال "كما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان" (يو3: 14). فالمسيح حمل خطايانا التى ترمز إلى الشر (الحية) فصعد على الصليب وسمّر الخطية على الصليب ثم نزل هو وترك الخطية معلقة على الصليب. فلذلك نصلى فى قطع الساعة السادسة قائلين {مزِّق صك خطايانا أيها المسيح إلهنا} ويقول "إذ محا الصك الذى علينا فى الفرائض الذى كان ضداً لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مُسمِّراً إياه بالصليب" (كو2: 14). فقد سمَّر الخطية على الصليب والحية المُعلقة ترمز إلى حمله خطايا العالم كله. فلابد أن تكون الذبيحة مرفوعة لأعلى لتتم النبوات
وكما شق موسى النبى البحر الأحمر بضرب عصاه ثم ضربه ثانية بعلامة الصليب وأرجعه ثانيةً فغرق فرعون الذى يرمز للشيطان هكذا كان الصليب هو وسيلة الغلبة على مملكة إبليس 

*6- بالصليب ملك على خشبة*
   قيل عن السيد المسيح المخلِّص "الرب قد ملك على خشبة" (مز95: 10) (فى صلاة الساعة التاسعة بالأجبية) فلابد أن تكون أداة موته التى يملك من خلالها على قلوب البشر هى خشبة. ولأنه قال "مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم" (يو18: 36) لذلك كان لابد أن تعلّق هذه الخشبة مرفوعة إلى فوق. ويقول "جعلوا فوق رأسه علَّته مكتوبة هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود" (مت27: 37). لذلك كان الصليب هو عرشه باعتراف الوالى نفسه الذى كتب: "يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود" (يو19:19) وقد كتبت بثلاث لغات؛ اللاتينية واليونانية والعبرية، بمعنى أن العالم كله قد اعترف رسمياً أن هذا هو ملك اليهود. ولكى تُعلَّق علته فوق رأسه وهو جالس على عرشه كان لابد أن يموت مصلوباً لأن هذه الأمور لن تتوفر إذا مات مثلاً مذبوحاً أو محروقاً أو غريقاً 

*ما هو سبب الصلب؟*
  سبب الصلب هو أنه هو ملك اليهود لأن عرشه هو الصليب فملكه هو سبب موته،  وسبب موته هو ملكه. أى أن كونه ملكاً كان هو السبب فى أنهم حكموا عليه بالموت. ولكن كيف مَلك؟ مَلك بالموت 

*7- الصليب أعطى فرصة ثلاث ساعات لإتمام العمل*
 لا تـوجد وسيـلة موت تستـغرق ثـلاث سـاعات. فـإذا وضعوا شخصاً فى النار سيموت خلال خمس دقائق. وكذلك الموت بالغرق، وكذلك الشنق (فعند إزاحة الشئ الذى يقف عليه المحكوم عليه بالإعدام يصير معلقاً من رقبته فيحدث انفصال للنخاع الشوكى فى ثانية واحدة وبعد دقيقتين يُسلم الروح). ولكن السيد المسيح كان يموت طوال الساعات الثلاثة وقد حدثت أمور هامة وضخمة جداً فى هذه الساعات الثلاثة وهى 

*أولاً: تذكُّر آدم*
  صُلِبَ السيد المسيح فى اليوم السادس وفى  الساعة السادسة ليذكّرنا بآدم الذى خلق فى اليوم السادس 
*ثانياً: خروف الفصح*
 تمت عملية الصلب ما بين الساعة السادسة والساعة التاسعة وكان ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح حسب ناموس موسى "بين العشائين" (عد9: 3)0

*ثالثا: شمس البر*
 "ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض إلى الساعة التاسعة" (مت45:27) لأن الشمس قد أخفت شعاعها. وعلى المستوى الروحى يقول "ولكم أيها المُتقون اسمى تُشرق شمس البر والشفاء فى أجنحتها" (مل4: 2). وبالطبع لا توجد شمس لها أجنحة لكن السيد المسيح وهو معلّق على الصليب كانت الأجنحة، هى الذراعين المبسوطتين، التى تقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم" (لو34:23) وهذا هو الشفاء الذى فى أجنحتها. الشمس أخفت شعاعها لتُعلن أن شمس البر هو المعلق على الصليب لأنه لا يصح وجود الشمس فى وجود شمس البر الحقيقى 

*رابعاً: كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب*
 قول السيد المسيح للص "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23: 43) وما وراء هذه العبارة من إعلان عن فتح الفردوس. وقوله "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو23: 34) وما وراء هذه العبارة من مشاعر الحب والغفران لمخلِّص العالم. وأيضاً "أنا عطشان" (يو19: 28) لكى يتم المكتوب. و"قد أُكمل" (يو19: 30) وما تحمله هذه العبارة من تأكيد على إتمام الفداء والنبوات المُختصة به. وقوله للعذراء أمه "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك" (يو19: 26) ويُسلِّمها ليوحنا لكى نعرف أن السيدة العذراء أصبحت أماً روحية لجميع القديسين، والشفيعة المؤتمنة للكنيسة كلها فى شخص يوحنا الحبيب، كما نفهم  أن العذراء هى العروس والهيكل والسماء الثانية 

*خامساً : لقطات من الأبدية*
*المشهد الأول*
 فى خلال الساعات الثلاث على الصليب تكلّم السيد المسيح كلمات كثيرة منها أنه قال للص اليمين "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23: 43).  فى بداية الأمر كان اللص اليمين غاضباً جداً ومتفقاً مع اللص الآخر فى تعيير السيد المسيح. ولكن بمرور الوقت بدأ يتحول من التذمر إلى التوبة 
وكان لابد أن تكتمل هذه الصورة الجميلة التى رسمها السيد المسيح على الجلجثة. اللص اليمين كان خاطئاً تائباً ذهب إلى الفردوس، وأما اللص الشمال فكان خاطئاً لم يتب وذهب إلى الجحيم. كان المشهد كأنه لوحة فنية متكاملة على الجلجثة: نرى يسوع -ملك البر مخلّص العالم الذى اشترك معنا وحُسِبَ بين البشر وهو الله الكلمة- يقف عن يمينه كل الذين طلبوا الغفران ونالوه، وعن يساره كل الذين رفضوا التوبة أبدياً. فى يوم استعلان ملكوت الله سنرى نفس مشهد الجلجثة عندما قال "متى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه؛ فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب؛ فيميّز بعضهم من بعض كما يميّز الراعى الخراف من الجداء . فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار" (مت 25: 31-33). هذا المشهد كان مجرد لقطة من الأبدية فنرى منظر المجيء الثانى أثناء إتمام الفداء على الصليب
يقول القداس الإلهى {فيما نحن نصنع ذكر آلامه المقدسة وقيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماوات وظهوره الثانى المخوف المملوء مجداً..} من هذه العبارة نعرف أن الكنيسة لا تفصل بين أحداث الخلاص وأحداث المجيء الثانى والأبدية لأن كل هذا هو عمل الله الفادى. مثلما قيل عن مجيء إيليا النبى قبل مجيء السيد المسيح وهكذا نرى ما دونته الأسفار المقدسة وهى تشرح ارتباط نبوات المجيء الأول بنبوات المجيء الثانى وهكذا كتب القديس متى "سأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة إن إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى أولاً. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتى أولاً ويرد كل شئ. ولكنى أقول لكم إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا" (مت17: 10-12). وفى سفر ملاخى يقول "هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبى قبل مجيء يوم الرب؛ اليوم العظيم والمخوف" (مل4: 5). لذلك كلما قابل الكتبة والفريسيون التلاميذ كانوا يقولون لهم إن إيليا لم يأت فليس هذا إذاً هو المسيح. فعندما رأى التلاميذ إيليا على جبل التجلى تذكروا كلام الكتبة والفريسيين وسألوا السيد المسيح لماذا يقول الكتبة والفريسيون "إن إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى أولاً" فأجابهم يجب أن تفهموا الكتب. فالنبوة مزدوجة فحينما قال "يتقدّم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكى يُهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً" (لو1: 17) كان المقصود هو يوحنا المعمدان، وقد قال السيد المسيح بفمه الطاهر "إن إيليا قد جاء.. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" (مت17: 12، 13)، إذن النبوة عن مجيئه الأول ولكنها سوف تتحقق أيضاً حرفياً فى مجيئه الثانى 
وفى سفر ملاخى ربط أيضاً المجيء الأول بالمجيء الثانى إذ قال "فهوذا يأتى اليوم المتقِّد كالتنور، وكل المستكبرين وكل فاعلى الشر يكونون قشاً. ويحرقهم اليوم الآتى، قال رب الجنود، فلا يُبقى لهم أصلاً ولا فرعاً" (مل4: 1)0

*المشهد الثانى*
 وهو لوحة أخرى جميلة رسمتها العناية الإلهية أثناء أحداث الصلب: عندما خرج بيلاطس البنطى الحاكم الرومانى ليقف فى المنتصف والسيد المسيح من جهة، وباراباس من الجهة الأخرى.. وراء هذا المشهد معنى رهيب، فليس هو وليد الصدفة. فبيلاطس يعتبر مجرد رمز للعدل لأنه يمثّل الحكم فى الإمبراطورية الرومانية وهو يقف فى المنتصف، وملك البر السيد المسيح آدم الثانى يقف من ناحية، وباراباس المجرم والعاتى فى الشر الذى يمثل آدم العتيق يقف من الناحية الأخرى. فى قصة الخلاص لابد أن يموت أحدهما، إذ كان لابد من الاختيار بين الاثنين. طلب الشعب أن يطلق باراباس ولكن ما وراء الأحداث فى قصة الخلاص هو أنه كان لابد أن يُحكم على الرب بالموت لكى يفلت الأثيم الفاجر (الذى يمثل الإنسان الخاطئ) من الهلاك الأبدى
جلسة محاكمة السيد المسيح كانت عجيبة جداً، فهى أعجب محاكمة فى تاريخ البشرية كلها. هل حدث فى التاريخ كله أن القاضى يحكم فى نفس الجلسة على الشخص بالبراءة والإعدام فى نفس الوقت؟ وبعدما حكم بالإعدام "غسل يديه قدام الجمع قائلاً إنى برئ من دم هذا البار" (مت27 :24). لو قُدّر لأحد أن تنكشف عن عينيه ورأى الذين فى الجحيم أو جهنم الأبدية، سيجد بيلاطس مازال يغسل يديه، ويداه ملآنة دماء ولن تطهر إلى الأبد لأن هذه الجريمة لا يغسلها ماء؛ بل تغسلها التوبة أو التراجع عن الشر. وكأن القاضى نطق الحكم  ]حكمت المحكمة ببراءة فلان وإعدامه صلباً![. فالسيد المسيح برئ من جهة بره الشخصى، ويحسب خاطئاً لأن الآب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا حسبما هو مكتوب "جَعَلَ الذى لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه" (2كو5: 21) 

*المشهد الثالث*
  فى سفر الأعمال عندما يتكلَّم عن حلول الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين يقول على فم يوئيل النبى: "أسكب روحى على كل بشر، فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم، ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً، ويرى شبابكم رؤى. وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام. وأُعطى عجائب فى السماء والأرض؛ دماً وناراً وأعمدة دُخان. تتحوَّل الشمس إلى ظلمة، والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجئ يوم الرب العظيم المخوف" (يؤ2: 28-31). وهنا يربط بين أحداث يوم الخمسين وأحداث نهاية العالم. فعبارة تتحول الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجيء يوم الرب العظيم والشهير، المقصود بها هنا هو المجيء الثانى. لكن على الصليب اظلمّت الشمس أيضاً.. إذن ارتبط مشهد الجلجثة بمشهد نهاية العالم. فلولا مراحم الله لانتهى العالم يوم صلب المسيح لأنه كيف تتجاسر البشرية أن تصلب ابن الله الوحيد. لكننا نقول فى المزمور "هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعه الرب، نبتهج ونفرح فيه" (مز118: 24) وهو يوم الرب العظيم المخوف 
عندما تكلَّم السيد المسيح عن نهاية العالم قال "تظلم الشمس، والقمر لا يعطى ضوءه، والنجوم تسقط من السماء" (مت24: 29) فموضوع "تتحول الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجيء يوم الرب العظيم المخوف. ويكون أن كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو" (يؤ2 :31-32) إشارة إلى المجيء الثانى أيضاً
كل هذا الربط بين الأحداث والنبوات لا يمكن حدوثه إلا بصلب السيد المسيح ثلاث ساعات، لكى تتم كل هذه الأحداث وهو مُعلَّق على الصليب

*8- الصليب شجرة الحياة*
 يقول القديس مار إفرام السريانى:{ مبارك هو ذلك النجار الذى صنع بصليبه قنطرة لعبور المفديين}. السيد المسيح اختار عدداً كبيراً من تلاميذه من الصيادين، لكن مهنته هولم تكن صيد السمك، بل كانت له وظيفتان (وهذا تعبير مجازى)؛ وظيفة مارسها قبل الفداء (نجار)، والثانية ظهر بهيئته فيها وكأنه هو العامل فى هذا المجال بعد القيامة (بستانى)0
الوظيفة الأولى التى مارسها هى وظيفته كنجار. فهو النجار الذى عمل من الشجرة صليباً لكى يفدى بها البشرية. كانت الشجرة هى سبب سقوط البشرية فكان لابد أن يستخدم نفس الأداة التى سقطت بها البشرية ليُتمم بها الفداء فيكون الصليب هو شجرة الحياة التى لا يموت الآكلون منها من المؤمنين. وكأنه لا يوجد شئ فى الطبيعة يستطيع أن يقف أمام حكمة الله وتدبيره؛ فالحية أيضاً التى كانت السبب فى سقوط البشرية علّقها موسى فى البرية لتكون وسيلة لبعد الناس عن الشر والتخلّص من الخطية. ويقول القديس مار إفرام السريانى:{كما أخفى الشيطان نفسه داخل الحية لكى يُسقط الإنسان هكذا أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوته عن الشيطان بالناسوت} لأنه حجب مجده بالناسوتية "ركب على كروب وطار.. جعل الظلمة ستره" (مز18: 10، 11)0
عندما عُلِّق السيد المسيح على الصليب كان مثل الشجرة والثمرة معلقة فيها. فإذ نظر إبليس إلى الشجرة ووجد أن الثمرة شهية للأكل وجيدة للنظر، التهم تلك الثمرة وإذ ابتلع الموت ما هو ضده ابتُلِعَ الموت من الحياة كما كتب بولس الرسول "لكى يُبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت؛ أى إبليس" (عب2 :14). أراد الرب يسوع أن يذكّر إبليس بما فعله فى الإنسان وأراد أن يسقيه من نفس الكأس الذى ملأه وجرعه لغيره. لذلك يقول بولس الرسول عن نعمة الخلاص "التى أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة" (أف1: 8). لم يؤذ أحداً إنما كان يأتى عليه كل الأذى، وهو يحرر البشر من سلطان الموت والخطية. وهذه هى حكمة الله العجيبة، فالشيطان ليست له حجة لأنه هو المعتدِى فعندما قُبض عليه متلبساً بجريمته كان لابد أن يُدان. لذلك كان موت السيد المسيح على الصليب هو أحد مراحل دينونة الشر والخطية. "لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه، فى ما كان ضعيفاً بالجسد. فالله إذ أرسل ابنه فى شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية فى الجسد" (رو8: 3). فأدين الشيطان على الصليب 
والخلاصة أنه كان لابد للسيد المسيح أن يعمل نجاراً لكى نعرف أنه صانع الفداء على الصليب ولهذا كان لابد أن يموت على خشبة 

*9- الصليب فتح باب الفردوس*
 اختار السيد المسيح أن يكون قبره فى بستان، واختار أن يظهر لمريم المجدلية فى البستان. وحينما رأته مريم المجدلية التى تمثّل البشرية "ظنت تلك أنه البستانى" (يو20: 15). وإذ ظهر لها فى هذه الهيئة أراد بذلك أن يذكّرها بالجنة وحادثة سقوط البشرية ليفهمها أن الصليب فتح الفردوس، لذلك قصد أن يكون لقاؤه معها فى بستان. فى البستان الأول ظهر إبليس لحواء فى صورة الحية ولكن الذى قابل المجدلية هو السيد المسيح المخلِّص آدم الجديد لكى يقول لها "إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" (يو20: 17) وليبشرها أنه كما أن الله هو أباه بالطبيعة فسوف يصير لنا أباً بالتبنى. فالذى يكلِّمها ليس هو إبليس الذى كلّم حواء فى الجنة لكنه كلمة الله الآب الذى يبشرها بالحياة الجديدة التى "كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا"   (1يو1: 2)0 

*10-  الصليب محا اللعنة*
 ورد فى سفر التثنية "المعلّق ملعون من الله" (تث21: 23) لذلك أصّر اليهود على أن يموت السيد المسيح صلباً، لكى يثبتوا عليه اللعنة بحسب الناموس ولا يجرؤ أحد أن يقول إنه بار أو قديس لأن الناموس يقول "إن المعلّق ملعون من الله". مع أن الله وضع هذه الآية فى الناموس لكى يُعلّق الله الكلمة على الصليب ويرفع لعنة الخطية، لذلك أكمل أشعياء النبى المعنى قائلاً "لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحملها. ونحن حسبناه مُصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا؛ مسحوق لأجل أثامنا؛ تأديب سلامنا عليه؛ وبحبره شُفينا" (أش53: 4-5) اعتقدوا أنه ملعون لكنه حمل لعنة خطايا آخرين وحمل خطايا كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين حاملاً آثامهم. لذلك لا ينبغى أن تؤخذ آية واحدة بدون النظر إلى ما يُكمل المعنى من آيات أخرى فى الكتاب
محا السيد المسيح لعنة الخطية بقيامته من الأموات كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "وتعيَّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات" (رو1: 4). لذلك يقول أيضاً "الذى أُسلِمَ من أجل خطايانا وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (رو4:   25). وأكد أهمية الصليب كوسيلة لرفع اللعنة عن المفديين فقال إن "المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا. لأنه مكتوب: "ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة". لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم فى المسيح يسوع، لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح" (غل3: 13، 14)0

*11- الصليب والعرش الإلهى*
 الصليب كعلامة له أربعة فروع أو أجنحة ويرمز للعرش الإلهى الذى حوله الأربعة الأحياء غير المتجسدين. والعرش السماوى ليس عرشاً مادياً لكنه عرش روحى وهو يتصل بالصليب بالرقم أربعة. فالرقم أربعة واضح فى العرش السماوى وفى الصليب جداً. الصليب يرمز إلى انتشار الخلاص فى العالم كله. لأن به كان الخلاص من مشارق الأرض إلى مغاربها ومن الشمال إلى الجنوب. كما أن الأربعة الأحياء التى حول العرش ترمز للخلاص. فصورة الإنسان ترمز للتجسد، وصورة العجل ترمز للذبيحة أو الصلب، وصورة الأسد ترمز للقيامة والقوة لأن المسيح بقيامته من الأموات أعلن سلطانه الإلهى على الموت. لأنه هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. وصورة النسر ترمز للصعود لأن النسر يحلِّق فى السماء. فالأحياء الأربعة ترمز لتجسد الكلمة وصلبه وقيامته وصعوده
ولكى ينتشر الإنجيل فى العالم كله؛ انتشر من خلال أربع بشائر: متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا. وهذا الترتيب هو ترتيب الأربعة الأحياء الحاملين للعرش الإلهى. فهذا هو الترتيب اللاهوتى للبشائر الأربعة. لم يكن عدد الأناجيل ثلاثة أو خمسة ولكنها كانت أربعة ولم يكن هذا بمحض الصدفة إنما كان نتيجة لارتباط الأناجيل بفكرة الصليب وبفكرة العرش أيضاً الذى حوله الأحياء الأربعة
يتكلم إنجيل متى عن السيد المسيح ابن داود أو ابن الإنسان وذُكِرَ لقب ابن الإنسان 33 مرة فى إنجيل متى، لذلك يرمز إليه بالإنسان. أما إنجيل لوقا فيتكلم عن السيد المسيح الخادم وعن عمله فى تقديم نفسه كذبيحة لذلك اهتم جداً بأحداث الختان فى اليوم الثامن والذهاب للهيكل لتقديم الذبيحة (فرخى الحمام) وذهابهم للهيكل أيضاً فى اليوم الأربعين. ففى إنجيل لوقا نجد معانى كثيرة تشير إلى الذبيحة لذلك يرمز إليه بالعجل. وإنجيل مرقس من بدايته يتكلم عن الصوت الصارخ فى البرية ثم عن معجزاته وقوته لذلك يرمز إليه بالأسد. أما إنجيل يوحنا فيتكلم عن لاهوت السيد المسيح والإلهيات لذلك يرمز إليه بالنسر المحلق فى السماويات. لذلك فإن الأربع  بشائر تشير إلى عمل الله فى خلاص البشرية وخبر انتشاره فى العالم كله
فلكى تتحقق كل الرموز الخاصة بالفداء وكل المعانى الروحية؛ كان لابد للسيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوباً وليس بأى ميتة 
حتى أن السيد المسيح تكفن بالطيب قبل موته لكى يكون ميتاً وهو حى، وحياً وهو ميت. وهكذا مات قائماً لكى نرى القيامة فى الصليب ونرى الصليب فى القيامة 

*الأحياء الأربعة ومراحل الفداء*
 رأى حزقيال النبى مركبة الشاروبيم ورأى كل من الأحياء الأربعة له أربع وجوه. ونحن أيضاً ينبغى أن نرى فى كل حدث من أحداث الخلاص باقى الأحداث. فعندما ننظر للتجسد نرى فيه الفداء: فقد ولد  السيد المسيح فى مزود فى وسط الغنم والبقر والعجول لكى نعرف أنه منذ ميلاده هو ذبيحة وقد جاء  ليذبح. كما لا يمكن فصل التجسد عن الصليب أو القيامة. التركيز على الصليب وحده ربما يقود إلى الشك لذلك قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "كلكم تشكُّون فىّ فى هذه الليلة" (مر14: 27). فالذى ينظر إلى الصليب بدون القيامة يتشكك. لذلك قال لهم إن ابن الإنسان "يُسلّم إلى الأمم.. ويجلدونه ويقتلونه وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (لو18: 32، 33). كان لابد أن يؤكد لهم القيامة كما قال لبطرس "طلبت من أجلك لكى لا يفنى إيمانك" (لو22: 32). لذلك كل واحد من الأحياء الأربعة له أربع وجوه فعندما ننظر بروح الرؤيا النبوية نرى مع حزقيال الثلاثة وجوه الأخرى (الأسد والعجل والنسر) أى أننا عندما نتأمل فى ميلاده نتأمل ضمناً فى *صلبه وقيامته وصعوده للسماء*
كانت مريم المجدلية تريد القيامة بدون الصعود فرفض السيد المسيح هذه الرغبة لتتذكر قوله للتلاميذ "خير لكم أن أنطلق. لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزى" (يو16: 7).. وكأنه يقول كيف يمكنكم أن تولدوا ولادة جديدة وتصيروا أولاداً لله وتغتسلوا من خطاياكم؟ كيف تصيرون أعضاءً  فى جسدى وتتناولون من جسدى ودمى؟ وكيف تكونون هياكل لله؟ 
هذا هو عمل الروح القدس فى الكنيسة، والروح القدس لن يأتى إلا بعد الصعود. كان لابد أن يصعد السيد المسيح إلى السماء بعد أن تمم الفداء لأن بركات الفداء لن تصل إليهم إلا بالصعود للسماء. كان لابد أن يذهب إلى المقادس العلوية لكى يخدم كرئيس كهنة، وهناك أمام الله الآب يشفع فينا من أجل غفران خطايانا. ومنذ القديم كان صعود الذبيحة يعنى أنها قُبلت، لذلك كان ينبغى للصعيدة أن تصعد. إذا رفضنا صعوده نكون مثل من يقدّم الصعيدة للآب السماوى وعندما يمد الآب يده ليقبلها؛ يريد مقدمها أن يستردها ثانية
مريم المجدلية كانت تفكر بهذه الطريقة: فرحتها بالقيامة جعلتها تريد أن تمسك بالسيد المسيح. فقال لها "لا تلمسينى لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى. ولكن اذهبى إلى إخوتى وقولى لهم إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" (يو20 :17) وهذا شرط استمرار العلاقات بيننا. بالطبع كان قوله لها "لا تلمسينى" بمثابة صفعة على وجهها. ففى أول لقاء عندما ظهر لها فى البستان بعد قيامته من الأموات أمسكت قدميه وسجدت له لكن قوله لها "لا تلمسينى" هنا معناه أنه لا يريدها أن تمسك به. وعند الرجوع إلى المعنى اليونانى للفظة "لا تلمسينى" نجد أنها تعنى بداية اللمس للإمساك بالشىء وليس مجرد اللمس فقط 

*رؤيا حزقيال ورؤيا يوحنا*
 رأى حزقيال النبى الأحياء الأربعة بأربعة وجوه وأما يوحنا فقد رآها بوجه واحد. وليس معنى هذا أن رؤيا حزقيال النبى كانت أوضح من رؤيا يوحنا لأن يوحنا رأى أكثر مما رآه حزقيال مع أن المنظر الذى رآه حزقيال كان منظراً رهيباً جداً: البكرات والنار والمركبة النارية الشاروبيمية. لكن عندما رأى يوحنا الرؤيا كان قد تم التجسد والصلب والقيامة والصعود فدخلت هذه الأمور فى مجال الزمن وأصبح التجسد فى وقت والصلب فى وقت ثانٍ والقيامة فى وقت ثالث والصعود فى وقت رابع، وأصبحت أحداثاً متتالية كل حدث منها له معالمه البارزة التى تحدده. فلم تحدث القيامة فى يوم الصلب ولم يحدث الصلب فى يوم الميلاد ولم يحدث الصعود فى يوم القيامة. لذلك كان لابد أن يكون بين الصعود والقيامة أربعون يوماً لأنه إذا حدث الصعود فى يوم القيامة لن نفهم ما معنى القيامة ومعنى الصعود. وكان يمكن أن يحدث مزج بين المعنيين. القيامة حدث مستقل بذاته دون أن ينفصل عن الصعود والصلب والميلاد، أى أنه لا يمتزج ويذوب فى أحداث أخرى، لكن بدون انفصال، أى أن له ملامحه المحددة القائمة بذاتها. ولهذا رآى يوحنا وجه واحد لكل من الأحياء الأربعة. أما حزقيال النبى فقد رأى أربعة وجوه للواحد منهم: لأن الأحداث لم تكن قد تمت بعد؛ فيراها حزقيال بروح النبوة كأحداث متلازمة يُكمل بها الأربعة معاً عملية الفداء
رأى حزقيال النبى الأحياء الأربعة من بعيد، لذلك رأى لكل منها أربعة وجوه، لكن يوحنا عندما نظر عن قرب، رأى وجهاً واحداً فقط. فعندما وصف يوحنا العرش الإلهى أبرز تمايز أحداث التجسد والصلب والقيامة والصعود وهى أحداث عايشها يوحنا الإنجيلى فى مراحلها المتمايزة، لكن حزقيال الذى رأى من بعيد كانت الأحداث تتراكم مع بعضها فى نظره وتلاشت الفوارق الزمنية بينها لأنه يراها بروح النبوة وليس كأحداث حدثت فعلاً. ولتقريب المعنى نورد المثال التالى: إذا نظرنا إلى أى شئ من بعيد نرى له وجوهاً كثيرة، لكن إذا وضعناه أمام أعيننا لن نرى سوى الوجه المقابل لنا فقط

*والمجد لله إلى الأبد آمين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*مقال لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى:
*



 

لماذا اختار السيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوباً؟
لماذا لم يمت السيد المسيح  بالحرق ؟
لماذا لم يمت بالغرق ؟
لماذا لم يمت بطعنة الحربة ؟
لماذا لم يمت بالخنق أو بالشنق ؟
لماذا لم يمت مذبوحاً بالسيف ؟

*لماذا الصليب* ؟
 إن الصليب عمق يتعلق بمفاهيم ومعانٍ فى خطة الله لخلاص الإنسان. فمعلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "إن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة، وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو1: 18). لذلك لم يكن الصليب مجرد وسيلة للإعدام.. 
*إذن ماذا يكون الصليب؟*

*الصليب روحياً*
  الصليب يدخل فى أعماق مشاعر الإنسان وفكره الروحى وأبعاد عمل الروح القدس فى داخله. فقد كان الصليب بالنسبة للقديسين هو موضوع عناق قوى فى علاقتهم بالله. وهو موضوع تأمل وممارسة حياة يومية. هو قوة الله للخلاص. فللصليب معانٍ تدخل إلى أعماق النفس بقوة الروح القدس حتى ولو لم يدرك الإنسان تلك المعانى. الصليب هو قوة وغلبة وانتصار وحياة بالنسبة لنا. فلماذا *إذاً؟*
*لماذا مات المسيح مصلوباً* ؟
*1- بالصليب صار هو الكاهن والذبيحة*
 لم يكن السيد المسيح هو مجرد ذبيحة قُدِّمت عن حياة العالم؛ لكنه كان هو الكاهن وهو الذبيحة فى آنٍ واحد. فإذا كان قد تم ذبحه على الأرض مثلاً؛ سيكون فى هذا الوضع ذبيحة وليس كاهناً. ولكن على الصليب هو يرفع يديه ككاهن وهو فى نفس الوقت الذبيح المعلّق. فالناظر إليه يراه ككاهن يصلى وفى نفس الوقت يراه ذبيحاً ويقول "فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1كو 5 : 7). هو يشفع فى البشرية أثناء تقديمه لذاته كذبيحة. لذلك رآه يوحنا الحبيب فى سفر الرؤيا مثل "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ5: 6)0 

* الجرح الداخلى أعمق*
 كان لابد أن يكون السيد المسيح قائماً؛  فلا يمكنه أن يكون ملقياً أثناء ممارسته لعمله كرئيس للكهنة. لذلك فإن عملية الذبح كانت داخلية (بالرغم من وجود جراحات مثل آثار المسامير وإكليل الشوك) لكن الجرح الأساسى كان داخلياً. وهنا تظهر نقطة عميقة فى محبة الله، وهى تتمثل فى شخص السيد المسيح أنه مذبوح فى داخله كما يقول بولس الرسول "فى أحشاء يسوع المسيح" (فى1 :8) فالذبح الداخلى أصعب بكثير من الذبح الخارجى وفى هذا يقول الشاعر
وظُلم ذوى القُربى أشد مضاضة       على النفس من وقع الحُسام المُهندِ
فوقع السيف الحاد أخف من ظلم ذوى القرابة. ويقول الكتاب فى هذا المعنى "ما هذه الجروح فى يديك؟! فيقول: هى التى جُرِحتُ بها فى بيت أحبائى" (زك13: 6)

*النزيف الداخلى*
 إن السياط التى جُلد بها السيد المسيح كانت مصنوعة من سيور البقر وفى أطرافها عظم أو معدن، لذلك فقد مزّقت الشرايين المحيطة بالقفص الصدرى وأحدثت نزيفاً داخلياً. فلما ضربه الجندى بالحربة كان الدم عندئذ يملأ القفص الصدرى فسال الهيموجلوبين الأحمر (كرات الدم الحمراء) بلون الدم ثم البلازما الشفافة ثم السوائل الخاصة بالأوديما (أى الارتشاح المائى). هذه التى عبّر عنها ببساطة القديس يوحنا أنه بعدما طعن فى جنبه بالحربة "خرج دم وماء" (يو19: 34). وقد رأى القديس يوحنا مركبات الدم مفصولة لأن السيد المسيح كان قد أسلم  الروح فى الساعة التاسعة وعندما طعنه الجندى قرب الغروب كان قد مضى حوالى ساعتين 

* مات ذبيحاً*
 اهتم القديـس يوحنـا أن يـذكر واقعة خروج الـدم والماء لكى يؤكّد أن السيد المسيح مات ذبيحاً، ويقول "الذى عاين شَهَد، وشهادته حق" (يو19 :35). كانت رقبة السيد المسيح سليمة نسبياً والصدر سليم نسبياً بحسب الظاهر خارجه؛ بينما كان النزيف حادً من الداخل. فى الخارج كانت تظهر آثار ضربات السياط، بالإضافة إلى الجروح التى كانت فى اليدين والقدمين، وقد أحدثت نزيفاً خارجياً لكنه محدود. فالمصلوب كان يمكن أن يبقى معلقاً على الصليب ويتعذب وقد لا يموت إلا بعد ثلاثة أيام. ولكن كان يهّم القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى جداً أن يؤكّد أن السيد المسيح هو خروف الفصح الذى ذُبح لأجلنا، لذلك أكَّد خروج الدم والماء من جنبه لكى نعرف أنه ذُبح 

*سبب الهبوط فى القلب*
  لقد نتج عن النزيف الداخلى الحاد الذى تعرَّض له السيد المسيح نقص كبير فى كمية الدم الباقية فى الدورة الدموية، لذلك احتاج القلب أن يعمل بسرعة لتعويض الدم المفقود. ولكى يعمل بسرعة، كان القلب نفسه كعضلة، يحتاج لكمية أكبر من الدم. ولكن الشرايين التاجيّة التى تغذّى القلب لم يكن فى إمكانها أن تقوم بهذا الدور لقلة كمية الدم الواصل إليها نتيجة للنزيف. وإذا كانت سرعة ضربات القلب فى الإنسان الطبيعى هى سبعين نبضة فى الدقيقة؛ ففى حالات النزيف ترتفع  إلى 140 نبضة. وكل هذا يجهد عضلة القلب فتصل إلى مرحلة الهبوط الحاد جداً فى الجزء الأيمن منها ويؤدى ذلك إلى الوفاة 

*صرخة الانتصار*
  كان السيد المسيح يقترب من هذه اللحظة الأخيرة؛ وهنا وفى آخر لحظة صرخ بصوت عظيم وقال "يا أبتاه؛ فى يديك أستوْدِع روحى" (لو23: 46). وقد كانت هذه الصرخة هى صرخة انتصار. لأنه لأول مرة منذ سقوط أبينا آدم من الفردوس يستطيع أحد أن يخاطب الله ويقول له "فى يديك أستودع روحى" فكل من مات لم يستطع أن يستودع روحه فى يدى الآب بل كان إبليس يقبض على تلك النفوس. وإذ صرخ السيد المسيح بصوت عظيم رغم حالة الإعياء الشديدة التى كان يعانى منها إنما أراد بذلك أن يلفت النظر إلى عبارة الانتصار هذه. وهذه هى أول مرة -منذ سقطة آدم- يضع  ذو طبيعة بشرية روحه فى يدى الآب 
صار السيد المسيح هو القنطرة أو الجسر الذى يعبر عليه المفديون من الجحيم إلى الفردوس وإلى ملكوته. وقد خاب أمل الشيطان فى هذه اللحظة لأنه رأى أمامه قوة الذى انتصر بالصليب 
وفى قداس للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم يقول: ]عندما انحدرت إلى الموت أيها الحياة الذى لا يموت حينئذ أمتَّ الجحيم ببرق لاهوتك. وعندما أقمت الأموات من تحت الثرى صرخ نحوك القوات السمائيون أيها المسيح الإله معطى الحياة المجد لك[. فقد أبرق السيد المسيح حينما سلّم روحه فى يدى الآب. وبتعبير آخر: أصبح كالبرق وأفزع كل مملكة الشيطان 
أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوته عن الشيطان وكان يقول "نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت" (مر14: 34).كان يجاهد ويأتى ملاك ليقويه فى الصلاة من أجل إخفاء لاهوته عن الشيطان ولكن فى اللحظة التى أسلم فيها روحه على الصليب؛ أى عندما غادرت روحه الإنسانية الجسد، فى الحال أبرق بمجد لاهوته، لذلك يقول "إذ جرّد الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه (فى الصليب)" (كو2: 15). فقد تحوّل الموقف تماماً وكأن الشيطان يقيم حفلاً أو وليمة وأحضر معه كل بوابات الجحيم وكل قوات الظلمة لتحيط بمنطقة الجلجثة فوقف أمامه من "خرج غالباً ولكى يغلب" (رؤ6: 2) ففزعت من أمامه كل هذه القوات حينما أبصرت مجد لاهوته 

*2- بالصليب كان هو الميت القائم*
 كان لابد أن يكون المسيح هو الذبيحة التى ذبحت وهى تصلى؛ أى وهى قائمة. فبعدما مات وسلّم الروح على الصليب كان المشهد فى غاية العجب؛ إنه ميت وقائم فى نفس الوقت؛ ذلك لأن المعلّق على الصليب تحمله رجلاه. لذلك عندما جاءوا ليكسروا ساقى السيد المسيح وجدوه قد أسلم الروح فلم يكسروهما فهو واقف على قدميه فعلاً، وقد سلّم الروح وهو واقف، وهذه إشارة إلى أنه فى أثناء موته هو القائم الحى. ليس معنى هذا أنه لم يمت حقاً لكن هذا إشارة إلى أن "فيه كانت الحياة" (يو1: 4). فهو قد أسلم الروح لكن قوة الحياة كائنة فيه. وحتى وهو قائم من الأموات كان محتفظاً بالجراحات لكى نراه مذبوحاً وهو قائم. أى أنه وهو مذبوح هو قائم، وهو قائم هو مذبوح. كما ورد أيضاً فى سفر الرؤيا  أنه "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ5: 6). فلا يمكن إذاً أن يُحرق أو يموت غريقاً لأن هذه المعانى لن تتفق فى هذه الميتات 

*3- بالصليب صالح الأرضيين مع السمائيين*
 هل السيـد المسيـح يمثل الله فى وسط البشر أم يمثل البشر أمام الله؟ بالطبع هو الأمران معاً فى وقت واحد. هو ابن الله وهو ابن الإنسان فى نفس الوقت. بدون التجسد كان السيد المسيح سيبقى ابناً لله، والبشر هم أبناء الإنسان. ولكنه فى تجسده وحّد البنوة لله مع البنوة للإنسان إذ صار هو نفسه ابناً لله وابناً للإنسان فى آنٍ واحد. وأراد أن يجعل هناك صلة بين الله والبشر.*متى تصل الصلة إلى ذروة هدفها ؟*
  تصل الصلة بين الأرض والسماء إلى ذروتها على الصليب. فإن كان السيد المسيح وهو ابن الله الوحيد قد صار بالميلاد ابناً للإنسان لكنه لم يصل بالميلاد وحده إلى عمل علاقة بين الله والبشر.. فهو يريد أن يصالح الله مع البشر. فليس هناك شركة بين الله والإنسان إلا بيسوع المسيح وهو معلَّق على الصليب. فهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد، وهو باكورة البشرية فى حضرة الآب السماوى، والسلم الواصل بين السماء والأرض
عندما ننظر إلى السيد المسيح على الصليب نقول هذا هو الطريق المؤدى إلى السماء وهو نفسه يقول "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 6). كل إنسان ينظر إلى ناحية الصليب لابد أن ينظر ناحية السماء "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان" (يو3: 14) فلابد أن الناظر إليه ينظر إلى أعلى. هو معلق بين السماء والأرض. فحينما نراه نرى فيه الله الظاهر فى الجسد ونرى حب الله المعلن للبشرية. وفى نفس الوقت حينما يراه الآب من السماء يرى فيه الطاعة الكاملة ورائحة الرضا والسرور التى اشتمّها وقت المساء على الجلجثة. إذاً هو نقطة لقاء بين نظرنا نحن ونظر الآب السماوى. فالآب ينظر إليه؛ فإذا نظر كل منا إلى السيد المسيح فسوف يلتقى بالآب. بتعبير آخر إذا كنت واقفاً بجوار الصليب والآب ينظر من السماء إلى الصليب فسيراك أنت تحته، وإذا أنت نظرت إلى الرب يسوع سترى الآب الذى يتقبل الذبيحة 

*4- الصليب والأنا المبذولة*
  علامة الصليب تشير إلى الأنا المبذولة أو الطاعة الكاملة. فإذا أردنا إلغاء أى خط نضع خطاً متعارضاً مع الخط المراد إلغائه. فالصليب فى حد ذاته يُعلن حياة التسليم الكامل لله.كما أن السيد المسيح فى مظهره على الصليب كان واقفاً وأما فى الحقيقة فقد كان كل جزء فى جسده مقيداً لا يستطيع أن يتحرك. معنى هذا أن السيد المسيح يريد أن يقول لنا إنه لابد من "صلب الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" ونقول "مع المسيح صُلِبت فأحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا فىّ" (غل 20:2)
تسمّرت على الصليب كل أهواء الجسد ومشيئته الخاصة. لم تكن للسيد المسيح طبعاً رغبات خاطئة؛ حاشا، لكن كانت له رغبات طبيعية مثل الأكل والشرب والراحة. فقد جاع عندما صام مثلاً. ورغبات الجسد هذه غير خاطئة فى حد ذاتها. لكن كانت مشيئة الآب السماوى بالنسبة للسيد المسيح هى أن تبطل هذه الرغبات، فكانت الطاعة الكاملة هى الجواب.  لذلك عندما أتى الشيطان ليجرِّبه وهو جائع وقال له "قل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزاً" أجابه السيد المسيح أنه "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت4: 3-4). فكما أن الجسد يقتات بالخبز، فمن الجانب الآخر ستتعطل الروح بسبب إتمام رغبات الجسد حتى لو كانت هذه الرغبات غير خاطئة. فليصلب الجسد إذاً لكى تنفذ المشيئة الإلهية. وأيضاً وهو على الصليب قيل له "إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب" (مت27: 40) فلماذا هذا التعب ولماذا هذه الآلام المريعة ؟ ولكن السيد المسيح لن يطيع الجسد طالما يتعارض هذا مع مشيئة الآب السماوى. وبذلك يكون مفهوم عبارة "لتكن لا إرادتى بل إرادتك" (لو22 :42) هو: لتكن لا رغبات الجسد فى أن يرتاح أو أن يتحرر من الآلام الجسدية أو النفسية، بل لتكن مشيئة الآب فى إتمام الفداء 
تعرّض السيد المسيح لآلام نفسية مريرة بجوار الآلام الجسدية. تمثَّلت هذه الآلام النفسية فى الآلام التى عاناها السيد المسيح نتيجة لخيانة يهوذا (فهو إحساس مر أن يهوذا تلميذه يُقبّله ويُسلّمه لأعدائه بهذه الصورة). وأيضاً فى تعييرات الناس الذين أتى لأجل خلاصهم ويقدِّم لهم حبه، فتكون  هذه هى مكافأته. إحساس مر لا يُعبَّر عنه. كما أن كونه موضوعاً فى وضع الملعون والمصاب والمضروب من الله ويحمل كل خطايا البشرية لكى يقدّم ثمن عصيان الإنسان وتمرده -كأس مملوءة بالمر 
كان من الطبيعى أن النفس والجسد يشعران أنهما أمام اجتياز كأس مريرة جداً لابد أن يشربها إلى نهايتها. فيقول للآب "لتكن لا إرادتى" (لو22: 42). وليس المقصود بالإرادة هنا الإرادة المسئولة عن اتخاذ القرار، لأن القرار هو قرار الثالوث القدوس بإتمام الخلاص الذى أتى المسيح لأجله، إنما المقصود بها هو الرغبة الطبيعية أو الاحتياج الطبيعى الناشئ عن حمل السيد المسيح لطبيعة بشرية حقيقية من خصائصها الشعور بالألم وبالحزن وبالمعاناة. وهكذا فإن السيد المسيح فى معاناته الرهيبة يريد أن يقول للآب: "لن يكون قرارى مبنياً على ما فى هذه الخصائص البشرية من تعب وألم وحزن، لكنه مبنى على ما فى رغبتى الكاملة فى إرضائك وفى تخليص الذين أحببتهم للمنتهى. فهو الذى قيل عنه "أحبَّ خاصته الذين فى العالم، أحبهم إلى المنتهى" (يو13: 1)0 

*5- بالصليب تمت النبوات*
  كان الصليب ضرورة لأن فيه تمت النبوات. إذ يقول داود النبى فى المزمور "ثقبوا يدىّ ورجلىّ" (مز16:22) "يقسمون ثيابى بينهم، وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز18:22) "وفى عطشى يسقوننى خلاً" (مز69 :21).. وكل هذه النبوات كيف تتم إلا إذا صلب؟.. أو مثلاً عندما قال "كما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان" (يو3: 14). فالمسيح حمل خطايانا التى ترمز إلى الشر (الحية) فصعد على الصليب وسمّر الخطية على الصليب ثم نزل هو وترك الخطية معلقة على الصليب. فلذلك نصلى فى قطع الساعة السادسة قائلين {مزِّق صك خطايانا أيها المسيح إلهنا} ويقول "إذ محا الصك الذى علينا فى الفرائض الذى كان ضداً لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مُسمِّراً إياه بالصليب" (كو2: 14). فقد سمَّر الخطية على الصليب والحية المُعلقة ترمز إلى حمله خطايا العالم كله. فلابد أن تكون الذبيحة مرفوعة لأعلى لتتم النبوات
وكما شق موسى النبى البحر الأحمر بضرب عصاه ثم ضربه ثانية بعلامة الصليب وأرجعه ثانيةً فغرق فرعون الذى يرمز للشيطان هكذا كان الصليب هو وسيلة الغلبة على مملكة إبليس 

*6- بالصليب ملك على خشبة*
   قيل عن السيد المسيح المخلِّص "الرب قد ملك على خشبة" (مز95: 10) (فى صلاة الساعة التاسعة بالأجبية) فلابد أن تكون أداة موته التى يملك من خلالها على قلوب البشر هى خشبة. ولأنه قال "مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم" (يو18: 36) لذلك كان لابد أن تعلّق هذه الخشبة مرفوعة إلى فوق. ويقول "جعلوا فوق رأسه علَّته مكتوبة هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود" (مت27: 37). لذلك كان الصليب هو عرشه باعتراف الوالى نفسه الذى كتب: "يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود" (يو19:19) وقد كتبت بثلاث لغات؛ اللاتينية واليونانية والعبرية، بمعنى أن العالم كله قد اعترف رسمياً أن هذا هو ملك اليهود. ولكى تُعلَّق علته فوق رأسه وهو جالس على عرشه كان لابد أن يموت مصلوباً لأن هذه الأمور لن تتوفر إذا مات مثلاً مذبوحاً أو محروقاً أو غريقاً 

*ما هو سبب الصلب؟*
  سبب الصلب هو أنه هو ملك اليهود لأن عرشه هو الصليب فملكه هو سبب موته،  وسبب موته هو ملكه. أى أن كونه ملكاً كان هو السبب فى أنهم حكموا عليه بالموت. ولكن كيف مَلك؟ مَلك بالموت 

*7- الصليب أعطى فرصة ثلاث ساعات لإتمام العمل*
 لا تـوجد وسيـلة موت تستـغرق ثـلاث سـاعات. فـإذا وضعوا شخصاً فى النار سيموت خلال خمس دقائق. وكذلك الموت بالغرق، وكذلك الشنق (فعند إزاحة الشئ الذى يقف عليه المحكوم عليه بالإعدام يصير معلقاً من رقبته فيحدث انفصال للنخاع الشوكى فى ثانية واحدة وبعد دقيقتين يُسلم الروح). ولكن السيد المسيح كان يموت طوال الساعات الثلاثة وقد حدثت أمور هامة وضخمة جداً فى هذه الساعات الثلاثة وهى 

*أولاً: تذكُّر آدم*
  صُلِبَ السيد المسيح فى اليوم السادس وفى  الساعة السادسة ليذكّرنا بآدم الذى خلق فى اليوم السادس 
*ثانياً: خروف الفصح*
 تمت عملية الصلب ما بين الساعة السادسة والساعة التاسعة وكان ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح حسب ناموس موسى "بين العشائين" (عد9: 3)0

*ثالثا: شمس البر*
 "ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض إلى الساعة التاسعة" (مت45:27) لأن الشمس قد أخفت شعاعها. وعلى المستوى الروحى يقول "ولكم أيها المُتقون اسمى تُشرق شمس البر والشفاء فى أجنحتها" (مل4: 2). وبالطبع لا توجد شمس لها أجنحة لكن السيد المسيح وهو معلّق على الصليب كانت الأجنحة، هى الذراعين المبسوطتين، التى تقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم" (لو34:23) وهذا هو الشفاء الذى فى أجنحتها. الشمس أخفت شعاعها لتُعلن أن شمس البر هو المعلق على الصليب لأنه لا يصح وجود الشمس فى وجود شمس البر الحقيقى 

*رابعاً: كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب*
 قول السيد المسيح للص "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23: 43) وما وراء هذه العبارة من إعلان عن فتح الفردوس. وقوله "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو23: 34) وما وراء هذه العبارة من مشاعر الحب والغفران لمخلِّص العالم. وأيضاً "أنا عطشان" (يو19: 28) لكى يتم المكتوب. و"قد أُكمل" (يو19: 30) وما تحمله هذه العبارة من تأكيد على إتمام الفداء والنبوات المُختصة به. وقوله للعذراء أمه "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك" (يو19: 26) ويُسلِّمها ليوحنا لكى نعرف أن السيدة العذراء أصبحت أماً روحية لجميع القديسين، والشفيعة المؤتمنة للكنيسة كلها فى شخص يوحنا الحبيب، كما نفهم  أن العذراء هى العروس والهيكل والسماء الثانية 

*خامساً : لقطات من الأبدية*
*المشهد الأول*
 فى خلال الساعات الثلاث على الصليب تكلّم السيد المسيح كلمات كثيرة منها أنه قال للص اليمين "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23: 43).  فى بداية الأمر كان اللص اليمين غاضباً جداً ومتفقاً مع اللص الآخر فى تعيير السيد المسيح. ولكن بمرور الوقت بدأ يتحول من التذمر إلى التوبة 
وكان لابد أن تكتمل هذه الصورة الجميلة التى رسمها السيد المسيح على الجلجثة. اللص اليمين كان خاطئاً تائباً ذهب إلى الفردوس، وأما اللص الشمال فكان خاطئاً لم يتب وذهب إلى الجحيم. كان المشهد كأنه لوحة فنية متكاملة على الجلجثة: نرى يسوع -ملك البر مخلّص العالم الذى اشترك معنا وحُسِبَ بين البشر وهو الله الكلمة- يقف عن يمينه كل الذين طلبوا الغفران ونالوه، وعن يساره كل الذين رفضوا التوبة أبدياً. فى يوم استعلان ملكوت الله سنرى نفس مشهد الجلجثة عندما قال "متى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه؛ فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب؛ فيميّز بعضهم من بعض كما يميّز الراعى الخراف من الجداء . فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار" (مت 25: 31-33). هذا المشهد كان مجرد لقطة من الأبدية فنرى منظر المجيء الثانى أثناء إتمام الفداء على الصليب
يقول القداس الإلهى {فيما نحن نصنع ذكر آلامه المقدسة وقيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماوات وظهوره الثانى المخوف المملوء مجداً..} من هذه العبارة نعرف أن الكنيسة لا تفصل بين أحداث الخلاص وأحداث المجيء الثانى والأبدية لأن كل هذا هو عمل الله الفادى. مثلما قيل عن مجيء إيليا النبى قبل مجيء السيد المسيح وهكذا نرى ما دونته الأسفار المقدسة وهى تشرح ارتباط نبوات المجيء الأول بنبوات المجيء الثانى وهكذا كتب القديس متى "سأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة إن إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى أولاً. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتى أولاً ويرد كل شئ. ولكنى أقول لكم إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا" (مت17: 10-12). وفى سفر ملاخى يقول "هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبى قبل مجيء يوم الرب؛ اليوم العظيم والمخوف" (مل4: 5). لذلك كلما قابل الكتبة والفريسيون التلاميذ كانوا يقولون لهم إن إيليا لم يأت فليس هذا إذاً هو المسيح. فعندما رأى التلاميذ إيليا على جبل التجلى تذكروا كلام الكتبة والفريسيين وسألوا السيد المسيح لماذا يقول الكتبة والفريسيون "إن إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى أولاً" فأجابهم يجب أن تفهموا الكتب. فالنبوة مزدوجة فحينما قال "يتقدّم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكى يُهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً" (لو1: 17) كان المقصود هو يوحنا المعمدان، وقد قال السيد المسيح بفمه الطاهر "إن إيليا قد جاء.. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" (مت17: 12، 13)، إذن النبوة عن مجيئه الأول ولكنها سوف تتحقق أيضاً حرفياً فى مجيئه الثانى 
وفى سفر ملاخى ربط أيضاً المجيء الأول بالمجيء الثانى إذ قال "فهوذا يأتى اليوم المتقِّد كالتنور، وكل المستكبرين وكل فاعلى الشر يكونون قشاً. ويحرقهم اليوم الآتى، قال رب الجنود، فلا يُبقى لهم أصلاً ولا فرعاً" (مل4: 1)0

*المشهد الثانى*
 وهو لوحة أخرى جميلة رسمتها العناية الإلهية أثناء أحداث الصلب: عندما خرج بيلاطس البنطى الحاكم الرومانى ليقف فى المنتصف والسيد المسيح من جهة، وباراباس من الجهة الأخرى.. وراء هذا المشهد معنى رهيب، فليس هو وليد الصدفة. فبيلاطس يعتبر مجرد رمز للعدل لأنه يمثّل الحكم فى الإمبراطورية الرومانية وهو يقف فى المنتصف، وملك البر السيد المسيح آدم الثانى يقف من ناحية، وباراباس المجرم والعاتى فى الشر الذى يمثل آدم العتيق يقف من الناحية الأخرى. فى قصة الخلاص لابد أن يموت أحدهما، إذ كان لابد من الاختيار بين الاثنين. طلب الشعب أن يطلق باراباس ولكن ما وراء الأحداث فى قصة الخلاص هو أنه كان لابد أن يُحكم على الرب بالموت لكى يفلت الأثيم الفاجر (الذى يمثل الإنسان الخاطئ) من الهلاك الأبدى
جلسة محاكمة السيد المسيح كانت عجيبة جداً، فهى أعجب محاكمة فى تاريخ البشرية كلها. هل حدث فى التاريخ كله أن القاضى يحكم فى نفس الجلسة على الشخص بالبراءة والإعدام فى نفس الوقت؟ وبعدما حكم بالإعدام "غسل يديه قدام الجمع قائلاً إنى برئ من دم هذا البار" (مت27 :24). لو قُدّر لأحد أن تنكشف عن عينيه ورأى الذين فى الجحيم أو جهنم الأبدية، سيجد بيلاطس مازال يغسل يديه، ويداه ملآنة دماء ولن تطهر إلى الأبد لأن هذه الجريمة لا يغسلها ماء؛ بل تغسلها التوبة أو التراجع عن الشر. وكأن القاضى نطق الحكم  ]حكمت المحكمة ببراءة فلان وإعدامه صلباً![. فالسيد المسيح برئ من جهة بره الشخصى، ويحسب خاطئاً لأن الآب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا حسبما هو مكتوب "جَعَلَ الذى لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه" (2كو5: 21) 

*المشهد الثالث*
  فى سفر الأعمال عندما يتكلَّم عن حلول الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين يقول على فم يوئيل النبى: "أسكب روحى على كل بشر، فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم، ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً، ويرى شبابكم رؤى. وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام. وأُعطى عجائب فى السماء والأرض؛ دماً وناراً وأعمدة دُخان. تتحوَّل الشمس إلى ظلمة، والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجئ يوم الرب العظيم المخوف" (يؤ2: 28-31). وهنا يربط بين أحداث يوم الخمسين وأحداث نهاية العالم. فعبارة تتحول الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجيء يوم الرب العظيم والشهير، المقصود بها هنا هو المجيء الثانى. لكن على الصليب اظلمّت الشمس أيضاً.. إذن ارتبط مشهد الجلجثة بمشهد نهاية العالم. فلولا مراحم الله لانتهى العالم يوم صلب المسيح لأنه كيف تتجاسر البشرية أن تصلب ابن الله الوحيد. لكننا نقول فى المزمور "هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعه الرب، نبتهج ونفرح فيه" (مز118: 24) وهو يوم الرب العظيم المخوف 
عندما تكلَّم السيد المسيح عن نهاية العالم قال "تظلم الشمس، والقمر لا يعطى ضوءه، والنجوم تسقط من السماء" (مت24: 29) فموضوع "تتحول الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجيء يوم الرب العظيم المخوف. ويكون أن كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو" (يؤ2 :31-32) إشارة إلى المجيء الثانى أيضاً
كل هذا الربط بين الأحداث والنبوات لا يمكن حدوثه إلا بصلب السيد المسيح ثلاث ساعات، لكى تتم كل هذه الأحداث وهو مُعلَّق على الصليب

*8- الصليب شجرة الحياة*
 يقول القديس مار إفرام السريانى:{ مبارك هو ذلك النجار الذى صنع بصليبه قنطرة لعبور المفديين}. السيد المسيح اختار عدداً كبيراً من تلاميذه من الصيادين، لكن مهنته هولم تكن صيد السمك، بل كانت له وظيفتان (وهذا تعبير مجازى)؛ وظيفة مارسها قبل الفداء (نجار)، والثانية ظهر بهيئته فيها وكأنه هو العامل فى هذا المجال بعد القيامة (بستانى)0
الوظيفة الأولى التى مارسها هى وظيفته كنجار. فهو النجار الذى عمل من الشجرة صليباً لكى يفدى بها البشرية. كانت الشجرة هى سبب سقوط البشرية فكان لابد أن يستخدم نفس الأداة التى سقطت بها البشرية ليُتمم بها الفداء فيكون الصليب هو شجرة الحياة التى لا يموت الآكلون منها من المؤمنين. وكأنه لا يوجد شئ فى الطبيعة يستطيع أن يقف أمام حكمة الله وتدبيره؛ فالحية أيضاً التى كانت السبب فى سقوط البشرية علّقها موسى فى البرية لتكون وسيلة لبعد الناس عن الشر والتخلّص من الخطية. ويقول القديس مار إفرام السريانى:{كما أخفى الشيطان نفسه داخل الحية لكى يُسقط الإنسان هكذا أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوته عن الشيطان بالناسوت} لأنه حجب مجده بالناسوتية "ركب على كروب وطار.. جعل الظلمة ستره" (مز18: 10، 11)0
عندما عُلِّق السيد المسيح على الصليب كان مثل الشجرة والثمرة معلقة فيها. فإذ نظر إبليس إلى الشجرة ووجد أن الثمرة شهية للأكل وجيدة للنظر، التهم تلك الثمرة وإذ ابتلع الموت ما هو ضده ابتُلِعَ الموت من الحياة كما كتب بولس الرسول "لكى يُبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت؛ أى إبليس" (عب2 :14). أراد الرب يسوع أن يذكّر إبليس بما فعله فى الإنسان وأراد أن يسقيه من نفس الكأس الذى ملأه وجرعه لغيره. لذلك يقول بولس الرسول عن نعمة الخلاص "التى أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة" (أف1: 8). لم يؤذ أحداً إنما كان يأتى عليه كل الأذى، وهو يحرر البشر من سلطان الموت والخطية. وهذه هى حكمة الله العجيبة، فالشيطان ليست له حجة لأنه هو المعتدِى فعندما قُبض عليه متلبساً بجريمته كان لابد أن يُدان. لذلك كان موت السيد المسيح على الصليب هو أحد مراحل دينونة الشر والخطية. "لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه، فى ما كان ضعيفاً بالجسد. فالله إذ أرسل ابنه فى شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية فى الجسد" (رو8: 3). فأدين الشيطان على الصليب 
والخلاصة أنه كان لابد للسيد المسيح أن يعمل نجاراً لكى نعرف أنه صانع الفداء على الصليب ولهذا كان لابد أن يموت على خشبة 

*9- الصليب فتح باب الفردوس*
 اختار السيد المسيح أن يكون قبره فى بستان، واختار أن يظهر لمريم المجدلية فى البستان. وحينما رأته مريم المجدلية التى تمثّل البشرية "ظنت تلك أنه البستانى" (يو20: 15). وإذ ظهر لها فى هذه الهيئة أراد بذلك أن يذكّرها بالجنة وحادثة سقوط البشرية ليفهمها أن الصليب فتح الفردوس، لذلك قصد أن يكون لقاؤه معها فى بستان. فى البستان الأول ظهر إبليس لحواء فى صورة الحية ولكن الذى قابل المجدلية هو السيد المسيح المخلِّص آدم الجديد لكى يقول لها "إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" (يو20: 17) وليبشرها أنه كما أن الله هو أباه بالطبيعة فسوف يصير لنا أباً بالتبنى. فالذى يكلِّمها ليس هو إبليس الذى كلّم حواء فى الجنة لكنه كلمة الله الآب الذى يبشرها بالحياة الجديدة التى "كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا"   (1يو1: 2)0 

*10-  الصليب محا اللعنة*
 ورد فى سفر التثنية "المعلّق ملعون من الله" (تث21: 23) لذلك أصّر اليهود على أن يموت السيد المسيح صلباً، لكى يثبتوا عليه اللعنة بحسب الناموس ولا يجرؤ أحد أن يقول إنه بار أو قديس لأن الناموس يقول "إن المعلّق ملعون من الله". مع أن الله وضع هذه الآية فى الناموس لكى يُعلّق الله الكلمة على الصليب ويرفع لعنة الخطية، لذلك أكمل أشعياء النبى المعنى قائلاً "لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحملها. ونحن حسبناه مُصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا؛ مسحوق لأجل أثامنا؛ تأديب سلامنا عليه؛ وبحبره شُفينا" (أش53: 4-5) اعتقدوا أنه ملعون لكنه حمل لعنة خطايا آخرين وحمل خطايا كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين حاملاً آثامهم. لذلك لا ينبغى أن تؤخذ آية واحدة بدون النظر إلى ما يُكمل المعنى من آيات أخرى فى الكتاب
محا السيد المسيح لعنة الخطية بقيامته من الأموات كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "وتعيَّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات" (رو1: 4). لذلك يقول أيضاً "الذى أُسلِمَ من أجل خطايانا وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (رو4:   25). وأكد أهمية الصليب كوسيلة لرفع اللعنة عن المفديين فقال إن "المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا. لأنه مكتوب: "ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة". لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم فى المسيح يسوع، لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح" (غل3: 13، 14)0

*11- الصليب والعرش الإلهى*
 الصليب كعلامة له أربعة فروع أو أجنحة ويرمز للعرش الإلهى الذى حوله الأربعة الأحياء غير المتجسدين. والعرش السماوى ليس عرشاً مادياً لكنه عرش روحى وهو يتصل بالصليب بالرقم أربعة. فالرقم أربعة واضح فى العرش السماوى وفى الصليب جداً. الصليب يرمز إلى انتشار الخلاص فى العالم كله. لأن به كان الخلاص من مشارق الأرض إلى مغاربها ومن الشمال إلى الجنوب. كما أن الأربعة الأحياء التى حول العرش ترمز للخلاص. فصورة الإنسان ترمز للتجسد، وصورة العجل ترمز للذبيحة أو الصلب، وصورة الأسد ترمز للقيامة والقوة لأن المسيح بقيامته من الأموات أعلن سلطانه الإلهى على الموت. لأنه هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. وصورة النسر ترمز للصعود لأن النسر يحلِّق فى السماء. فالأحياء الأربعة ترمز لتجسد الكلمة وصلبه وقيامته وصعوده
ولكى ينتشر الإنجيل فى العالم كله؛ انتشر من خلال أربع بشائر: متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا. وهذا الترتيب هو ترتيب الأربعة الأحياء الحاملين للعرش الإلهى. فهذا هو الترتيب اللاهوتى للبشائر الأربعة. لم يكن عدد الأناجيل ثلاثة أو خمسة ولكنها كانت أربعة ولم يكن هذا بمحض الصدفة إنما كان نتيجة لارتباط الأناجيل بفكرة الصليب وبفكرة العرش أيضاً الذى حوله الأحياء الأربعة
يتكلم إنجيل متى عن السيد المسيح ابن داود أو ابن الإنسان وذُكِرَ لقب ابن الإنسان 33 مرة فى إنجيل متى، لذلك يرمز إليه بالإنسان. أما إنجيل لوقا فيتكلم عن السيد المسيح الخادم وعن عمله فى تقديم نفسه كذبيحة لذلك اهتم جداً بأحداث الختان فى اليوم الثامن والذهاب للهيكل لتقديم الذبيحة (فرخى الحمام) وذهابهم للهيكل أيضاً فى اليوم الأربعين. ففى إنجيل لوقا نجد معانى كثيرة تشير إلى الذبيحة لذلك يرمز إليه بالعجل. وإنجيل مرقس من بدايته يتكلم عن الصوت الصارخ فى البرية ثم عن معجزاته وقوته لذلك يرمز إليه بالأسد. أما إنجيل يوحنا فيتكلم عن لاهوت السيد المسيح والإلهيات لذلك يرمز إليه بالنسر المحلق فى السماويات. لذلك فإن الأربع  بشائر تشير إلى عمل الله فى خلاص البشرية وخبر انتشاره فى العالم كله
فلكى تتحقق كل الرموز الخاصة بالفداء وكل المعانى الروحية؛ كان لابد للسيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوباً وليس بأى ميتة 
حتى أن السيد المسيح تكفن بالطيب قبل موته لكى يكون ميتاً وهو حى، وحياً وهو ميت. وهكذا مات قائماً لكى نرى القيامة فى الصليب ونرى الصليب فى القيامة 

*الأحياء الأربعة ومراحل الفداء*
 رأى حزقيال النبى مركبة الشاروبيم ورأى كل من الأحياء الأربعة له أربع وجوه. ونحن أيضاً ينبغى أن نرى فى كل حدث من أحداث الخلاص باقى الأحداث. فعندما ننظر للتجسد نرى فيه الفداء: فقد ولد  السيد المسيح فى مزود فى وسط الغنم والبقر والعجول لكى نعرف أنه منذ ميلاده هو ذبيحة وقد جاء  ليذبح. كما لا يمكن فصل التجسد عن الصليب أو القيامة. التركيز على الصليب وحده ربما يقود إلى الشك لذلك قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "كلكم تشكُّون فىّ فى هذه الليلة" (مر14: 27). فالذى ينظر إلى الصليب بدون القيامة يتشكك. لذلك قال لهم إن ابن الإنسان "يُسلّم إلى الأمم.. ويجلدونه ويقتلونه وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (لو18: 32، 33). كان لابد أن يؤكد لهم القيامة كما قال لبطرس "طلبت من أجلك لكى لا يفنى إيمانك" (لو22: 32). لذلك كل واحد من الأحياء الأربعة له أربع وجوه فعندما ننظر بروح الرؤيا النبوية نرى مع حزقيال الثلاثة وجوه الأخرى (الأسد والعجل والنسر) أى أننا عندما نتأمل فى ميلاده نتأمل ضمناً فى *صلبه وقيامته وصعوده للسماء*
كانت مريم المجدلية تريد القيامة بدون الصعود فرفض السيد المسيح هذه الرغبة لتتذكر قوله للتلاميذ "خير لكم أن أنطلق. لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزى" (يو16: 7).. وكأنه يقول كيف يمكنكم أن تولدوا ولادة جديدة وتصيروا أولاداً لله وتغتسلوا من خطاياكم؟ كيف تصيرون أعضاءً  فى جسدى وتتناولون من جسدى ودمى؟ وكيف تكونون هياكل لله؟ 
هذا هو عمل الروح القدس فى الكنيسة، والروح القدس لن يأتى إلا بعد الصعود. كان لابد أن يصعد السيد المسيح إلى السماء بعد أن تمم الفداء لأن بركات الفداء لن تصل إليهم إلا بالصعود للسماء. كان لابد أن يذهب إلى المقادس العلوية لكى يخدم كرئيس كهنة، وهناك أمام الله الآب يشفع فينا من أجل غفران خطايانا. ومنذ القديم كان صعود الذبيحة يعنى أنها قُبلت، لذلك كان ينبغى للصعيدة أن تصعد. إذا رفضنا صعوده نكون مثل من يقدّم الصعيدة للآب السماوى وعندما يمد الآب يده ليقبلها؛ يريد مقدمها أن يستردها ثانية
مريم المجدلية كانت تفكر بهذه الطريقة: فرحتها بالقيامة جعلتها تريد أن تمسك بالسيد المسيح. فقال لها "لا تلمسينى لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى. ولكن اذهبى إلى إخوتى وقولى لهم إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" (يو20 :17) وهذا شرط استمرار العلاقات بيننا. بالطبع كان قوله لها "لا تلمسينى" بمثابة صفعة على وجهها. ففى أول لقاء عندما ظهر لها فى البستان بعد قيامته من الأموات أمسكت قدميه وسجدت له لكن قوله لها "لا تلمسينى" هنا معناه أنه لا يريدها أن تمسك به. وعند الرجوع إلى المعنى اليونانى للفظة "لا تلمسينى" نجد أنها تعنى بداية اللمس للإمساك بالشىء وليس مجرد اللمس فقط 

*رؤيا حزقيال ورؤيا يوحنا*
 رأى حزقيال النبى الأحياء الأربعة بأربعة وجوه وأما يوحنا فقد رآها بوجه واحد. وليس معنى هذا أن رؤيا حزقيال النبى كانت أوضح من رؤيا يوحنا لأن يوحنا رأى أكثر مما رآه حزقيال مع أن المنظر الذى رآه حزقيال كان منظراً رهيباً جداً: البكرات والنار والمركبة النارية الشاروبيمية. لكن عندما رأى يوحنا الرؤيا كان قد تم التجسد والصلب والقيامة والصعود فدخلت هذه الأمور فى مجال الزمن وأصبح التجسد فى وقت والصلب فى وقت ثانٍ والقيامة فى وقت ثالث والصعود فى وقت رابع، وأصبحت أحداثاً متتالية كل حدث منها له معالمه البارزة التى تحدده. فلم تحدث القيامة فى يوم الصلب ولم يحدث الصلب فى يوم الميلاد ولم يحدث الصعود فى يوم القيامة. لذلك كان لابد أن يكون بين الصعود والقيامة أربعون يوماً لأنه إذا حدث الصعود فى يوم القيامة لن نفهم ما معنى القيامة ومعنى الصعود. وكان يمكن أن يحدث مزج بين المعنيين. القيامة حدث مستقل بذاته دون أن ينفصل عن الصعود والصلب والميلاد، أى أنه لا يمتزج ويذوب فى أحداث أخرى، لكن بدون انفصال، أى أن له ملامحه المحددة القائمة بذاتها. ولهذا رآى يوحنا وجه واحد لكل من الأحياء الأربعة. أما حزقيال النبى فقد رأى أربعة وجوه للواحد منهم: لأن الأحداث لم تكن قد تمت بعد؛ فيراها حزقيال بروح النبوة كأحداث متلازمة يُكمل بها الأربعة معاً عملية الفداء
رأى حزقيال النبى الأحياء الأربعة من بعيد، لذلك رأى لكل منها أربعة وجوه، لكن يوحنا عندما نظر عن قرب، رأى وجهاً واحداً فقط. فعندما وصف يوحنا العرش الإلهى أبرز تمايز أحداث التجسد والصلب والقيامة والصعود وهى أحداث عايشها يوحنا الإنجيلى فى مراحلها المتمايزة، لكن حزقيال الذى رأى من بعيد كانت الأحداث تتراكم مع بعضها فى نظره وتلاشت الفوارق الزمنية بينها لأنه يراها بروح النبوة وليس كأحداث حدثت فعلاً. ولتقريب المعنى نورد المثال التالى: إذا نظرنا إلى أى شئ من بعيد نرى له وجوهاً كثيرة، لكن إذا وضعناه أمام أعيننا لن نرى سوى الوجه المقابل لنا فقط

*والمجد لله إلى الأبد آمين


عن موقع مسيحى دوت نت
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*تأملات تحت أقدام الصليب لأبونا بيشوى كامل





* 
*ربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك*


*.... ربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا*


*...... أتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات*


*.... أيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. 
ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب...*


* ربى يسوع.... أعطني روحك المملوء حبا الذي قال لصالبيه:
 يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. 
لأن هذه الصلاة هي التي أوقعت اللص القاتل أسيرا في أحضان محبتك*


*.... ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح*


*.... إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا*


*........ ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا*


*..... ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا*


*... ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع*


*..... ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.!!!!!. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط!!!!!!!! ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي*


*... يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة.... إن حياتي ستظل بلا معنى و لا طعم و لا فائدة إن لم تعلن مشيئتك فيّ لأتممها إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية ما أقواك أيتها التوبة و ما أروعك، انك أروع أيقونة للقيامة*


*ربنا يسوع غلب العالم لأنه لم يكن للعالم شئ فيه. إذا كان للعدو جواسيس داخل بلدي كيف أستطيع مواجهته؟ نحن نحمل قوة لا نهائية أمام عالم مادي مغلوب رغم مظهره القوي، هذا هو إيماننا يارب.. أنت ترشدنا، و لكننا نتركك و نبحث عن إرشاد العالم و تعزيته، ثم نفشل فنجدك كما كنت. عندئذ نحس بخطئنا نحوك أنت يا الهى أب... كلك حب للبشرية و سكبت روح حبك فىّ ، و هذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفتك و الحياة معك*


*الخادم هو إنسان غسل يسوع قدميه القذرتين، و يغسلها كل يوم... من أجل ذلك هو يجول مع يسوع من كل قلبه ليغسل أقذار كل الناس ربي.. أعطني أن أبكي على خطية أخي مثلما أبكي على خطيتي لأن كلاهما جرحاك يا حبيبي يسوع*


*...... إن النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع...
 يا نفسي اهتمي بداخلك لتعجبي يسوع، العريس السماوي لا يهمه نوع الموضة بل يهمه الجمال الداخلي للنفس...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*وعلى موقع الكنيسة كتاب الصليب - للقديس 
يوحنا ذهبى الفم:*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92368​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع ومجهود رائع
> 
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا*


ربنا يخليك أستاذى النهيسى
أشكركم لمروركم وتشجيعكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*كتاب تأملات في الجمعة العظيمة     
  البابا شنودة الثالث*

*حول آلام المسيح
*






    الرب الذي لا تتفق طبيعته الإلهية مع الألم، أخذ له طبيعة بشرية مثلنا، قابلة للألم. وتألم عنا، لكي يعرف عنا الآلام. هذا المتواضع الوديع، أسلم ذاته للمتكبرين، فتعجرف عليه هؤلاء القساة.. بذل ظهره للجالدين، وخده للناتفين (أش 50: 6). خداه لم يمنعهما عن الطم، ولم يرد وجهه عن خزى البصاق! وتحمل كل هذا من التراب والرماد، من الإنسان الضعيف الذي لو تخلت عنه رحمة الله لحظة لفنى وضاع..

    وجهت إليه إتهامات باطلة، ولكنه لم يدافع عن نفسه.

    ولو دافع، لأمكنه أن يدحض كل تهمة ويتبرأ. ولكن بذلك ندان نحن. ففضل أن يحمل الدينونة عنا، ويصير هو مذنباً لكي يتبرر نحن. ويحكم عليه بالموت، لكي يحكم لنا بالحياة.. ولم يدافع عن نفسه، لأنه تجسد لكي يبذل نفسه، ولكي يوفي للعدل الإلهي حقه عن خطايانا.

    وخطايانا ما كانت تحتاج إلي دفاع، بل تحتاج إلي فداء.

    تحتاج إلي ذبيحة تموت عنها، إلي كفارة، إلي نفس بارة تموت عن نفس آثمة. نفس تؤخذ عوضاً عن نفس الدفاع الوحيد الذي يدافع به، هو أن يقدم ثمن الخطية.

    أي أنه يقدم دمه الطاهر ليسفك عن كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا. فيتنسم الآب من ذبيحته رائحة الرضا، ويقول للبشر: لما أرى الدم أعبر عنكم" (خر 12: 13). دفاع المسيح ليس هو دفاعاً عن نفسه، إنما دفاع عنا. وهو دفاع ليس بالكلام ولا باللسان، إنما هو بالعمل والحق بإرضاء العدل الإلهي.. بالموت عنا..

    وفي بستان جثسيمانى، أستعد المسيح ليحمل خطايا العالم كله. ووقفت أمامه كل خطايا البشر في كل الدهور، بكل ما فيها من بشاعة ونجاسة.. كانت كأساً مملوءاً بالمرارة. وقال الرب:

    نفسي حزينة جداً حتي الموت (مت 26: 38).

    كان حزينا علي البشرية التي وصلت إلي هذا المستوى الحقير، وفقدت الصورة الإلهية التي خلقت علي شبهها ومثالها. عجيب أن الرب الذي هو مصدر كل تعزية وفرح، ويقول "نفسي حزينة حتي الموت).. ذلك لأنه كان أمامه كل الصور البشعة لخطايا الناس، الظاهرة والخفية، مع كل صور أفكارهم الداخلية ومشاعر قلوبهم، وما يتصورون ارتكابه من خطايا..

    كيف ينحنى القدوس، ليحمل كل هذه النجاسة؟!

    يا أبتاه، إن شئت أن تعبر هذه الكأس، وإلا فلتكن مشيئتك.. (مت 26: 42). قد يستنكف بار من النظر إلي صورة خطية نجسة، فكم بالأولي القدوس الكلي القداسة وهو ينظر إلي كل النجاسات مجتمعة، ثم يحملها كأثيم، نيابة عن جميع فاعليها، ليموت عنا.. ويقف ليحتمل كل غضب الآب وكل قصاصه..

    يا أخوتي، لا تظنوا أن آلام المسيح، كانت هي آلام الجسد فقط، إنما هناك أيضاً آلام النفس والروح..

    آلام الجسد كانت تتمثل في الجلد والشوك والمسامير والصلب، وأيضاً في الضرب واللطم وحمل الصليب والوقوع تحته، ومشقته الطريق، والعطش الشديد وما إلي ذلك. ولكن كانت هناك آلام أخري، من نوع آخر، عبر عنها بقوله "نفسي حزينة جداً حتي الموت) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. آلام الحزن علي البشرية الساقطة،ولآلام التي صادفها من خيانة الناس وغدرهم وقسوتهم، وآلامه من جهة هذا الشعب المخدوع، الذي يهتف في جهل أصلبه أصلبه.. حقاً أنها لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون. وهناك أيضاً آلام المسيح من جهة تلاميذه الذين ملكهم الخوف والشك فهربوا واختبأوا، وترصد بها رؤساء اليهود ليفتكوا بهم..

    كل هذا والسيد الرب في بستان، وهو "عالم بأن ساعته قد جاءت" (يو 13: 1)، "وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه" (يو 18: 4)، وهو يصارع حتي صارت قطرات عرقه كقطرات دم.

    ومع ذلك فقد داس المعصرة وحده (أش 63: 3).

    حتي تلاميذه، تركوه في هذه الساعة الحرجة، ولم يستطيعوا أن يسهروا معه ساعة واحدة، علي الرغم من طلبه ذلك منهم ثلاث مرات، وقوله لهم "اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تقعوا في تجربة" (مت 26: 41).

    إني أريدكم أن تسهروا من أجل أنفسكم، وليس من أجلي.

    اسهروا، لا لكي تسندوني في وقت ضيقتي، وإنما اسهروا لأجل أنفسكم لكي لا تقعوا في تجربه، لأن عدوى قد أقترب، والظلمة زاحفة بكل سلطانها، والشيطان مزمع أن يغربلكم. والمقصود ليس فقط أن يضرب الراعي، إنما لمقصود أيضاً أن تتبدد الرعية. أسهر يا بطرس قبل أن يصيح الديك. أسهر مع الرب، وصارع في الصلاة أيضاً، لكي تدخل إلي التجربة وأنت محصن.

    ربما يا بطرس لو كنت سهرت، ما كنت أنكرت..!

    ولكن "العين الثقيلة" لا تبصر التجربة المقبلة ولا تستعد لها. هل الشخص الذي يقول لمعلمه "أضع نفسي عنك" (ولو أدي الأمر أن أموت معك). هل مع هذا الكلام، لا يستطيع أن يسهروا معه، ولا ساعة واحدة!

    إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تسهر معه، فكيف يمكنك أن تموت معه؟! إنتبه إذن إلي نفسك واستعد..

    ما أقسى التجربة حينما تأتي لأناس، فتجهم نياماً، وأعينهم ثقيلة! لهذا كان الرب متألماً لأجل تلاميذه..

    ومع ذلك أن كنتم لا تستطيعون، ناموا الآن واستريحوا. أنا الذي سوف أسهر عنكم. فأنا لا أنعس ولا أنام مثلكم، لأني ساهر علي خلاصكم.

    كان السيد المسيح يحمل آلام جسده، وآلام نفسه، وآلام الناس، وألم خطايا البشر كلها.

     ولعل الخطية كانت أثقل ما حمله المسيح لأجلنا. فالذي بلا خطية وحده"ملنا كل واحد إلي طريقه، والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" (أش 53). ولعله بسبب هذه الخطايا، عبر عن أعظم آلم مر به بقوله للآب "لماذا تركتني).. أي تركه للعدل يحتمل كل قصاصه الواقع علي البشر منذ آدم.

    أن كانت التوبة سبب فرح السماء، فماذا عن الخطية؟

    يقول الكتاب إنه يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب. إذن علي القياس يكون حزن علي من يسقط. فكم وكم كان حزن المسيح إذن لا بسبب سقطة إنسان، إنما بسبب كل سقطة لكل إنسان.. بما يحمل ذلك من ملايين الملايين للصورة الكئيبة التي وقفت أمام الرب، ليحملها وينوب فيها عن الكل

    ومن النجاسات التي يحملها الرب، خطايانا نحن الخاصة..

    إن كل خطية، لكل واحد منا، كانت قطرة مرارة في الكأس المر الذي كان لابد للرب أن يشربه..

    ولو لا أن الرب قد حمل خطايانا هذه ليمحوها بدمه، ما كان يمكن أن يغفر لنا.. إذن فنحن قد آلمنا الرب وكنا جزءاً من آلامه يوم الجمعة الكبيرة. لهذا ففي كل خطية نرتكبها ليس غريباً أن نقول له:

    لك وحدك والشر قدامك صنعت

    إن كنا قد آلمناك يا رب، فلا تسمح أن نتسبب في ألمك مرة أخري. ولا تسمح أن نضيف إلي كأسك قطرات مرة أخري. أنضح علينا بز وفاك فنظهر. واغسلنا فنبيض أكثر من الثلج.

*   وليكن فرحك بخلاصنا، أكثر من ألمك بسبب خطايانا .*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*رسالة من مسمار ثقب يد المخلص...!!!
*
ياصديقى انت كتبت عن مشاعرى وساعدتى عندما كنت سببا فى رحله الخلاص وكم تلقيت الضربه الاولى على
راسى من مطرقه الصالبين

لكن صدقنى هناك مشاعر اخرى لم تتعمق فيها عن حالى فانا كاى مسمار على وجه الارض لاقيمه لى ولكن زادت قيمتى وتعظمت عندما اخذونى بكل قسوة ليثبتوا يد الرب بى على خشبه الصليب
كم احسست بالحزن وتمنيت ان اصير شمعا سائلا كى لا اخترق يد المخلص صدقنى لا استطيع ان اصف لك مدى استسلامه لى كى انفذ بين يديه شعرت اننى اعبر فى عالم اخر بين انسجه يديه التى سال منها الدم عندما نفذ سنى المدبب الحاد فى المعصم الرقيق تلامست ليس من الخارج كما فعل كل الناس مع يسوع ولكنى تلامست معه من الداخل و ظللت هكذا مدة ساعات الصلب ففيها دار حديث باكى بينى وبين معصم يسوع الحانى
فقلت له: اقدم عظيم اسفى لك لانى اخترقتك وجرحتك وادميتك بقسوتى فرد على المعصم قائلا: لماذا تعتزر ثق انها هذة ارادة الرب لفداء البشر فهو هنا مجروح لاجل معاصينا سفك دمه هكذا من اجل جنس البشر فهو يحبهم جدا اسمع معى دقات قلبه تدق دقات الالم الممذوج بالحب هلى تسمعها؟


فقلت :نعم اسمع دقات قلب الرب يسوع فهى مجهدة حزينه لكنى ايضا اسمع فيها لحن من الفرح ولكنه دفين لم اسمع مثله من قبل انا سمعت الطبيعه كلها تسبح له لكنى اول مرة اسمع نبضات قلبه فهى نبضات غفران وحب
هل من الممكن ان يسوع يسامحنى انا المسمار الشقى على ماسببته له من الالام ؟
فرد على المعصم قائلا اسمع معى يسوع يقول اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون فهو يغفر دائما
ثق فى غفرانه



شعرت انا المسمار باحتضان الرب لى من كل ناحيه وجدته حولى بل انا الذى بداخلة احسست بالامان والدفء والراحه فكثيرا ما ثبت مواد جامده ولكنى الان اثبت فى مصدر الحياة
اغتسلت بدم المخلص كاننى اولد من جديد دمائه غطتنى كما كانت تغطى كل بقعه من جسدة الرقيق
ساعات الصلب مرت على المخلص كان فيها يحاول جاهدا ان يتحرك كى يتنفس الهواء شعرت انا بحركته الهزيله المجده وتمنيت ان احمله ان اخفف عنه ولكن لم استطيع
زادت ضربات قلبه اكثر فاكثر واخيرا
اسلم الروح
لم
يتنفس
لكنى لم اشعر انه مات مازالت دمائه دافئه رقيق حانيه
لا لم يمت الرب
صرخت باعلى صوتى
لم يمت انا اقرب اليه منكم
صدقونى
ولكن لم يسمعنى احد
واخيرا انتزعونى بكل قسوة من يد المخلص
بعدما قضيت
احلى ساعات بقرب
الصليب
​

*امضاء*
*مسمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار
*
*م ن ق و ل للامانة*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*الصليب

*لماذا لا يمكن لأي إنسان آخر أن يفدينا؟ 
ما هي قيمة الصليب عند المسيحيين، ولماذا يعلقونه في بيوتهم وصدورهم؟

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول: 
إنه من المستحيل أن يقوم إنسان مثلنا بفدائنا،
 فكيف يستطيع مديون أن يسدد دين مديون آخر، عليه أولاً أن يسد دينه قبل التفكير في دفع دين شخص آخر.
 وكذلك كيف يدفع إنسان خاطيء ثمن خطيئة أخيه الإنسان؟ إنه يحتاج هو أولا أن يدفع ثمن خطيئته. 
وهذا أيضا ينطبق على الأنبياء. 
اسمع ماذا يقول داود النبي: *"لا يقدر أحد أبدا أن يفتدي أخاه أو يقدم لله كفارة عنه لأن فدية النفوس باهظة يتعذر دفعها مدى الحياة" (مز 7:49،8). 
*حتى أن أيوب نفسه يبحث عن إجابات لأشياء مثل هذه فيتساءل: *"كيف يتبرر الإنسان أمام الله؟ إن شاء المرء أن يتحاجَّ (يجاوب) معه، فإنه يعجز عن الإجابة عن واحد من ألف" (أيوب 2:9،3).*
وقد قال الإنجيل عن جميع البشر: *لأن الجميع أخطأوا وهم عاجزون عن بلوغ ما يمجد الله" (روما 23:3).* 
لقد بحث الإنسان عن وسائل كثيرة للفداء وغفران الخطيئة ولكنها كانت غير كافية ومؤقته.

عندما فشل الإنسان كان عند الله الحل، وقد أعلن لنا هذا الحل في *الإنجيل* وهو:
مجيء السيد المسيح لفدائنا وأن يموت على الصليب بدلاً عنا ليمنحنا غفران الخطايا. 
لهذا ولد السيد المسيح بدون تدخل بشري (بدون أب) حتى لا يرث الخطيئة مثلنا. 
وكذلك عاش السيد المسيح حياة خالية من الخطيئة وقد قال: *"من منكم يثبت عليّ خطيئة؟" (يوحنا 46:8).

* ولهذا فالشخص الوحيد الكامل الذي يستطيع أن يدفع ثمن الخطيئة هو *شخص المسيح.

* *"ولأن أجرة (ثمن) الخطيئة هي الموت" (روما 23:6)، *

لهذا كان يلزم على المسيح أن يموت. 
وكانت وسيلة الموت هي الصليب. 
فالمسيح تكلّم مرّات كثيرة مع تلاميذه عن هذا العمل، وعن الآلام التي ستقابله، والصليب والفداء،
 ولكنهم لم يفهموا. 
وعندما جاء الوقت ذهب المسيح طواعية إلى الصليب ولم يهرب. 
(قال يسوع للوالي الروماني الذي حاكمه:
 "لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق. كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي" (يوحنا 37:18).
 قال يسوع لتلميذه بطرس عندما استخدم السيف
 "رد سيفك إلى مكانه... أتظن أني لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبي فيقدم لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة؟ فكيف تُكمل الكتب أنه هكذا ينبغي أن يكون؟"
 (متى 52:26،53). 
ومعنى العبارة الأخيرة أن كل النبوآت عن موت المسيح الكفاري ينبغي أن تتمّ.
 وهناك نبوآت كثيرة قبل مجيء المسيح بمئات السنين كلّها تمّت حرفيا في الصليب وفي عمل المسيح الفدائي.

*الصليب *ليس مجرّد علامة مصنوعة من خشب أو ذهب أو فضة تعلّق على الصدور ولكن *خطة الله لفداء الإنسان *من خلال موت المسيح وقيامته.
 بهذا جميع ديون الإنسان قد سددت وله الحرية الآن أن يأتي إلى الله لأن الطريق أصبح مفتوحا أمامه.

لهذا يفتخر المسيحييون بهذا العمل الذي يُعبّر عن مدى محبة الله لجميع البشر.

لهذا يقول الرسول "لأن البشارة بالصليب جهالة عند الهالكين ,أما عندنا نحن المُخلّصين فهي قدرة الله" (1كور 8:1). 
لهذا موت المسيح لم يكن من ضعف، بل كان هذا حسب مشيئة الله وخطته المرسومة لنا.

*م ن ق و ل*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

* كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب
(من كتاب أسبوع الآلآم لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)

* السيد المسيح لم يتكلم اثناء المحاكمات ولا اثناء التعذيب إلا نادراً.
 كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب تأخذ كلها عنصر العطاء فقد أعطى:-
 صالبيه المغفرة.
 أعطى للص اليمين الفردوس.
 أعطى السيدة العذراء مريم أبناً روحياً وأهتمام.
 أعطى يوحنا الحبيب بركة السيدة العذراء في بيته.
 أعطى للبشرية الفداء.
 أعطانا أطمئناناً على الخلاص.
 أعطى الآب السماوي وفاءًا لديوننا.
 أعطته البشريه خلاً.
 السيد المسيح تكلم سبع كلمات علي الصليب
السيد المسيح في هذه الكلمات اثبت لاهوته " ياابتاه "
واثبت ناسوته "ياالهي"
وبذلك اثبت انه الاله المتجسد
 السيد المسيح قال كلماته بترتيب عجيب
اولا: طلب المغفرة للناس
ثانيا: ذكر اعداؤه قبل احباؤه
الكلمتين الاخيرتين فيهما هتاف النصر والفرح

*نبدأ الآن نتكلم عن كل كلمه من كلماتته المقدسه:-*

1- "ياابتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لوقا 34:23).
السيد المسيح وهو في عمق الألم كان منشغلا بغيره اكثر من نفسه اول من فكر في انقاذهم هم صاليبيه. 
وأنت ماذا تستفيد أن لم تغفر لغيرك؟
فهؤلاء لايدرون ماذا يفعلون
أ- القديس لونجينوس الذي طعن المسيح بالحربه آمن بالمسيح ثم بشر في ولايه كبادوكيه واستشهد علي يد طيباريوس قيصر وتعيد له الكنيسه مرتين.
ب*- القديس اريانوس والي انصنا سفك دم عشرات الآلآف وقتلهم في وحشيه ثم آمن واستشهد في 8 برمهات علي يد الامبراطور دقلديانوس وكتب اسمه في السنكسار.
ت*- شاول الطرسوسي آمن بالسيد المسيح وأصبح من أعظم الرسل.
ياابتاه اغفر لهم : للذين يؤمنون ويتوبون
"هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذت ابنه الوحيد لكي لايهلك كل من يؤمن به"
اليهود الحاليين لم يؤمنوا بالمخلص الذي ولد من 2004 سنه ولذلك لم ينالوا الغفران في هذه العباره يعلن انه ابن الله "لاهوته " وبذلك رد علي الذين يقولون له ان كنت ابن الله انزل من علي الصليب

2- الحق اقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس (لوقا 43:23)
اول انسان خاطبه السيد المسيح هو هذا اللص .
السيد المسيح لم يرد علي كثيرين طوال مده المحاكمه "لم يفتح فاه كشاه تساق الي الذبح " اللص اليمين فكر في ابديته واللص الشمال فكر في انقاذ جسده . 
نحن لا نعرف المختارون , فمن كان يظن ان هذا اللص سيصير واحدا منهم.
لقد كان هذا اللص عجيبا:
 اعترف بالسيد المسيح رباً "اذكرني يارب"
واعترف به ملكاً "متي جئت في ملكوتك"
واعترف به مخلصاً قادر ان ينقله الي الفردوس
واعترف بخطاياه ولاستحقاقه الموت فقال لزميله " اما نحن فبعدل جوزينا لاننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلناه" وانتهر زميله وقال له " اولا تخاف الله اذ انت تحت الحكم بعينه... اما هذا فلم يفعت شيئا ليس في محله" 
وبذلك يكون اعترف ببر السيد المسيح وخلوه من كل الخطايا وبالتالي يكون السيد المسيح صلب بسبب خطايا غيره وليس خطاياه.

عجيب هذا اللص فهو الوحيد الذي دافع عن السيد السيح وسط هذه الالاف ولم يقل كلمه اساءه توجه اليه بعكس تلاميذه الذين هربوا. فهذا اللص تعرف علي الهه من خلال ساعات قليله قضاها معه في عمق فادرك انه هو الله فالمهم هو العمق في العلاقه مع الله .
السيد المسيح المعلم الصالح رد علي اللص بتعليم جميل انك الان تكون معي في الفردوس مكان الانتظار الي ان تأتي القيامه الثانيه وتكون عن يميني وندخل معا الملكوت
اليوم تكون معي دليل اكيد علي عدم وجود مطهر وكذلك تنفي ان الروح تظل في الارض 3 ايام السيد المسيح اعلن فتح باب الفردوس لاول مره بعد خطيئه آدم وهذان عملان إلهيان فتح باب الفردوس وغفران خطايا اللص اليمين.

3 هوذا ابنك .....هوذا امك (يوحنا 27 26:19)
السيد المسيح وهو في وسط الآلآم كان يهتم بالآخرين اكثر من اهتمامه بنفسه اهتم بصالبيه واهتم باللص ثم عهد بأمه البتول القديسه مريم الي القديس البتول يوحنا الحبيب. وقد اهتم الرب يسوع بامه في ثلاث نقاط 
أ- الحديث معها. ب- العنايه بها. ج- يمنحها ابنا روحيا يرعاها.
وكان يوحنا قد تبع السيد حتي الصليب واخذ العذراء ولم يترك اورشليم حتي نياحتها و والسيد المسيح هو الذي تكلم مع السيده العذراء وهي لم تتركه لحظه واحده وقالت له "اما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص، واما احشائي فتلتهب بالنارعند نظري الي صلبوتك الذي انت صابر عليع من اجل الكل يا ابني والهي" وهذا دليل علي ان العذراء ليس لها اولاد آخرين كما يدعي البروتستانت.

4- "الهي الهي لماذا تركتني "( متي 46:27)
بهذه العبارة أثبت السيد المسيح ناسوته وتكلم كأبن الانسان وهذه العبارة تعني أن الآب قد ترك الابن للعذاب. وهذا يعنى ان آلام السيد المسيح على الصليب كانت آلاماً حقيقية. 

وبهذه الكلمات يذكر الرب اليهود بالمزمور القائل "ثقبوا يدى وقدمي، وأحصوا كل عظامي ..... وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون في. يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى قميصي يقترعون" ع 18،17.
قال السيد الهي الهي لأنه تألم نائباً عن البشريه. "وضع نفسه.. آخذا صورة عبد.. وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب" السيد المسيح أناب عن البشرية في:-
ا- الصوم ب- طاعة الناموس
ج- تقديم حياه طاهرة مقبولة من الاب "ليس من يعمل صلاح ولا واحد"
د- الموت والعذاب وفي دفع ثمن الخطية عنا.

5- "أنا عطشان" (يو 28:19)
من أجل خطايانا قد جف حلق الرب وذلك لأجل العرق الكثير الذي سال كقطرات دم في بستان جثيماني وفي رحلة الطويلة والمحاكمات والتعذيب. الرب كان عطشاناً من الناحية الجسدية ومن الناحية الروحية عطشاناً ليتمم الخلاص للبشر. الرب قال "أنا عطشان" ليطلب معونة بشرية ولكن هم قدموا له خلاٍ ممزوجاً بالمر كنوع من المخدر لتخفيف الألم ولكنه "لم يرد أن يشرب" مت (34:27) ولكن لكي تتم النبوات "وفي عطشي سقوني خلاٍ (مز 34:69). وخطايانا كل يوم هي التي تجعل حلقه المقدس يجف كل يوم.

6- قد أكمل (يو 30:19)
"العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل، قد أكملته" (يو 4:17)
أ*- السيد المسيح أكمل بر الناموس "من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يو 46:8).
ب*- أكمل كل النبوات الخاصة به.
ت*- أكمل عمله الكرازي.
ث*- كما كملت الخطايا الموضوعة على كتفيه- كمل أيضاً العار الواقع عليه "ملعون من علق على خشبه" بذلت ظهري للضاربين، وخدي للناتفين، ووجهي لم أستره عن خزي البصاق.
ج*- كمل آلامه بالجسد وكمل الغضب الواقع عليه.
"قد أكمل" هي هتاف الفرح والانتصار، هتف به الرب الذي صارع وملك، وأستطاع ان يشترينا بثمن.

7- ياأبتاه في يديديك أستودع روحي (لو 46:23)
  في يديديك أنت أستودعها، وليس في يدي غيرك...
 "رئيس هذا العالم يأتي، وليس له في شئ" (يو 30:14). لقد أشتاق رئيس هذا العالم (الشيطان) أن يحصل على هذه النفس.
  يقول القديس متى الرسول أن السيد المسيح "صرخ بصوت عظيم" (مت 50:27). هذا الصوت دليل على أنتصار الرب لأنه بالموت داس الوت.
 وبانسبة لنا طمأنينة من ناحية خلود الروح أي أنها لاتنتهي بالموت.
  في عبارة يا أبته أثبت السيد المسيح لاهوته وأنه أبن الله.

والآن نطلب منه مغفرة خطايتنا ببركة دمه المسفوك عنا على عود الصليب ولإلهنا القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الأبد آمين.


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*متى تم الخلاص؟؟؟ هل يوم خميس العهد أم فى الجمعة الكبيرة؟؟؟!!!*
 
* + الخلاص تم حينما صلب السيد المسيح على الصليب يوم الجمعة العظيمة , وقد شرح ذلك القديس غريغوريوس النيصى فى تفسيره لحضور ذبيحة الصليب يوم الخميس الكبير... ولكن بسر لا ينطق به وبصورة غير منظورة - لأن الله سلطانه فوق الزمان - استطاع أن يجعل ذبيحة الصليب , تكون حاضرة بصورة سرية فى العشاء السرى يوم الخميس. وبنفس السلطان الذى فوق الزمن يجعل نفس الذبيحة تكون حاضرة فى كل قداس على مدى الأيام , ويتحقق وعده:*

* " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر آمين" (مت 28 : 20 )*
 

* المرجـــــــــــــع:*

* كتاب:*
* مائة سؤال وجواب فى العقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية*
* لنيافة الحبر الجليل*
*  الأنبا بــيــشـــوى*
* إعداد *
* الإكليريكى الدكتور:*
* سامح حلمى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟*
​

*1 - لأن يهوذا هو الذى ذهب إليهم بنفسه, وهنا كانت المفاجأة بالنسبة لهم , إذ كانوا يبحثون عن عدو للسيد المسيح , فوجدوا تلميذآ له !!


**2 - أخذوا يهوذا معهم لأنه كان أكثرمنهم معرفه بمكانه.


**3 - ولكى يظهر يسوع أمام الشعب أنه إنسان شرير جدآ لدرجة أن واحدآ من تلاميذه يسلمه لهم.


**4 - وأيضآ لكى يظهروا أمام الشعب أنهم أبرياء من القبض عليه بل أنهم يعملون لصالح لأنهم يخلصونه من واحد فاعل شر.


**5 - وأختاروا القبلة كعلامة للتسليم لأن العسكر الذى جاء من عند بيلاطس لم يكن يعرف شخص السيد المسيح لاسيما مع ظلمة البستان وعدم وضوح الرؤية لأنهم كانوا غرباء عن شعب اليهود فاحتاجوا إلى من يرشدهم إلى شخصه.


**6 - وأراد يهوذا بهذه القبلة تغطية خبثه فالقبلة كانت علامة أحترام التلميذ لمعلمه أستخدمها يهوذا كعلامة خيانة لمعلمه لذلك قال له السيد المسيح " يا يهوذا أ بقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان " ( لو 22 : 48).


**7 - والفعل اليونانى المستخدم ( مر 14 : 45 ) (مت 26 : 49 ) يعنى التقبيل بحراره يمكن أن نستنتج أن يهوذا عند تقبيله لمعلمه قد أخذه فى أحضانه وأمسكه بشدة وقام بهذا لتسهيل عملية القبض عليه.


**8 - إن اللفظ الذى أستعمل فى الكلمة الأولى " الذى أقبله هو هو امسكوه " (مت 26:48).فهو فى اللغة الآرامية يشير إلى قبلة العادية أما الكلمة الثانية " السلام لك ياسيدى وقبله" ( مت 26 : 49), فهو يشير إلى قبلة كلها حرارة ومشاعر وعواطف أى قبلة حب حقيقى.
(أنها أسوأ قبلة عرفها التاريخ فلا يوجد فى تاريخ البشرية قبلة أبشع من هذه التى سلم بها يهوذا سيده ورب الحياة للموت).


**9 - وبسبب أن القبلة فى حالة يهوذا فقدت قيمتها لهذا فأن الكنيسة تمنع القبلة الأخوية بين المؤمنين من ليلة الأربعاء الكبير إلى السبت ليلآ ولا نقول صلاة الصلح أيضآ لأن الصلح بين السمائيين والأرضيين لم يكن قد تحقق بعد , ذلك لأن الصلح لم يتم إلا بالدم - عاملآ الصلح بدم صليبه.*


*المرجع:*
 
:Love_Letter_Send:
 كتاب :
 *سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية*
* خمسون سؤالآهامآ*
* حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص*
 تقديم ومراجعة
 *نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
 أسقف بنى سويف
 بقلم
 *الشماس ناصف لويس*
* دبلوم علم اللاهوت*
* بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

لماذا أعطوه خلآ ولماذا لم يرد أن يشرب؟ ولماذا شرب فى المرة الثانية؟؟!!!!
 
 :download:
 
 1 -كانت من العادة أن يسقوا الشخص الذى سيصلب خلآ ممزوجآ بمرارة كنوع من التخدير للأعصاب فيتحمل الآ لام بسهولة أكثر وقد أعتادت النساء الشريفات فى أورشليم أن يقمن بهذا العمل.
 
 2 - أما السيد المسيح الذى حمل مرارة خطايانا فلم يرد أن يشرب أى مخدر حتى يحمل كل أتعاب والآم ومرارة خطايانا فهو ( مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا , تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا) (إش 53: 5) و ( أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام ) ( عب 3 : 10 ).
 
 3 - يلاحظ أن تقديم الخل قبل تعليق السيد المسيح على الصليب غير المرة الثانية التى قال فيها " أنا عطشان " وقدموا له خلآ وهو معلق على الصليب " (يو 19 : 28 ).
 
 4 - فى المرة الثانية قدموا له إسفنجه مملوءة خلآ ووضعوها على نبات الزوفا وقدموها إلى فمه ( هذا الخل هو نبيذ آخذ فى الفساد أو خمر حامض لهذا يدعى " لأنه لاذع الطعم " زكان الحراس والجنود يتناولونه لأنه كان رخيصآ جدآ).
 
 *وهنا شرب الخل لأنه:*
 
 + كان قد أتم العمل لذلك قال بعدها " قد أكمل ".
 
 + لكى تتم النبوات " وفى عطشى يسقونى خلآ" ( مز 69: 21).
 
 + لكى نفهم أن السيد المسيح له ناسوت حقيقى والدم الذى نزل مع عرقه والمحاكمات الستة طوال الليل والجلدات وإكليل الشوك وحمل الصليب ووقت الظهر تحت الشمس المحرقة لذلك ( لصق لسانه بحنكه ) " يبست مثل شقفة قوتى " ( مز 22 : 15 ) وقال أنا عطشان .
 
 5 - ولا ننسى أن رفع الخل كان على ساق من نبات الزوفا يستعمل قديمآ فى رش دم خروف الفصح على القائمتين والعتبة العليا (خر 13 : 22) ,
  ( يو 19 : 29 ).
 
 
 *المرجع:*

:Love_Letter_Send:
 كتاب :
 *سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية*
* خمسون سؤالآهامآ*
* حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص*
 تقديم ومراجعة
 *نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
 أسقف بنى سويف
 بقلم
 *الشماس ناصف لويس*
* دبلوم علم اللاهوت*
* بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*ودى مشاركة لقيتها للمشرفة كـــــــاندى عن الصليب:

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80063
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80063تأملات فى الصليب المقدس
 
 *ربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم و ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك ....
 
 * ربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا......
 
 * أتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات....
 
 * أيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب .....
 
 * ربى يسوع.. أعطني روحك المملوء حبا الذي قال لصالبيه: يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. لأن هذه الصلاة هي التي أوقعت اللص القاتل أسيرا في أحضان محبتك ....
 
 * ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح....
 
 * إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........
 
 * ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....
 
 * ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...
 
 * ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع..... 
 
 * ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.!!!!!. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط!!!!!!!!
 
 * ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي
 
 * يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي ...
 
 * يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة....
 
 * إن حياتي ستظل بلا معنى و لا طعم و لا فائدة إن لم تعلن مشيئتك فيّ لأتممها
 
 * إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية
 
 * ما أقواك أيتها التوبة و ما أروعك، انك أروع أيقونة للقيامة
 
 * ربنا يسوع غلب العالم لأنه لم يكن للعالم شئ فيه. إذا كان للعدو جواسيس داخل بلدي كيف أستطيع مواجهته؟
 
 * نحن نحمل قوة لا نهائية أمام عالم مادي مغلوب رغم مظهره القوي، هذا هو إيماننا 
 
 * يارب.. أنت ترشدنا، و لكننا نتركك و نبحث عن إرشاد العالم و تعزيته، ثم نفشل فنجدك كما كنت. عندئذ نحس بخطئنا نحوك
 
 * أنت يا الهى أب... كلك حبك للبشرية و سكبت روح حبك فىّ ، و هذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفتك و الحياة معك
 
 * الخادم هو إنسان غسل يسوع قدميه القذرتين، و يغسلها كل يوم... من أجل ذلك هو يجول مع يسوع من كل قلبه ليغسل أقذار كل الناس
 
 * ربي.. أعطني أن أبكي على خطية أخي مثلما أبكي على خطيتي لأن كلاهما جرحاك يا حبيبي يسوع ......
 
 * إن النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع
 * يا نفسي اهتمي بداخلك لتعجبي يسوع، العريس السماوي لا يهمه نوع الموضة بل يهمه الجمال الداخلي للنفس .​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مارس 2010)

*مجهود راااائع جدا ومميز *
*وتجميع كل المواضيع التي تتعلق بالصلب والالام السيد اللمسيح *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا عزيزي *


*يثبت *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *مجهود راااائع جدا ومميز *
> *وتجميع كل المواضيع التي تتعلق بالصلب والالام السيد اللمسيح *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا عزيزي *
> 
> ...


أولآ بشكر حضرتك لمراجعة الموضوع..
ثانيآ بشكر حضرتك أن الموضوع (يثبت)...
 بنصلى أن الموضوع يبقى بركة للجميع..
رب المجد يبارك خدمتكم ويثمرها..
كل سنة وانتم مع المسيح..آمين


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مارس 2010)

ياااه موضوع جميل جدا 
متكامل بجد
مرسي يااخي الطيب 
ربنا يعوضك كل تعبك ويمنحك السعادة الدايمة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ياااه موضوع جميل جدا
> متكامل بجد
> مرسي يااخي الطيب
> ربنا يعوضك كل تعبك ويمنحك السعادة الدايمة​


بشكر حضرتك على كلماتكم اللى مستحقهاش
صلواتكم
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

لماذا صلب السيد المسيح فى اليوم السادس؟
 
 :download:
 +اليوم السادس فيه خلق آدم ( تك 1 : 26 -31 ) وفيه مات بالخطية وفيه طرد من الفردوس فأراد الرب أن يعيد فى هذا اليوم ذاته خليقة الإنسان ويحييه ويرد له شرفه الأول.
 
 + الأسبوع اليهودى يبدأ من يوم الأحد لأن السبت راحة.. فالأحد أول يوم.... يكون الجمعة سادس يوم ونقول فى صلاة الأجبية " يا من فى اليوم السادس وفى الساعة سمرت على الصليب ".
 +والرقم ( 6 ) عمومآ يشير لنقص الإنسان عن الكمال , حيث أن الرقم ( 7 ) هو رقم الكمال.
 
 المرجع:
 :download:
 كتاب :
 سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية
 خمسون سؤالآهامآ
 حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص
 تقديم ومراجعة
 *نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
 أسقف بنى سويف
 بقلم
 *الشماس ناصف لويس*
* دبلوم علم اللاهوت*
* بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*كيف كان شكل إكليل الشوك؟؟؟*
 
 :download:
 
 + لم يكن الشوك على شكل إكليل (حلقة دائرية ) كما أعتدنا أن نراه فى الصور المتداولة بل *طاقية *كاملة مضفورة من الشوك غطت كل الرأس وقد أستنتج الأطباء من خلال الكفن المقدس آثار جراح ودماء غزيرة فى فروة الرأس وتؤكد أنها نتيجة إنغراس أشواك عديدة وضعوها بغطاء كامل من الأشواك مضفورة من الشوك وضغطوا بشدة عليها ليثبتوها.
 
 + إن إكليل الشوك من العذابات التقليدية التى كان يتلقاها المصلوب إذ لم يذكر التاريخ حتى الآن أن أحدآ من الذين صلبوا وضع على رأسه إكليل الشوك بل إن العسكر أرادوا بهذه الطريقة أن يعبروا عن سخريتهم وأستهزائهم من أعتبار المسيح ملكآ إذ قال أنه ملك اليهود.
 
 + لقد غرس الجنود هذه الطاقية الكاملة من الشوك المدبب فى هذهالمنطقة من الجسم التى تزدحم بالأوعية الدموية الكثيرة....
 *:Love_Letter_Send:كم من الآلام تحملها الرب بدلآ منا.*



* :download:*
المرجع:
 
 *كتاب :*
 سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية
 خمسون سؤالآهامآ
 حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص
 تقديم ومراجعة
 *نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
 أسقف بنى سويف
 بقلم
 *الشماس ناصف لويس*
 دبلوم علم اللاهوت
 بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*لماذا فدى الله الإنسان ولم يفد الشيطان؟؟؟!!!*
 
* :36_11_13:*
* 1 - الشيطان لم يطلب التوبة من الله , بل تمرد عليه. وأتخذ طريقآآآآآآ مقاومآ لله فأسقط آدم وحواء , وعلم نسلهما طرق الشر, مضادآ لوصايا الله.*
* أما الإنسان فبعد السقوط شعر بخطئه " فاختبأ آدم وأمرأته من وجه الرب الإله فى وسط شجر الجنة ". وعندما ابتدأ الله يعاتبه قال : " سمعت صوتك فى الجنة فخشيت, لأنى عريان فأختبأت" . ( تك 3: 8 - 10) والخشية هامة جدآآآآ وهى تدل على مخافة الله....*
* وكان كل هذا الأمر بعكس الشيطان الذى لم يشعر بخطته ولا بمخافة الله, بل تمادى بعناد فى شروره حتى اليوم.*
* 2 - الشيطان لم يغوه أحد, فهو الذى حاد عن طريق الصواب بفكره وحده, أما الإنسان فقد أغواه آخر وهو الشيطان, وأسقطه فى المعصية.*
* 3 - الشيطان -لأنه ملاك - كان له إمكانيات البشر بمراحل كثيرة, فليس له جسد مادى كالإنسان , أو غرائز مادية تعوقه عن معرفة أسرار الكون , ويتعجب إشعياء النبى من سقوط الشيطان قائلآ :*
* " الذين يرونك يتطلعون إليك . يتأملون فيك. أهذا هو الرجل الذى زلزل الأرض , وزعزع الممالك " ( إش 14 : 16 )*
 
* :download:*

* المرجع:*
* كتاب:*
* عقائدنا المسيحية الأرثوذكسية*
* مراجعة وتقديم الأحبار الأجلاء:*
* نيافة الأنبا بيشوى*
* نيافة الأنبا موسى*
* نيافة الأنبا متاؤس*

* إعداد:*
* القس بيشوى حلمى*
* كاهن كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس بشبرا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*            علشانى جيت*
​





 "فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله.وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع.هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه. ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية." 
(لوقا  1 : 30 – 33)
"ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الأمور إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك . لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس. فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم." (متى 1 : 20 – 21)​ 

و بالطريقة ديه ساب ربنا الهدوء و الفرح بتوع السما و جه الأرض في رحم مريم العذراء.​ و الطفل الإله كبر في رحم مريم. و بقى عنده قلب، ورئتين، ورموش لعينيه (اللي هو أصلا ً خلقهم من البداية). و بعد كده، اتولد الطفل الإله في مزود بقر ( اللي هو خلقهم برده). الإله اللي خلق الأرض ديه كلها اتولد في مكان فقير. الله مجاش الأرض راجل كبير – زي ما كان المفترض على الأقل – لكنه جه الأرض طفل خارج من رحم أمه.​  و ديه كانت خطته.​
من التتويج السماوي لحياة الأرض ...​
من العرش للرحم ... وبعد كده لطفل بيعاني الفقر ... بعد كده لطفل الناس كلها انبهرت بيه ... وبعد كده لشاب صغير ... وبعد كده لراجل عظيم ... *وبعد كده للموت على الصليب!*​ *كل ده عشان يفدينك إنت*!​
كان كتير قوي اللي عمله عشانا، و متنساش انها مش مجرد حدوته (ده اللي حصل فعلاً). التاريخ نفسه بيقول إن ده حصل، الله العظيم خالق الكون ساب مملكته السماوية و جه الأرض عشان يفدينا.​ مين الإله اللي ممكن يعمل كده؟ مين الإله اللي يسيب مملكته العظيمة، مملكة مش ممكن نقدر حتى نتخيلها لأننا عيشنا حياتنا على الأرض في فقر الخطية وتعبها بعيد عن المجد ده كله.​ *إيه اللي خلاك يا رب تيجي هنا؟*​
عشان تحط نفسك بكل مجدك و عظمتك في رحم أم أنت اللي خلقتها؟ وبعديها بكام سنة، *تموت عشان الناس اللي أنت خلقتهم! ناس حتى معترفوش بيك ومحسوش باللي أنت عملته عشانهم؟*​ "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية."   (يوحنا 3 : 16)​ يوم ميلاد يسوع كان إعلان إلهي عن قلب الله. بكاء الطفل يسوع كان بيقول للعالم كله، "هو ده أنا. أنا إلهك، اللي جه للأرض عشان يلاقيك و ينقذك. أنا إله الحب، العدل، السلام، الأمل، و كل شيء. أنا بحبك قوي – قادر تشوف بحبك أد إيه؟ عشان كده متقلقش يا حبيبي، أنا هنا جنبك و قريب منك، مش بعيد في السما ومش سايبك لوحدك. متخافش، أنا جيت."​ *يسوع* مقلش "أنا بحبك" كده وخلاص. ده عاش حياته كلها تقول "أنا بحبك". وعاش حياة "أنا بحبك" ديه طول الطريق من الرحم لغاية الصليب.​

يعني أثبت المحبة عملي..​ *الله ملك الكون بيحبك.* بيحبك بطريقة محدش يصدقها. بيحبك بطريقة محدش ممكن يتخيلها.​
بس صدق. لأنها حقيقة عظيمة ورائعة.​​بتمنى تتقابل مع يسوع بنفسك عشان تعرف الحب اللي بكلمك عنه، نادي عليه هتلاقيه لأنه هو بيدور عليك. 
 كل سنة وانتم طيبين

:smi411:​ 
 *منقوووووووول للأمانة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*ماذا لو أن الله غفر لآدم دون الحاجة إلى تجسد كلمته وموته؟؟؟:174xe:*

 
 لو كان الله قد غفر لآدم خطيته لصار هذا مبدأ لدى الله أن يغفر لمن يخطئ دون جزاء أو عقاب ولا ستوى حال الإنسان فى بره وخطئه , كما استوى حال الأبرار مع الأشرار, ولنتج عن هذا:
 
 1- تمادى الأشرار فى شرورهم حيث لا يوجد عقاب رادع. ومن ثم يزيد الشر و الأشرار فى العالم وينعدم اطمئنان الإنسان على حياته فى مجتمع مملوء بالشرور والجرائم.
 
 
 2- إحباط الأبرار فى برهم وتشجيعهم على انتهاج الشر لشعورهم بأن الله ظالم إذ يستوى لديه الشرير مع البار . وإذا تحول الأبرار إلى أشرار لأضحى الله إلهآ على خليقة كلها شر وفساد.
 
 
 
 3- لم يكن لله أن يغفر خطية سبق أن حدد عقابها من قبل وقوعها.
 وإلا لا تكن له كلمة ثابتة فيه ولعرض الإنسان إلى عدم الصدق فى أقواله و لانعدم سلطلته على الإنسان.
 
 
 
 4- عندما نطالب الله بمغفرته خطية الإنسان من أجل رحمته به مع إغفال عدله فى معاملته للإنسان , فإننا نخرج عن الإيمان بكمال الله فى صفاته . إذ كما هو رحوم فهو عادل أيضآ .
 وكمال الصفات يظهر فى الممارسة والمعاملة أى التطبيق العملى لها وليس فى مجرد الإقرار بوجودها فى ذات الله . فالذين يطالبون الله بمغفرته للخطية دون قصاص فإنهم يتجاوزون منطق العقل والعدل , ويهينون الله بانتقاص صفاته ولا يكرمونه.
 
 :story:
 المرجع:
 كتاب : سؤال وجواب للقمص صليب حكيم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

* لماذا تصرون على أن الموت كان بالصليب؟!

الإجابة:

ليس هو إصرار بل هو حقيقة بدليل أن الصليب عَلَم جميع المسيحيين في كل أرجاء العالم.
  وقد كان الموت بالصليب بالذات لأسباب:

أولها: أن ميتة الصليب تحاصر كل كيان الجسد من الرأس من فوق إلى أخمص القدمين من تحت، ومن أقصى طرف الذراع اليمنى إلى أقصى طرف الذراع اليسرى، مما يعني صلب جسد الخطية بكليته ليستوفي قصاصه. 

ثانياً: لأن الذي يموت على الصليب يكون مرفوعاً عليه، وعلى مرأى من كل عين، حيث يكون الصليب عادى في مكان مرتفع، وبذلك يكون موته ظاهراً حتى يصير خلاصاً مُعلناً لكل البشر.

ثالثاً: لإمكان الربط بين الأحداث العظيمة العتيدة أن تحدث وبين شخص المسيح المعلق على الصليب والظاهر أما الجميع وذلك لإظهار مجد لاهوته. 
 وهذا قد تم فعلاً؛ إذ عندما أظلمت الشمس وتزلزلت الأرض والصخور تشققت، انفتحت بصيرة اللص اليمين على حقيقة المصلوب وناداه قائلاً: "اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك".  كذلك قائد المائة الوثني الذي طعنه بالحربة قال: "حقاً هذا كان ابن الله".

رابعاً: لإظهار كمال صفاته الإلهية، لأنه بالصليب برهَن على محبته اللامتناهية حيث قدَّم أقصى ما يمكن تقديمه من بذل الذات، 
كما ظهر اتضاعه بقبوله موت الصليب الذي كان أشنع ميتة إذ كان وسيلة قتل المجرمين، وكذلك رحمته الواسعة في مغفرة الخطية بغفرانه للص الذي أعلن إيمانه به.وأيضاً قداسته الكاملة بصفحه ومسامحته للذين جدَّفوا عليه، وتوكيده لكمال ذاته الإلهية بتوافق مشيئته بالتمام مع مشيئة الآب في قبوله الصليب، وإعلانه أنه الحق وهو على الصليب بترجمة كل تعاليمه من مسكنة الروح والوداعة والرحمة والنقاوة وصنع السلام واحتمال الآلام وقبول التعيير إلى سلوك واقعٍ حيٍ.  وإذ أعلن أنه الحق صار نوراً هادياً ومرشداً للعالم بأقواله وأعماله معاً.

وإن كانت هذه كلها هي ثمار الصليب، فليست هناك أسباب أمجد من هذه ليكون الصليب وسيلة الخلاص.

المرجع:
كتاب : سؤال وجواب للقمص صليب حكيم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*ودى مشاركة للأستاذة فراشة مسيحية عن (شرح الكفن المقدس بالصور)*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39844























































​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

تابع الشرح:




















​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا والف شكرا عزيزي ابوطربو علي الموضوع الممتاز ده 
بس انا اول مره اعرف ان المسمار اللي ادق في ايد السيد المسيح كان كبير كده 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا والف شكرا عزيزي ابوطربو علي الموضوع الممتاز ده
> بس انا اول مره اعرف ان المسمار اللي ادق في ايد السيد المسيح كان كبير كده
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


علشان نعرف قد ايه ربنا له كل المجد أتألم من أجلنا ...
أشكركم لمروركم ومشاركتكم
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## magdysaid (22 أكتوبر 2010)

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك مجهود رائع*_


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2010)

magdysaid قال:


> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك مجهود رائع*_


*آميــــــــن
أشكرك أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## Samir poet (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر لك تعب محبتك من أجل الاخرين*​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2010)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *نشكر لك تعب محبتك من أجل الاخرين*​


*الشكر لربنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​


*آمين
ويبارك حياتكم*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك للانك ضحيت من اجلنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اشكرك للانك ضحيت من اجلنا


*آميـــــــــن نشكرك يا إلهنا القدوس .*
*
أشكرك استاذى لمشاركتكم الطيبة*


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميـــــل أوى أوى
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2012)

MinaGayed قال:


> *جميـــــل أوى أوى
> *


----------

